# Apex Glacier amp/dac review and appreciation thread



## Kunlun

The successor to the TTVJ Slim is out, the new Apex Glacier
   
  I just got mine and I'll update this post as people start getting theirs and put up reviews and comments.
   
  From talking to Todd, the dac is a big step up from the old one in the Slim. While the amp is basically the same, it should sound a bit better as the power supply is upgraded. It's slimmer than the Slim was, too!
   
  Here's the official pics and specs to start:
   

   
   

   
   

   
   

   
   
    
*[size=10pt]Features:[/size]*

 *[size=10pt]24-bit, 96-kBPS USB DAC[/size]* [size=10pt]– A Cirrus Logic DAC driven by a Tenor isochronous USB interface provides support for up to 24-bit, 96-kSPS digital audio from a USB host.  This implementation requires no drivers, and works seamlessly with Windows or Mac PCs or other devices with a USB host port (including the iPad using the Apple CCK).  Charging from the USB DAC port can be enabled or disabled, to allow use with low-power portable devices that cannot supply enough current to charge the Glacier.[/size]
 *[size=10pt]Stepped Attenuator[/size]* [size=10pt]- No cheap volume control pot here.  Small potentiometers are notoriously bad - they mis-track, get noisy, and break.  So the Glacier uses a microprocessor-controlled analog stepped attenuator.  Each of the 32 steps changes the volume level by a precise 2dB, and the gain difference between channels is less than ±0.2dB - compare that to normal pots that at best provide ±3dB!  The current volume setting is indicated by the color of the front-panel LED. In addition, you can select 0dB, 10dB, or 20dB of maximum gain at the press of a button, to accommodate all sources and headphone sensitivities.[/size]
 *[size=10pt]High output power[/size]* [size=10pt]- What's the point of a headphone amp if it can't drive any more than your iPod?  Using a current feedback amplifier, the Glacier puts out 2.6V RMS (7.4V P-P) and up to 100mA of output current, so can easily drive nearly any headphones.  The highly efficient, high frequency regulated power supply guarantees full output power over the life of the battery, with low noise and high output current for powerful bass response, even with low impedance headphones.[/size]
 *[size=10pt]DC-coupled design[/size]* [size=10pt]- The signal path in most portable amps is AC-coupled, with a single power supply.  This requires the audio signal to pass through multiple capacitors, which degrade the sound and limit frequency response.  The Apex Glacier has a bipolar power supply, allowing the audio path to be DC-coupled.  That means the low-frequency response extends to 0Hz![/size]
 *[size=10pt]Long-lasting, rechargeable battery[/size]* [size=10pt]- The Glacier contains a lithium-polymer battery which will power the amp for 12-15 hours at typical listening levels.  It recharges in about 2 hours from any USB port, or a USB wall charger.  You can also operate it while plugged in to keep the battery topped off.[/size]
 *[size=10pt]Slim, stainless-steel case –[/size]* [size=10pt]A full metal enclosure with stainless-steel skins makes the Glacier slim, strong, and resistant to EMI (electromagnetic interference).  Sized to match common portable devices, the Glacier is the thinnest portable headphone amp made![/size]
   
*[size=10pt]Specifications:[/size]*

 [size=10pt]Frequency response: DC to >100kHz, ±1dB; 20Hz - 20kHz ±0.1dB @ 1V out[/size]
 [size=10pt]Maximum output: >2.6V RMS into 150Ω; >1.7V RMS into 32Ω[/size]
 [size=10pt]Output source impedance:  Approximately 2Ω[/size]
 [size=10pt]THD+N: 0.005% @ 1V RMS out, 20Hz - 20kHz into 150Ω[/size]
 [size=10pt]Broadband noise:  <10[/size][size=10pt]μ[/size][size=10pt]V RMS, unweighted, integrated over 20Hz - 20kHz[/size]
 [size=10pt]Output DC offset: <5mV[/size]
 [size=10pt]Input impedance: 10kΩ[/size]
 [size=10pt]Maximum input level: 2V RMS[/size]
 [size=10pt]Channel tracking (gain difference between channels, all volume steps): <±0.2dB[/size]
 [size=10pt]Maximum gain:  0dB, 10dB, or 20dB, ±<0.5dB[/size]
 [size=10pt]Dimensions: 114mm long x 65mm wide x 9mm thick[/size]


----------



## Kunlun

Reserved, maybe I'll link to reviews here!


----------



## turokrocks

Reserved....As I also might get one.


----------



## Rakan

Interested! Waiting for your review Kunlun


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

should get mine next week!


----------



## cooperpwc

Also looking forward to the Kunlun review!  
   
  (There is an outside chance that I will get a Galaxy Note 2. That feeding the Glacier and my ES5 could be a killer portable. If someone can test the DAC with Android, that would be appreciated.)


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Also looking forward to the Kunlun review!
> 
> (There is an outside chance that I will get a Galaxy Note 2. That feeding the Glacier and my ES5 could be a killer portable. If someone can test the DAC with Android, that would be appreciated.)


 
   
  What are the options these days for daps which play flac and also let you pipe out digital via usb lod? besides ipods and samsung smart phones. I know there was a petition to get android
  devs to write firmware so they can do it.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Also looking forward to the Kunlun review!
> 
> (There is an outside chance that I will get a Galaxy Note 2. That feeding the Glacier and my ES5 could be a killer portable. If someone can test the DAC with Android, that would be appreciated.)


 
   
  Tested and working with the Galaxy S3, whose USB audio behaviour seems identical to the Note 2. Should be a go.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Tested and working with the Galaxy S3, whose USB audio behaviour seems identical to the Note 2. Should be a go.


 
   
  Thanks!
   
  Actually I finally had a chance to play with the Galaxy Note 2 today. Beautiful screen but I concluded that the display is not large enough to play my desired role of smart phone + English/Chinese book reader. (These are unavoidably separate items.)
   
  So I won't be getting it. I'm still mighty intrigued by the Glacier. I might get the iPad plus camera connection kit...


----------



## Vendetta

Might pick one up if the reviews are favorable. This seems to me like a JDS Labs C421 with a Dac, I wonder how they compare.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I originally tried to buy the ttvj slim, as i read on headfonia's portable amp shootout that it has better treble apparently than the headstage arrow. 
  Hopefully it pairs well with my ety er4s!


----------



## SV_huMMer

Why OH WHY is it not black!...


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

to match with douchbags' macbook pros


----------



## Kunlun

So, apparently, I got the very first Glacier.
   
  Coming from a few weeks with just an ipod, I find the Glacier amazing, but maybe that's not saying much! It's better than I remember my TTVJ being. I'm going to try it out with a few different custom iems.


----------



## Rexgabriel

Just got mine. Now to find an adapter to try the DAC with my iPhone 5. Wish me luck!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

hmm dont know if its idevice compatible man. I doubt it, as you have to pay apple for the privilege


----------



## Rexgabriel

I'm getting lots of negative vibes about wether or not it will be compatible. I did however read somewhere (wish I could find it again) that iPhone 5 supports the "USB Audio" standard. Alas no-one in my town has a USB female/Micro USB male adapter in my town. I've ordered one from Seattle (I'm in the Midwest) and it should be here sometime next week. If it doesn't work then fortunately TTVJ has a thirty day return policy. 

How are others connecting their devices?

Waiting on that of course was not possible, so I went straight from the headphone jack. 
On the sound so far, it controls my Hippo Shrooms better than the iPhone mini jack, reducing sibilance (though not eliminating), and playing them louder with less distortion. I know these are not worthy of this amp so I've got some AD2000's coming early next week as well. I'm looking forward to a transformation!

PS. I like metal to be "In the white"


----------



## AnakChan

Had a chance to play with this product for quite some time today. No doesn't work USB doesn't work with iDevice, I brought my iPad's CCK along even.

Anyway, I have to be honest I've not really heard or spent much time eith the TTVJ slim but this Glacier packs a punch - more particularly so with the V-Moda M-100. I only used it in amp mode with my iPhone & iPad so never tested the CL DAC but the amp feels fast , energetic & was great on the bass of the M-100.

If i have time I may go back tomorrow & bring my ALO Rx Mk3 to do a side-by-side.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Had a chance to play with this product for quite some time today. No doesn't work USB doesn't work with iDevice, I brought my iPad's CCK along even.
> Anyway, I have to be honest I've not really heard or spent much time eith the TTVJ slim but this Glacier packs a punch - more particularly so with the V-Moda M-100. I only used it in amp mode with my iPhone & iPad so never tested the CL DAC but the amp feels fast , energetic & was great on the bass of the M-100.
> If i have time I may go back tomorrow & bring my ALO Rx Mk3 to do a side-by-side.


 
   
   
  Great....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,  now I am more interested.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Had a chance to play with this product for quite some time today. No doesn't work USB doesn't work with iDevice, I brought my iPad's CCK along even.
> Anyway, I have to be honest I've not really heard or spent much time eith the TTVJ slim but this Glacier packs a punch - more particularly so with the V-Moda M-100. I only used it in amp mode with my iPhone & iPad so never tested the CL DAC but the amp feels fast , energetic & was great on the bass of the M-100.
> If i have time I may go back tomorrow & bring my ALO Rx Mk3 to do a side-by-side.


 
   
  Tested the Rx Mk3 side-by-side with the Glacier today. Power-wise, the Rx Mk3 still has an edge over the Glacier, but having said that the Glacier still has plenty. The Glacier still has an impactful bass in comparison to the Rx Mk3 - and I tried the bass boost on the Rx Mk3 too. All else above comments (fast, energetic, etc.) still stands.

 I'm quite impressed by this DAC/Amp.

 P.S. For fun we tried hooking up an iPhone 5 to the Glacier via the Lighting microUSB adapter + VentureCraft MicroUSB <-> MicroUSB cable (built for the Samsung Galaxy S3 + VentureCraft's Go-DAP X actually). Unfortunately it didn't work. The iPhone 5 failed to recognise the Glacier. :-


----------



## seraphkz

How does this compare to O2/ODAC?


----------



## rmappita

Hi AnakChan,

I had the first bat of MK3-B and I sold it because it did not work well with my customs IEMs ( hiss and channel imbalance), And I know that Alo changed that with the new amps. Now I need to buy a new portable amp for my JH audio IEMs and the UM Merlin, I am trying to decide between Alo Rx Mk2, RSA 71-A and the TTVJ Glacier. Could you give some impressions about The glacier vs IEMs? 


Thank You,
 Rodrigo


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





seraphkz said:


> How does this compare to O2/ODAC?


 
   
  Unfortunately I don't have the ODAC/O2. I think one Japan Head-Fi member was building the ODAC (not certain if complete) and another has a completed O2.
  Quote: 





rmappita said:


> Hi AnakChan,
> I had the first bat of MK3-B and I sold it because it did not work well with my customs IEMs ( hiss and channel imbalance), And I know that Alo changed that with the new amps. Now I need to buy a new portable amp for my JH audio IEMs and the UM Merlin, I am trying to decide between Alo Rx Mk2, RSA 71-A and the TTVJ Glacier. Could you give some impressions about The glacier vs IEMs?
> Thank You,
> Rodrigo


 
   
  I actually have one of the first (if not the first ) Mk3. I actually had Ken reduce the low gain further to get pass the channel imbalance and in general have been quite happy with it since. I can't comment on the Rx Mk2 nor the SR-71A (but have the SR-71B).
   
  Yesterday I tried the Glacier with the V-Moda M-100 but today I tried it with my UM SE530x8 custom tuned. I don't recall hearing any hiss on the Glacier and it drove the SE530x8 well (but then again the SE530x8 doesn't really need that much grunt).  I wish I brought my FitEar TO GO! 334 'cos that is very sensitive to picking up hiss. If I get a chance with the Glacier again, I'll try it with the TG!334.
   
  Sorry, wish I could provide more feedback.


----------



## Kunlun

I'm hearing a very nice black background on Heir Audio 6.A and 8.A.
   
  The DAC is very nice, too.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> I'm hearing a very nice black background on Heir Audio 6.A and 8.A.
> 
> The DAC is very nice, too.


 
   
  How does the gain switch work?


----------



## seraphkz

I'm trying to buy a DAC/AMP combo for my K701 and Grado PS500.
  I'm debating on either get
  1) The glacier amp/dac
  2) The O2/ODAC
  3) The Pan Am
  Anyone have suggestions? Comments?


----------



## roma101

sub'd


----------



## Rexgabriel

AnakChan; did you set the amp to not request power when you connected it to the iPhone 5?
  Turockrocks; it's basically a toggle switch.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rexgabriel said:


> AnakChan; did you set the amp to not request power when you connected it to the iPhone 5?
> Turockrocks; it's basically a toggle switch.


 
   
  Shigzeo helped in doing the reset but only when we were trying the iPhone 5, but not when I was trying the iPad (with CCK+USB cable). I could try the reset with the iPad again however the iPad/iOS limit is 20mA which is way below the 100mA in the instructions so I won't be getting my hopes up. But happy to try it for the folks here again next time I get a chance with the Glacier (this weekend).


----------



## shinn

Quote: 





rexgabriel said:


> AnakChan; did you set the amp to not request power when you connected it to the iPhone 5?
> Turockrocks; it's basically a toggle switch.


 
  To you guys who already own the Glacier, do you use USB type-A to mini-B USB cable for computer uses into the Glacier's DAC? Because it's written in the manual instruction above that it is "Micro USB port" while I initially thought that the Glacier's input is Mini-B USB port instead of Micro, judging from the photos provided. I might be wrong. Thanks.


----------



## turokrocks

rexgabriel said:


> AnakChan; did you set the amp to not request power when you connected it to the iPhone 5?
> Turockrocks; it's basically a toggle switch.





Great, very helpful, thanks.
Strangely, the glacier got two USB iputs, one for charging and another for the dac, so it should not charge when connected thru The dac! So why the manual mentions that it will require power when dac concerted to charge, totally lost here.....:confused_face_2:


----------



## Rexgabriel

shinn: It is definitely MICRO USB, it comes with a self winding USB Type-A to Micro-B which will allow you to plug it in to your computer as soon as you open the box. The photo you may have seen in my album is a mix up, but I have temporarily lost the cable so can't take another pic of it.
  But I'm positive. The fact that it is Micro USB has sent me on a hunt to adapt it to my iPhone (though it looks like that's pointless)
   
   
  Thanks for replying AnakChan.
  Maybe I'll just use an old LOD with the new Lightning to 30 pin adapter. My dad had two arrive recently, maybe I'll borrow one of his. (problem is I don't have a LOD and it defeats the point of the whole DAC/amp combo)
   
  To whom it may concern, I AM hearing a hiss. I'm only using hippo boom iems at the moment, but I cant see them introducing a hiss on their own (unless someone wants to explain something to me). The amp is also making clickety confused electronic noises (unplugged from my source).
  I know it's there because when I unplug my earphones from the amp it goes quiet. Just to give an I idea of how much it is, the iPhone's hiss completely overpowers the Glacier's once I plug it back in the input.


----------



## Rexgabriel

Turockrocks;
  The DAC input port can be programed to NOT request power from the connected source (USB host) so that it will function with other battery operated devices. So one can turn off it's charging function so it doesn't get rejected.
   
  IMO the reason for the two ports.
   
  When connected to a source with a USB that CAN output 5v 500mA, such as a computer or laptop, it only needs one cable to charge and receive digital signal. For simplicity's sake.
   
  When connected to a source which can NOT output 5v 500mA, it can receive digital signal but cannot charge. In this case, the second port comes in handy, so that one can use a wall charger or solar battery to charge the unit while simultaneously streaming from a portable DAP.
   
  Another reason would be to keep power and signal cables separate to protect the signal quality.
   
  I hope I don't sound condescending.


----------



## turokrocks

rexgabriel said:


> shinn: It is definitely MICRO USB, it comes with a self winding USB Type-A to Micro-B which will allow you to plug it in to your computer as soon as you open the box. The photo you may have seen in my album is a mix up, but I have temporarily lost the cable so can't take another pic of it.
> But I'm positive. The fact that it is Micro USB has sent me on a hunt to adapt it to my iPhone (though it looks like that's pointless)
> 
> 
> ...




Not good, not good at all.... please can you test it with other iem.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

are there any usb a to micro b audiophile grade cables on the market? I can't find any. Also, what dap allows usb host and plays FLAC? thanks! 
   
  oh i just read that android 4.1 supports usb digital out! any confirmation of this with glacier dac?


----------



## turokrocks

rexgabriel said:


> Turockrocks;
> The DAC input port can be programed to NOT request power from the connected source (USB host) so that it will function with other battery operated devices. So one can turn off it's charging function so it doesn't get rejected.
> 
> IMO the reason for the two ports.
> ...






Thanks, that makes sense...


----------



## DGriff0400

any s3 users? i may pick this up if it works well


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> are there any usb a to micro b audiophile grade cables on the market? I can't find any. Also, what dap allows usb host and plays FLAC? thanks!
> 
> oh i just read that android 4.1 supports usb digital out! any confirmation of this with glacier dac?


 
   
  Jelly Bean USB audio is NOT a standard implementation, only devices made specifically to work with it will work.
   
  The Galaxy S3 and Note 2 have a standard type of USB audio, Samsung added the support for it themselves.
   
  The Apex Glacier is apparently confirmed to work with the S3 by another user here.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





rexgabriel said:


>


 
  Hi, try bringing down the gain, having the amp on mid or high gain with a small, single driver iem is like having the volume way up. Have a look at the manual to see how its done. From your comparison to the iphone, the hiss is very small, even when the gain is at middle or high level. Also, try using different iems.
   
  There's no hiss with my customs, such as the Future Sonics MG6Pro and Heir Audio 6.A and 8.A. I haven't needed to change the gain.


----------



## turokrocks

In preparation for the note2 and Glacier...
I can't thank you enough.. you know who


----------



## AnakChan

Nice looking cables!!


----------



## zachchen1996

anakchan said:


> Nice looking cables!!




Where did you buy those cables? I'm going to need them for my future note2 purchase.


----------



## turokrocks

anakchan said:


> Nice looking cables!!





Thanks....You can't imagine how much I am waiting for your upcoming impressions, between the Glacier & your customs......we are still on track or?


----------



## turokrocks

zachchen1996 said:


> Where did you buy those cables? I'm going to need them for my future note2 purchase.



I think AnakChan may still have one....pm him please.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Thanks....You can't imagine how much I am waiting for your upcoming impressions, between the Glacier & your customs......we are still on track or?


 
   
  Oh! Actually on my 2nd trip there on Sunday (post #23) I did go with my customs UM530x8. However I think it's the universals FitEar TO GO! 334 that I'm supposed to test to see if I hear any hiss. This weekend's Fujiya Avic show though is going to be much bigger than the e-earphone show and therefore much busier. I'll see if I can get exclusive time with the Glacier like last weekend but there's a strong possibility that I may not get that much time.
   
   


turokrocks said:


> I think AnakChan may still have one....pm him please.


 
   
  Actually, the two I have in my hands are gone (well, one is still sitting on my desk but I have to post it tonight). Let me ping VentureCraft on their timeline for international orders for this cable. If not, I may be able to look into some kinda group buy. Can't guarantee if I can get any discounts on the group buy though.
   
  Edit: I put a brief mention and pix of the Glacier on my e-earphone festival review (http://www.head-fi.org/t/632869/tokyo-e-earphone-portable-audio-festival-20th-21st-october-2012).


----------



## turokrocks

anakchan said:


> Oh! Actually on my 2nd trip there on Sunday (post #23) I did go with my customs UM530x8. However I think it's the universals FitEar TO GO! 334 that I'm supposed to test to see if I hear any hiss. This weekend's Fujiya Avic show though is going to be much bigger than the e-earphone show and therefore much busier. I'll see if I can get exclusive time with the Glacier like last weekend but there's a strong possibility that I may not get that much time.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the two I have in my hands are gone (well, one is still sitting on my desk but I have to post it tonight). Let me ping VentureCraft on their timeline for international orders for this cable. If not, I may be able to look into some kinda group buy. Can't guarantee if I can get any discounts on the group buy though.






You caught my drift, I meant the FitEar, but I thought they were customs....
As much info/feedback you can bring us will be great.
AnakChan, you are a very important foundation pillar in this community, and everybody respects & cherish your opinion, from all of us.....Thank you


----------



## Rexgabriel

Sorry I don't have any custom iems.
I have tried it with all the iems that I have; hippo shroom, boom, pearls. Feels Pro900 (single balanced armature). New and old iBuds. Some cheap Sonys my sister has. 
At all gain settings, at all volumes, even red (mute) it is there. Mind you it is very low level, and in some it is more a feeling of presence rather than a sound of soft fuzz, and it is very difficult to discern. I hear nothing with my ad2000, but the main reason there is zero isolation. 

Try unplugging the source, and with the iems in your ears, plugg and unplug them from the amp, that should illuminate the difference. Still having to do this should give an idea of how diminutive the noise is. 

If my hearing it is just a function of cheap iems making the sound, I'd like to know why a very sensitive custom iem would not reproduce this noise without a noise canceling circuit. Maybe it is something about an idle current running through the dirty cheap copper that makes the noise in mine? I'm open to input.


----------



## turokrocks

Is there a way to play 96/24 tracks on the Note2/S3 thru the Apex Glacier or other DAC/AMP?


----------



## zachchen1996

turokrocks said:


> Is there a way to play 96/24 tracks on the Note2/S3 thru the Apex Glacier or other DAC/AMP?




Well the dac would have to support it, if the glacier doesn't offer playback of 24/192 or 24/96 through usb then it won't work with the gs3 or note 2. I'm also trying to find a portable dac that will work with note2 that supports 24/192. Apparently the new solo works with pc's through the usb and supports 24/192 albeit you have to install a driver for the solo on the pc for it to work. We'll have to see if it will work with note2.


----------



## turokrocks

zachchen1996 said:


> Well the dac would have to support it, if the glacier doesn't offer playback of 24/192 or 24/96 through usb then it won't work with the gs3 or note 2. I'm also trying to find a portable dac that will work with note2 that supports 24/192. Apparently the new solo works with pc's through the usb and supports 24/192 albeit you have to install a driver for the solo on the pc for it to work. We'll have to see if it will work with note2.




The Apex Glacier is 96/24 capable, but we need someone who has it to try a 96/24 track and see if it works.


----------



## seraphkz

Has anyone tried this with headphones?


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

mailed Todd, he doesn't seem sure if the glacier will work with android 4.1 usb on the go


----------



## DGriff0400

i hope it does but it should be able to work with some variant of the s3 since it can switch off charging via usb


----------



## Rexgabriel

Quote: 





seraphkz said:


> Has anyone tried this with headphones?


 

 I have been using it to drive Audio Technica ATH-AD2000 which it does with authority. Dangerous actually because it sounds very good very loud and it's deceiving,
  They are however, very easy to drive.
  Sensitivity: 102 dB/mW
  Impedance: 40 Ohms
   
  Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> The Apex Glacier is 96/24 capable, but we need someone who has it to try a 96/24 track and see if it works.


 
  I've downloaded some 88.1/24 samples from gimell and they play through it no problem. But it also played the 172/24 samples as well so maybe I'm not doing something right. I'm on a MAC Mini right now.


----------



## Rexgabriel

Is something missing?


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





rexgabriel said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looks like "volume" rubbed off pretty fast...


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





rexgabriel said:


> ......
> 
> I've downloaded some 88.1/24 samples from gimell and they play through it no problem. But it also played the 172/24 samples as well so maybe I'm not doing something right. I'm on a MAC Mini right now.


 
   
   
  No, playing 96/24 on pc/mac with the Apex GLacier should be ok....the problem is will 96/24 tracks play from a Samsung S3/Note 2? without down-sampling..as to bit-perfect .
   
  We need someone with S3/Note 2 with 96/24 tracks to test....


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





rexgabriel said:


> Is something missing?


 
   
   
  OMG....This should not happen so early...How did they print the labels...with a marker?
   
  This is a first class amp , with a $500 price tag , this should not happen, we expect better quality !!!


----------



## turokrocks




----------



## Rexgabriel

I got a hold of a friends Samsung Galaxy S3 and, after installing Power Amp, I was able to play an 88.2/24 .flac sample through the Glacier's DAC.
  It was strange though that the phone didn't recognize it until after I switched the On The Go (OTG) adapter cable to plug into the GS3 and the supplied cable to the Glacier. It just didn't work the other way around.

  It's an eForCity adapter cable and the GS3 actually recognized it without connecting the other end to the amp, but it had no idea the self winding cable was there; even connected to the Glacier!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I obviously, am much closer to knowing nothing, than knowing everything.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





rexgabriel said:


> I got a hold of a friends Samsung Galaxy S3 and, after installing Power Amp, I was able to play an 88.2/24 .flac sample through the Glacier's DAC.
> It was strange though that the phone didn't recognize it until after I switched the On The Go (OTG) adapter cable to plug into the GS3 and the supplied cable to the Glacier. It just didn't work the other way around.
> 
> It's an eForCity adapter cable and the GS3 actually recognized it without connecting the other end to the amp, but it had no idea the self winding cable was there; even connected to the Glacier!
> ...


 
   
   
  I am confused...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
   
  1- "It was strange though that the phone didn't recognize it" = what is it? you mean the song, all my HD tracks (96/24) work with power amp on my Note 2, without  a DAC/amp, as it is down converted to 44.1/16 by Poweramp.

   

  2-"other way around"= how?


----------



## Todd

Hi,
   
  You are correct that the printing on the front and or rear panels should not come off at all. Please email me (todd@ttvjaudio.com) and we will replace the panels. They are silk screened and it appears that the company who did it did not do the job as we expected it. Do not worry, we will make this good for all Glacier owners should it happen to theirs.
   
  Todd


----------



## Rexgabriel

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I am confused...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm sorry I wasn't very clear.
  The GS3 did NOT recognize the Glacier connected in this order: GS3=>self winding cable=>OTG adapter=>Glacier
   
  The GS3 RECOGNIZED the Glacier when connected in this order: GS3=>OTG adapter=>self winding cable=>Glacier
   
   
  The "other way around" was just me repeating myself about the first attempt (GS3=>self winding cable=>OTG adapter=>Glacier) NOT working.
   
   
   
  Unrelated to GS3/Glacier compatibility is that the GS3 also recognizes the OTG adapter as a connected cable without the Glacier being connected, which is means there is a circuit in the cable itself.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





rexgabriel said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't very clear.
> The GS3 did NOT recognize the Glacier connected in this order: GS3=>self winding cable=>OTG adapter=>Glacier
> 
> The GS3 RECOGNIZED the Glacier when connected in this order: GS3=>OTG adapter=>self winding cable=>Glacier
> ...


 
   
  Of course it didn't work without the OTG cable in the S3. The OTG cable has a different pin configuration that puts the S3 in host mode. You wouldn't need an OTG cable at all if that weren't the case.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Of course it didn't work without the OTG cable in the S3. The OTG cable has a different pin configuration that puts the S3 in host mode. You wouldn't need an OTG cable at all if that weren't the case.


 
  I got this cable some days ago, it should work with the Apex and S3/Note 2, right?
   

   
   
http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_jp/category.php?category_id=6


----------



## turokrocks

I took a macro photo for comparison sake:


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I took a macro photo for comparison sake:


 
   
  That gonna be great if we can take advance of the 24bits DAC to replace idevices DAC


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I got this cable some days ago, it should work with the Apex and S3/Note 2, right?


 
   
  That was made specifically for the Galaxy S3 (or at least that is my understanding), and so should be a USB OTG cable. You can test it - on inserting the host end into the S3/Note 2 it should give a notification confirming recognition of a host cable (I forget the exact wording).

 EDIT: Can see your macro shots, looks like a 5-pin host connector alright. As I said though you can confirm this too.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> That was made specifically for the Galaxy S3 (or at least that is my understanding), and so should be a USB OTG cable. You can test it - on inserting the host end into the S3/Note 2 it should give a notification confirming recognition of a host cable (I forget the exact wording).


 
   
   
  you are right...nothing!!!
   
  so I spent the money for nothing!!! I wanted to have a simple cable to the Glacier instead of having the OTG cable and another cable connected....
   
  It would have made a nice portable, with a simple cable.....


----------



## turokrocks

@*NZtechfreak*  , 
   
  so did this cable work for you?


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> @*NZtechfreak*  ,
> 
> so did this cable work for you?


 
   
  Still waiting for it to arrive, will be sometime next week I think (possibly longer since shipping was free and it might be some attrociously slow shipping method).


----------



## turokrocks

just tested the OTG cable and connected my Note2 to my blackberry which mounted as USB drive and I was able to browse the contents of the Blackberry memory.
   
  Did the same with the acquired cable...still nothing...so its useless....take care....this cable will not work with the Glacier or other dac/amps...
   
  Now my only hope is your cable....


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> just tested the OTG cable and connected my Note2 to my blackberry which mounted as USB drive and I was able to browse the contents of the Blackberry memory.
> 
> Did the same with the acquired cable...still nothing...so its useless....take care....this cable will not work with the Glacier or other dac/amps...
> 
> Now my only hope is your cable....


 
   
  Oh, that is a real shame - surprising since it I thought it was purpose made for connecting the DAC to the S3?
   
  Someone should provide that feedback directly to Venture-Craft I guess, so that they can look into it...


----------



## davemath2001

Hello everyone, I'm pretty new here. I have been lurking but seldom posted in the forums.
   
  Looking at the VentureCraft cable pictured a few posts above I noticed that on the packaging it reads micro USB to micro USB and makes no mention of OTG, therefore I think it is not OTG.
   
   
  I found this page:
   
  http://tech2.in.com/how-to/accessories/how-to-make-your-own-usb-otg-cable-for-an-android-smartphone/319982
   
   
  It explains how to transform any regular USB cable to OTG. Apparently just by soldering the connections of connectors 4 and 5:
   
  http://im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2012/jun/difference_circuit_271738111300.jpg
   
   
  This might be a possible solution to the nice Venturecraft cable, but it involves cutting, soldering and gluing.
   
  Does anyone know for sure whether the VentureCraft cable is indeed OTG?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





davemath2001 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm pretty new here. I have been lurking but seldom posted in the forums.
> 
> Looking at the VentureCraft cable pictured a few posts above I noticed that on the packaging it reads micro USB to micro USB and makes no mention of OTG, therefore I think it is not OTG.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the headups.
   
  Now which one to which should I join?
   
  face 1
   

  face2


----------



## turokrocks

Ok, I have done it...
   
  You have to connect the black to red...that all to it...yeah....


----------



## turokrocks

But now if I connect the cable from any end to  the Note 2, it shows a USB connected  and this is not right as one should be detected and the other should be dead....some more soldering is needed! or...I give up.
   
  update : I connected my Note 2 to my Blackberry , and the Note 2 detects it as a mass storage and I was able to browse the internal memory....so I might have done it.


----------



## pmillett

Hey all -
   
  Let me try and shed a little light on the whole USB micro A/B/AB/OTG thing...
   
  The Glacer is a slave-only, non-OTG device.  It has a USB micro-B connector.
   
  The Glacier can be connected to anything that can act as a USB host.  This includes (obviously) things like PCs, and also the iPad using the Apple CCK.  In these cases a standard USB A to Micro USB B cable (like the one supplied with the amp) is used.
   
  It can also be connected to an OTG device that can act as a host, like the newer Samsung phones.  The correct cable to do this would be a micro A to micro B cable, with the A end plugged into the host and the B end plugged into the Glacier.  You can also use a micro B to standard USB B female adapter (as was reported to work if plugged in the right way, with the adapter into the OTG device)
   
  According to USB spec, such a cable should be labelled with A and B on the overmolds on the ends.  Also, the A end should have a rectangular cross section, and the B end should be chamfered.
   
   

   
  Now, I don't know if all the cable makers follow the spec or not.
   
  I've tested with the iPad and CCK quite a lot.  I also tried two different Samsung phones at RMAF and both just worked.  To be honest I didn't even look at the cable orientation - maybe I just got lucky.
   
  Apple devices (iPhone, iPod) don't work as OTG hosts.  As was pointed out, as a developer, you have to pay Apple to play, as the interface that uses USB to send audio is proprietary.  It requires additional hardware as well.  So I didn't go there. Not to mention I'm not a big Apple fan 
   
  As of now, the standard Android releases do not include USB host support.  Samsung decided to add this feature on their own.  The Android folks are working on a funky USB dock protocol that works over USB (sort of like what Apple does) that, frankly, most of us developers think is stupid.  There is certainly a push to put USB host support for standard devices (like audio, keyboards, etc.) into the normal Android releases.  (I was going to point you to the discussion on developer.android.com, but the server is down...)
   
  Oh, one other point while I'm here: in its normal state, the USB DAC connector will ask for 500mA of power so it can charge the battery when it enumerates.  In USB descriptor-speak, MaxPower = 5 and bmAttributes (self powered) = 0.
   
  If you disable USB charging, no power is drawn from the USB port.  The device will enumerate as self-powered (e.g. it does not use USB VBUS power).  We're getting deep here, but technically the Glacier enumerates as a compound device containing an embededd hub - it has some HID functions that are unused - so it enumerates with a "1" in the MaxPower field, which indicates 100mA.  But since the "self-powered" descriptor is set, the iPad has no problem with enumerating and connecting.
   
  Oddly enough, it looked like the Samsung phone will try to charge the Glacier battery!  That might kill your phone's charge pretty fast, so you should disable USB charging.
   
  If anybody is masochistic enough to read them, USB specs are available to the public at http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/
   
  Hopefully that helps?
   
  Pete


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





pmillett said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Let me try and shed a little light on the whole USB micro A/B/AB/OTG thing...
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you Pete, really appreciated.
  I'm not an apple fan too....  .


----------



## turokrocks

In the end we need someone to test the stock  Venture-craft cable with the the Glacier to be sure...


----------



## DTKZ

Pete, to clarify, do you mean disable USB charging on the Glacier or on the phone?


----------



## pmillett

Quote: 





dtkz said:


> Pete, to clarify, do you mean disable USB charging on the Glacier or on the phone?


 
  Sorry, I meant on the Glacier.  Not sure if you can do it on the phone...


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





pmillett said:


> Sorry, I meant on the Glacier.  Not sure if you can do it on the phone...


 
   
  No you can't , as from the phone.


----------



## AnakChan

Glacier & Galaxy S3 working here through an OTG cable & converter to mini (or was it micro?). Not my Galaxy S3 :-


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Glacier & Galaxy S3 working here through an OTG cable & converter to mini (or was it micro?). Not my Galaxy S3 :-


 
  Cool....really nice, any impressions?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Cool....really nice, any impressions?


 
   
  Sadly no...not my Galaxy S3, so not my rig. But I was the photographer . I think the S3 owner liked what he heard but didn't get any further details.
   
  Oh yes, about the hiss, yes with the TG!334 there is a slight hiss. But it's quite low. I'd say that it's about the same level as my customised Rx Mk3 on low gain (where the customisation was to have the low gain further lowered). When music is playing though I don't think the hiss is noticeable.


----------



## Gibraltar

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Cool....really nice, any impressions?


 
   
  I was attached to the other end of that headphone cable in the pic 
   
  This was my first time listening to this amp and I only listened for a short time, but it was good enough that I'm thinking of picking one up. I've been looking for a nice one-box amp solution for the S3, and this amp is just about ideal. The size would fit perfectly strapped to the S3. I agree with AnakChan that It does hiss a bit on the 334s, but it was pretty tough to hear with the background noise on the show floor.


----------



## DGriff0400

was it an international s3?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





gibraltar said:


> I was attached to the other end of that headphone cable in the pic
> 
> This was my first time listening to this amp and I only listened for a short time, but it was good enough that I'm thinking of picking one up. I've been looking for a nice one-box amp solution for the S3, and this amp is just about ideal. The size would fit perfectly strapped to the S3. I agree with AnakChan that It does hiss a bit on the 334s, but it was pretty tough to hear with the background noise on the show floor.


 
   
   
  Thank you, so is it close to the TTVjslim SQ/signature, better or different?
   
  And  in case you did not have the TTVJslim before, how do you find its SQ signature (warm or neutral...etc....)...would appreciate your update.


----------



## midnightwalker

@AnakChan: Did you manage the electric noise that occurs even when you disconnect Glacier to the source?


----------



## turokrocks

http://www.theaudiobeat.com/rmaf2012/rmaf2012_apex.htm


----------



## Gibraltar

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> was it an international s3?


 
   
  Yes, it's a GT-I9300 running Siyah kernel and a Jelly Bean build of the Omega ROM. The USB connection should work fine on a stock OS too though.


----------



## Gibraltar

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Thank you, so is it close to the TTVjslim SQ/signature, better or different?
> 
> And  in case you did not have the TTVJslim before, how do you find its SQ signature (warm or neutral...etc....)...would appreciate your update.


 
   
  I have never used the TTVjslim, and I only really listened for a few moments to make sure the USB was working correctly, so I can't really give any meaningful comparisons. I can say it did not seem overly warm though, and I didn't notice any particularly emphasized frequencies.


----------



## DGriff0400

nice! is omega derived from samsung jelly bean? i thought only touchwhiz roms supported usb audio atm. but certainly looks promising, im interested.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> nice! is omega derived from samsung jelly bean? i thought only touchwhiz roms supported usb audio atm. but certainly looks promising, im interested.


 
   
  No, most ROMs are built on a TouchWiz base and will have the same USB audio capabilities as pure stock firmwares. Only the AOSP/AOKP/CM ROMs will lack USB audio.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Thank you, so is it close to the TTVjslim SQ/signature, better or different?
> 
> And  in case you did not have the TTVJslim before, how do you find its SQ signature (warm or neutral...etc....)...would appreciate your update.


 

 It is the same signature as the TTVJ Slim (tuned to sound like a very good tube amp), but with extra extension due to the better power supply.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Has anyone found a way to use the USB input with an adaptor for use with the iphone4s or 5 
Bypassing the internal DAC of the phones


----------



## turokrocks

kunlun said:


> It is the same signature as the TTVJ Slim (tuned to sound like a very good tube amp), but with extra extension due to the better power supply.




Thank you, exactly what I wanted to read.


----------



## Kojaku

turokrocks said:


> The Apex Glacier is 96/24 capable, but we need someone who has it to try a 96/24 track and see if it works.




I have 24/96 references on my Galaxy S3 so I'll try em when the glacier comes in on thursday. I also have a hundred or so 24/192 rips on my laptop that I'll try (although my BiFrost has desktop duty well covered).

Kojaku


----------



## Kojaku

alrainbow said:


> Has anyone found a way to use the USB input with an adaptor for use with the iphone4s or 5
> Bypassing the internal DAC of the phones




Good luck with that. I left iDevice land for this specific reason. Apple licensing shoots the price of a decent dac/amp to $600ish (VAMP, HP-P1, CLAS). Plus none of those have a Pete Millett designed amp section and the CLAS doesn't even have an amp...

Kojaku


----------



## Gibraltar

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> No, most ROMs are built on a TouchWiz base and will have the same USB audio capabilities as pure stock firmwares. Only the AOSP/AOKP/CM ROMs will lack USB audio.


 
   
  That's right, Omega is based on TouchWiz, so you get all the Samsung features you want with none of the ones you don't want. It's been 100% stable for me and the battery life of the phone has been great without all the extra junk running. Definitely recommended if you don't mind rooting your phone.


----------



## turokrocks

gibraltar said:


> That's right, Omega is based on TouchWiz, so you get all the Samsung features you want with none of the ones you don't want. It's been 100% stable for me and the battery life of the phone has been great without all the extra junk running. Definitely recommended if you don't mind rooting your phone.




Where is the best place to get the Omega rom?
I hope the mini s3 will have the USB driver as well. I will use it as a dap, and remove everything non music related.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Where is the best place to get the Omega rom?
> I hope the mini s3 will have the USB driver as well. I will use it as a dap, and remove everything non music related.


 
   
  Galaxy Mini doesn't have USB OTG, so I don't think that will be an option.
   
  Omega ROM you can get from XDA-developers.com


----------



## DGriff0400

the only rom ive tried was cm10 and while it was pretty slick and nice my mobile data wasnt working so i went back to samsung jelly bean.ill give omega a shot seeing that its derived from touchwhiz


----------



## turokrocks

nztechfreak said:


> Galaxy Mini doesn't have USB OTG, so I don't think that will be an option.
> 
> Omega ROM you can get from XDA-developers.com




Galaxy S3 mini...still not out but will be soon. Are you sure about that and how?


----------



## DGriff0400

also would like to c the comparison between the glacier and the leckerton uhs-a6 mkii


----------



## Gibraltar

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Where is the best place to get the Omega rom?
> I hope the mini s3 will have the USB driver as well. I will use it as a dap, and remove everything non music related.


 
   
  Omega ROM: http://kitchen.indieroms.net/blog/
   
  Siyah Kernel: http://www.gokhanmoral.com/?p=1412
   
  Installing the kernel is optional but recommended for the audio related enhancements. You'll need to install it after the ROM since the ROM installs its own kernel. Have fun!


----------



## Gibraltar

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> also would like to c the comparison between the glacier and the leckerton uhs-a6 mkii


 
   
  I listened to both of these at the Tokyo show. I can't compare the sound because I didn't get enough time with the Glacier, but I can make the following comparisons based on listening with my FitEar TG334s:
   
  -  The Leckerton has a completely black background, while the Glacier has a very slight hiss. The hiss was quiet enough that I had a hard time detecting it on the noisy show floor. I would also say that I am fairly sensitive to hiss, as are the 334s.
   
  - As expected, the Glacier had perfect channel balance and volume tracking. The Leckerton also had excellent performance in this respect, and I had no issues at low volumes on the sensitive 334s.
   
  - With the Galaxy S3 the Glacier gets the nod in terms of portability, because its profile is perfect stacked with the phone. It was heavier than expected though (seems to be made of stainless steel?). The shape of the Leckerton makes it a bit awkward to stack.


----------



## DGriff0400

Quote: 





gibraltar said:


> Omega ROM: http://kitchen.indieroms.net/blog/
> 
> Siyah Kernel: http://www.gokhanmoral.com/?p=1412
> 
> Installing the kernel is optional but recommended for the audio related enhancements. You'll need to install it after the ROM since the ROM installs its own kernel. Have fun!


 
   
  i usually install it at the same time i install the rom with mobile odin lol.....i prolly shouldnt do that


----------



## DGriff0400

thanks for the comparison.the price of the leckerton makes it pretty attractive as well as well as the inputs, i was thinking about using it with my ps3 as well with my headphones instead of the tv speakers. they have the same high end cirrus logic dac right?


----------



## zachchen1996

gibraltar said:


> Siyah Kernel: http://www.gokhanmoral.com/?p=1412




Is there a siyah kernel for any of the galaxy note 2's yet? Or is it only for gs3?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> @AnakChan: Did you manage the electric noise that occurs even when you disconnect Glacier to the source?


 
   
  Hmmm...I don't recall hearing that. Are you noticing something?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





gibraltar said:


> Omega ROM: http://kitchen.indieroms.net/blog/
> 
> Siyah Kernel: http://www.gokhanmoral.com/?p=1412
> 
> Installing the kernel is optional but recommended for the audio related enhancements. You'll need to install it after the ROM since the ROM installs its own kernel. Have fun!


 
  Thank you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Hmmm...I don't recall hearing that. Are you noticing something?


 
   
  Oh sorry, it is not you but [size=18.399999618530273px]Rexgabriel[/size]
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/30#post_8799623


> To whom it may concern, I AM hearing a hiss. I'm only using hippo boom iems at the moment, but I cant see them introducing a hiss on their own (unless someone wants to explain something to me). The amp is also making clickety confused electronic noises (unplugged from my source).
> I know it's there because when I unplug my earphones from the amp it goes quiet. Just to give an I idea of how much it is, the iPhone's hiss completely overpowers the Glacier's once I plug it back in the input.


 
   
  And yes, I tested the amp with my JH16 and UE11Pro. The amp introduces sound "zzzzzzz" and it is louder when I increase the volume (even when I disconnected the amp to source/laptop/line in). Anyone experience the same issue or it just me?


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

yeah just play around with the gain setting.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> Oh sorry, it is not you but [size=18.399999618530273px]Rexgabriel[/size]
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/30#post_8799623
> 
> And yes, I tested the amp with my JH16 and UE11Pro. The amp introduces sound "zzzzzzz" and it is louder when I increase the volume (even when I disconnected the amp to source/laptop/line in). Anyone experience the same issue or it just me?


 
  Rexgabriel was grossly exaggerating and later explained he barely heard a "presence"...
   
  Set the gain to the lowest step for iems. Set the gain up for harder to drive headphones.


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> Set the gain to the lowest step for iems. Set the gain up for harder to drive headphones.


 
   
  I am using lowest gain for both my JH16/UE11Pro.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> I am using lowest gain for both my JH16/UE11Pro.


 

 Good, and you're not doing something silly like running the volume up as far as it can go?


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

any confirmation glacier will work with android tablets?


----------



## NZtechfreak

daniel_hokkaido said:


> any confirmation glacier will work with android tablets?




Can tell you already it won't work outside the Archos G9 and possibly Note 10.1 on stock software (may work on Nexus 7 with the custom kernel that allows it to work with DACs).


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Cool. Maybe after more experimenting, someone can prepare a compatibility list on this thread


----------



## Staal

Is anyone able to comment on how the DAC-section compares to that of a MBP?


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> Good, and you're not doing something silly like running the volume up as far as it can go?


 
  haha sure i am not doing that. The problem is, as i mentioned, slight noise occurs even I disconnected the source. An obviously it is not hiss because hiss will not be affected by volume, this noise does.


----------



## qusp

midnightwalker said:


> haha sure i am not doing that. The problem is, as i mentioned, slight noise occurs even I disconnected the source. An obviously it is not hiss because hiss will not be affected by volume, this noise does.




that depends on where the hiss is coming from and where the volume control is placed in the signal path


----------



## midnightwalker

I solved the issue. I've just received the 75ohm adaptor, the noise is gone.


----------



## turokrocks

midnightwalker said:


> I solved the issue. I've just received the 75ohm adaptor, the noise is gone.




A link is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> I solved the issue. I've just received the 75ohm adaptor, the noise is gone.


 
   
  Adding 75 ohms impedance to BA IEMs is however going to have an influence on their overall frequency response.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

im using ety er4s with it. v good sound. esp now with decent usb cable.


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Adding 75 ohms impedance to BA IEMs is however going to have an influence on their overall frequency response.


 
   
  I am not sure on that but I love the way it sounds now, especially with quite background.
   
  Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> A link is appreciated.
> Thanks


 
   
  Link here


----------



## turokrocks

midnightwalker said:


> I am not sure on that but I love the way it sounds now, especially with quite background.
> 
> 
> Link here




Ordered this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280732730536?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Kojaku

Cross-post from the porta-rig thread:

Sorry in advance for posting without a pic, but I can now confirm that the hakshop micro usb to micro usb host cable works as a fantastic single cable solution for those using android tablets or phones to output to the Glacier. I'll post a pic later tonight 

Kojaku


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Cross-post from the porta-rig thread:
> Sorry in advance for posting without a pic, but I can now confirm that the hakshop micro usb to micro usb host cable works as a fantastic single cable solution for those using android tablets or phones to output to the Glacier. I'll post a pic later tonight
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great news! That means it will also work with my incoming Leckterton


----------



## turokrocks

kojaku said:


> Cross-post from the porta-rig thread:
> Sorry in advance for posting without a pic, but I can now confirm that the hakshop micro usb to micro usb host cable works as a fantastic single cable solution for those using android tablets or phones to output to the Glacier. I'll post a pic later tonight
> Kojaku




I will be getting some other cables from hakshop, to see if they will work with my Apex Glacier (En route).


----------



## The Monkey

Haven't made it through the whole thread, but I heard the Apex Glacier at CanJam at RMAF and I thought it sounded great.  I was a big fan of the original TTVJ Slim and the Glacier sounded even better to me during my short time with it.  I was using my JH13s.


----------



## turokrocks

the monkey said:


> Haven't made it through the whole thread, but I heard the Apex Glacier at CanJam at RMAF and I thought it sounded great.  I was a big fan of the original TTVJ Slim and the Glacier sounded even better to me during my short time with it.  I was using my JH13s.




Thank you for the heads-up. Now you made the waiting more difficult ...


----------



## zachchen1996

nztechfreak said:


> Great news! That means it will also work with my incoming Leckterton




Would love to hear impressions of your leck with the note 2.


----------



## Kojaku

nztechfreak said:


> Great news! That means it will also work with my incoming Leckterton




What's the DAC on the Leckerton capable of?

Kojaku


----------



## zachchen1996

kojaku said:


> What's the DAC on the Leckerton capable of?
> Kojaku




Its really not anything spectacular. The amp is what is great about it, if you need a DAC you should probably look somewhere else


----------



## Kojaku

zachchen1996 said:


> Its really not anything spectacular. The amp is what is great about it, if you need a DAC you should probably look somewhere else




I have a glacier. I was just curious 

Kojaku


----------



## DigitalFreak

The Leckerton amps are known for being able to swing with amps twice their price range. Add in the fact the UHA-6 MKII can be op amp rolled meaning you can further tailor the amps sound signature to your liking with different gear and you have a real winner of an amp.


----------



## zachchen1996

LOL the uha-6s mkii is taking over the glacier thread


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> LOL the uha-6s mkii is taking over the glacier thread


 

 Run it's a fan boy invasion.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> What's the DAC on the Leckerton capable of?
> Kojaku


 
   
  No idea, not got it yet  I'm hoping for Monday, but I expect a couple of days hold up in customs.
   
  It's the top of the line Cirrus Logic DAC, so I expect its just fine as DACs go. Will be interesting to see how much it sounds like the iPhone sound actually, being the only other Cirrus Logic DAC device I have heard.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> The Leckerton amps are known for being able to swing with amps twice their price range.


 
   
  DigitalFreak, I have no particular bone to pick with Leckerton amps. I would just pointing out that the above is an authority-free statement of purported authority.


----------



## turokrocks

digitalfreak said:


> Run it's a fan boy invasion. :wink_face:



Your Sally was on my list until someone confirmed that he was getting interference between his S3 and the dac/amp (USB connected ).


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Your Sally was on my list until someone confirmed that he was getting interference between his S3 and the dac/amp (USB connected ).


 

 Can't say I don't own a S3 so I wouldn't know. I guess Sally is picky about who sticks his USB into her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Man that's so pushing it.


----------



## turokrocks

digitalfreak said:


> Can't say I don't own a S3 so I wouldn't know. I guess Sally is picky about who sticks his USB into her
> 
> Man that's so pushing it.




This is Gold.....haha...nice one.:bigsmile_face:

I would really appreciate if you could give it a try with an S3 or Note2.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> This is Gold.....haha...nice one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'll see what I can do but I don't have any plans for a new smartphone until well after the holidays. You might want to message NZtechfreak in a few days though. He has an S3 and he's due to receive his new MKII tomorrow.


----------



## turokrocks

Apex Glacier Unboxing pictures -> Click

and ,

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/FGWU0wShs_k[/VIDEO]


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Apex Glacier Unboxing pictures -> Click
> and ,


   

   
  You did it . Congrats!


----------



## turokrocks

anakchan said:


> You did it . Congrats!




Thank you , but these are not my pictures, as I am still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## cooperpwc

I am intrigued by this amp but it looks like I would need yet another cable (CablePro Earcandy) to use it conveniently with my Rockboxed Classic.
   
   


> [size=11.199999809265137px]This is the cable we recommend with out TTVJ Slim amp. The 4 inch version with a right exit on the 90 degree iDock is what you need to order. It is one sweet cable. Highly recommended!!![/size]


 
   
  Has anyone confirmed if 4 inches is still the ideal length with the Apex Glacier?


----------



## kyoshiro

I was about ready to jump on this until I started itching for tubes again grrrrr. 
  Do I buy this now or wait for Christmas!
  Anyhow any other impressions on this awesome looking portable amp?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I am intrigued by this amp but it looks like I would need yet another cable (CablePro Earcandy) to use it conveniently with my Rockboxed Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone confirmed if 4 inches is still the ideal length with the Apex Glacier?


 

 Why don't you just get a Fiio L9 for a third of the cost?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Why don't you just get a Fiio L9 for a third of the cost?


 
   
  It is a good suggestion. Thank you. However it is going to be way too short to wrap around if you attach the Classic above the Apex glacier with both facing forward.
   
  I have a couple of very good Whiplash iPod cables so the solution may simply be to have the volume control and headphone input in the back when I am looking at the Classic; I can accommodate that already. But for the ideal low-profile front-facing set-up you need a Fiio L9 style of cable but about twice as long. That's the $100 CablePro Earcandy.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I am intrigued by this amp but it looks like I would need yet another cable (CablePro Earcandy) to use it conveniently with my Rockboxed Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone confirmed if 4 inches is still the ideal length with the Apex Glacier?


 
  Why 4 inches? You can't just just a low-profile LOD from the ipod line-out directly to the Glacier? That sits nicely at one end and isn't in the way.  Your ciem or headphone goes to the other end. It works very nicely for me and I almost always listen on commute.


----------



## DGriff0400

hows the dac on this thing sound?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> Why 4 inches? You can't just just a low-profile LOD from the ipod line-out directly to the Glacier? That sits nicely at one end and isn't in the way.  Your ciem or headphone goes to the other end. It works very nicely for me and I almost always listen on commute.


 
   
  Kunlun, 4" is TTVJ's recommendation.
   
  If you want the volume control on the front, that is how you do it. If you are happy with the volume control at the back then yes, any old line out dock will do. 
   
  I would prefer the volume control at at the front. Would I prefer it to the tune of $100? That is the question.
   
  (Why does anyone create a rear line-in portable amp?  I do not understand the design ethos. Awkward. But I like the TTVJ Slim and I expect that I will like this.)


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Kunlun, 4" is TTVJ's recommendation.
> 
> If you want the volume control on the front, that is how you do it. If you are happy with the volume control at the back then yes, any old line out dock will do.
> 
> ...


 

 I promise I'm not intending to bother you, but could you explain a little more? I have no idea what you mean by "volume control on the front".
   
  The volume's at the top of the Glacier, as is the output jack for the earphone. So, when matched with an ipod, for example, the output jack for the ipod is also on the top. It's not far from the output jack of the Glacier itself, which is right behind the ipod.
   
  The line-out of the ipod is on the bottom. It is right next to the line-in on the Glacier sitting behind it.
   
  That seems like a very logical way to have things.
   
  It seems almost as if you are wanting to flip the Glacier upside-down so the volume and output jack are by the bottom of the ipod and a LOD has to transverse the entire height of the unit to reach to the line-in, is that correct? Why is that preferable? Thanks!


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm really not getting it either. If you look below you'll see one of my mobile rigs consisting of a pair of Westone 4's being driven by an iPod Touch 3rd Gen and my Leckerton UHA-4 hooked up via a Fiio L9. I'm guessing you want to mate your glacier in such a way so your IEM/headphone plus volume control is coming out of the amp from the bottom end of the iPod not unlike my Leckerton is instead of the top end of the iPod?


----------



## cooperpwc

You both are getting it now. I like a front load system. This requires that the cable wrap around. I cannot take any creative credit for this. The quotation above is from the TTVJ site. That is why they recommend a 4" cable.
   
  It is a matter of taste. Here is a fast and dirty pic of my Stepdance setup.
   
   

   
  90% of the time I use my rig on a tabletop. I like to have the volume control, HP out and screen facing me. It is also excellent when carrying in a bag as the iPod is then upside down and it is a natural one hand motion to pull it out and lift it to be right side up.
   
  Anyway if I do get this amp, I will likely spring for the CablePro Earcandy because it will be a sweet combination. I have to say though, that setup with the Fiio L9 is nice.


----------



## cooperpwc

Kunlun, you think in terms of top and bottom whereas I think in terms of front and back. This probably reflects how we use portable amps. We can say then that I like the volume control and HP out on the front and bottom for the reasons that I explain above.


----------



## cooperpwc

Kunlun, I would love to hear your impressions of the Glacier's DAC. Thanks!


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Kunlun, you think in terms of top and bottom whereas I think in terms of front and back. This probably reflects how we use portable amps. We can say then that I like the volume control and HP out on the front and bottom for the reasons that I explain above.


 
  So, you're saying that I think of tops and bottoms?  I'm not saying you're right, but what does that have to do with audio equipment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Kunlun, I would love to hear your impressions of the Glacier's DAC. Thanks!


 
  I'm not the authority on DACs, but the Glacier's DAC performs excellently. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> So, you're saying that I think of tops and bottoms?  I'm not saying you're right, but what does that have to do with audio equipment?


 
   





 
   
  Glad to hear that you like the DAC.


----------



## turokrocks




----------



## ObeyurMaster

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *turokrocks*


 
  Is that the venture craft cable that you've modified? The whole thing looks very neat!
   
  The only reason stopping me from getting the Glacier is the availability of such a cable. I suck at soldering.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





obeyurmaster said:


> Is that the venture craft cable that you've modified? The whole thing looks very neat!
> 
> The only reason stopping me from getting the Glacier is the availability of such a cable. I suck at soldering.


 
   
  Yeah, to be honest I am also novice in soldering, and if you never try (even if you fail) you will never learn.
   
  It was relatively simple to modify, and it looks neat.
  I have the Hak5 shop cable, but its long and this looks neat.
   
  I will try to help anyone who needs to modify it.


----------



## turokrocks

...Ah..one more thing, it sounds amazing.
   
  The Glacier has one of the best refined micro details I ever heard from a portable amp.


----------



## turokrocks

@ObeyurMaster
   
  You can ask Frank , from Toxixcable (http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables) to make you one.
  I will ask him to do one for me in the near future.
   
  It will look miles better....


----------



## cooperpwc

Nice pics, turkorocks.


----------



## ObeyurMaster

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> @ObeyurMaster
> 
> You can ask Frank , from Toxixcable (http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables) to make you one.
> I will ask him to do one for me in the near future.
> ...


 
   
  Thanks *turokrocks*.
   
  I know there are two different inputs for charging and usb in. Does the Glacier charge through the DAC usb input? I prefer it doesn't or can be disabled. I don't my galaxy S3s battery to drain out.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Nice pics, turkorocks.


 
  ...you should hear it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...thanks.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





obeyurmaster said:


> Thanks *turokrocks*.
> 
> I know there are two different inputs for charging and usb in. Does the Glacier charge through the DAC usb input? I prefer it doesn't or can be disabled. I don't my galaxy S3s battery to drain out.


 
  By default, yes it will charge from both, but pushing the gain and reset, will turn it off (even after a shut down, as to charging from the DAC).


----------



## ObeyurMaster

Brilliant! Thanks *turokrocks*.


----------



## turokrocks

Even with my Dx100 , I did not get such clarity and sound-stage.
  I am happier with this setup, than the DX100, alas, no 96/24 capability (android limitation...for now)
  Neutron with the Glacier, are giving me the chills............................


----------



## zachchen1996

any comparisons between the glacier and the uha-6s mkii yet? They are both DAC/AMP, would be interesting how they comapre.


----------



## Kazenagi

turokrocks said:


> Even with my Dx100 , I did not get such clarity and sound-stage.
> I am happier with this setup, than the DX100, alas, no 96/24 capability (android limitation...for now)
> Neutron with the Glacier, are giving me the chills............................




I was planning on saving up for a DX100 to pair with my 8A but it seems getting the Glacier and using it with my Note2 looks even more attractive now..


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> ...you should hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Even with my Dx100 , I did not get such clarity and sound-stage.
> I am happier with this setup, than the DX100, alas, no 96/24 capability (android limitation...for now)
> Neutron with the Glacier, are giving me the chills............................


 
   
  I do want to hear it!
   
  It sounds like you are really happy with the DAC.  That is the factor that is starting to intrigue me about the Glacier. Having heard the TTVJ Slim, I am confident that the amp section is good.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

just turned off dac input recharging. can i expect to hear a cleaner signal?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





kazenagi said:


> I was planning on saving up for a DX100 to pair with my 8A but it seems getting the Glacier and using it with my Note2 looks even more attractive now..


 
   
  I am loving it more and more, as an android experience no comparison between the two.
  Remind you that the DX100 is better at handling full size cans.


----------



## DGriff0400

does the dac section perform better than the ibasso d12 anaconda?


----------



## Kazenagi

turokrocks said:


> I am loving it more and more, as an android experience no comparison between the two.
> Remind you that the DX100 is better at handling full size cans.




Looks like I'm leaning towards a Glacier now as I'll be primarily using IEMs on the go. Better portability, battery life and I'll be able to use the Note2 UI.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





kazenagi said:


> Looks like I'm leaning towards a Glacier now as I'll be primarily using IEMs on the go. Better portability, battery life and I'll be able to use the Note2 UI.


 
  ....winner!


----------



## DGriff0400

im either leaning towards the apex or the ibasso d12 for my portable rig but the apex is certainly tempting. which would anyone here recommend between the two? i use 32 ohm headphones so dont really need an amp but i want a high end dac.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> im either leaning towards the apex or the ibasso d12 for my portable rig but the apex is certainly tempting. which would anyone here recommend between the two? i use 32 ohm headphones so dont really need an amp but i want a high end dac.


 
   
  Amplification is about more than volume..


----------



## gidion27

So how is the Sound quality from the Note2 Specially in combination with the Glacier. I received some feedback from Friends that the  SQ on the Note2 was not very good and that they would stay with their ipods
   
  I have not really a high opinion of my friends tast since they use Ipods but nonetheless am keen to hear if this combination works and how high do you rate this combination.
   
  Note2 + Glacier = DX100 or is that pushing it. The Dx100 is rather good and expensive.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> So how is the Sound quality from the Note2 Specially in combination with the Glacier. I received some feedback from Friends that the  SQ on the Note2 was not very good and that they would stay with their ipods
> 
> I have not really a high opinion of my friends tast since they use Ipods but nonetheless am keen to hear if this combination works and how high do you rate this combination.
> 
> Note2 + Glacier = DX100 or is that pushing it. The Dx100 is rather good and expensive.


 
   
  The Note 2 SQ is fine. A friend and I did an afternoon of volume-matched blind A/B testing with a Note 2 and iPhone 4 and overall the Note 2 had a narrow advantage in our picks. That surprised both of us since we both entered the comparison with a heavy expectation the iPhone would be best, which just goes to show how important blind testing is.The output is considerably more quiet though, in a listening test that isn't volume matched everyone will pick the iPhone/iPod because their output is louder. The Note 2 has Android audio-engine hiss that users of very sensitive IEMs will pick up on, whereas the iPhone (and I presume by the same token the iPod) has a black background.
   
  Through the Glacier via USB audio it'll sound the same as a PC using the same connection I presume, since all of us who have compared PC-connected output via USB with various USB DACs/amps to the same output via an S3/Note 2 have not heard a difference.


----------



## DGriff0400

Quote: 





staal said:


> Amplification is about more than volume..


 
  well thats good news, ive already read that my headphones k550 wont benefit much from an amp.but i do plan to get an external amp/dac so im hoping this would be the best all round combo.


----------



## ObeyurMaster

Maybe a little off topic...I had just ordered the glacier and I received a call from TTVJ himself, because I had different billing and shipping addresses. He said they've lost many glaciers due to shipping to an address other than the billing address. It was a bit strange but I appreciate calling in to confirm.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





obeyurmaster said:


> Maybe a little off topic...I had just ordered the glacier and I received a call from TTVJ himself, because I had different billing and shipping addresses. He said they've lost many glaciers due to shipping to an address other than the billing address. It was a bit strange but I appreciate calling in to confirm.


 
  You mean Todd, he is such a great guy.
  Hope you like it..


----------



## gidion27

There are a few companies that are great to deal with: Heir, Ray Samual and I will add TTVJ to the list


----------



## ObeyurMaster

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> You mean Todd, he is such a great guy.
> Hope you like it..


 

 Ya I meant Todd....I thought it will be cool to say "TTVJ himself" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
   
  Anyway, the glacier was shipped the same day  the I placed the order. Very impressive!


----------



## Girls Generation

Really interested to see any kind of comparisons with the Glacier and RSA Intruder.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Really interested to see any kind of comparisons with the Glacier and RSA Intruder.


 
   
  If you buy me a Glacer I'll make sure to do a comparison for you.


----------



## Girls Generation

Sure. I'll be sure to have them ship it to you me. 
  Quote: 





staal said:


> If you buy me a Glacer I'll make sure to do a comparison for you.


----------



## midnightwalker

I am so in love with the glacier/jh16 combo now


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> I am so in love with the glacier/jh16 combo now


 
  I know, I know!!!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

is that jh16 freqphase?


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> is that jh16 freqphase?


 
  Sadly no 
   
  The Glacier also drives the LCD-3 very well  ~~~~wow


----------



## turokrocks

midnightwalker said:


> Sadly no
> 
> The Glacier also drives the LCD-3 very well  ~~~~wow




Do not be sad, believe me, many, and I confirm many are so jealous for having such a nice combination... 
Most importantly we are enjoying it.


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hello, can any one confirm that the DAC of Glacier be working with the NEW Lightinning to USB connector with the IPads with the Lightinning connector? The description on the TTVJ website mentioned Glacier can be working with IPad using C.C.K. connectors, has anybody tried that yet? Any share? Thanks.


----------



## DGriff0400

any reviews on this thing yet?


----------



## basementdweller

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> any reviews on this thing yet?


 

  Mine isn't burned in yet so I don't want to say anything other than it drives HE400 VERY well.  Personally, I only really believe in extended burn in when it comes to speakers that actually have a diaphragm, but I burn in everything before talking about it anyway just to be sure and so others don't have to ask me about it.  I do have a couple questions for other owners.  Do the internals of your Glaciers feel kind of loose inside the case?  Mine is a little.  Do you ever have to use the reset?  I've had to a couple times and am trying to isolate what causes it, ie plugging into wall, plugging power into computer, plugging into DAC, etc.  Just curious, although if the reset has to be used regularly I will be annoyed.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> Mine isn't burned in yet so I don't want to say anything other than it drives HE400 VERY well.  Personally, I only really believe in extended burn in when it comes to speakers that actually have a diaphragm, but I burn in everything before talking about it anyway just to be sure and so others don't have to ask me about it.  I do have a couple questions for other owners.  Do the internals of your Glaciers feel kind of loose inside the case?  Mine is a little.  Do you ever have to use the reset?  I've had to a couple times and am trying to isolate what causes it, ie plugging into wall, plugging power into computer, plugging into DAC, etc.  Just curious, although if the reset has to be used regularly I will be annoyed.


 
  I had some good time with the Glacier, just so busy with work, holidays...
   
  I had only to reset+gain once to stop the amp from charging from the Dac usb, and the gain switch to bring it to 0, but never had to reset it.
  Please note that I never had the chance to connect it to my PC, just using it with my Note2, connected thru usb, giving me one of the best packages, as to the interface of the Note 2 and the SQ of the  Glacier.


----------



## basementdweller

^This!  Between work and the holidays it is hard to say much.  The small bit of time I have had with the amp, I utilized its' DAC straight from my Macbook.  So far I have tried it with UM Miracles, HE-400, Beyer T1, and LCD2.  Haven't had any time to sit down and think about any solid impressions.  It does drive all my phones so that is a definite plus.  I do plan on sitting down one evening and comparing its' standalone amp section with my other portables and I will report back with that.  I basically bought it simply because I didn't have a portable USB DAC/AMP anymore and wanted to cover that.  Turokrocks, do you notice any looseness in your Glacier?  Kind of like the case is just ever so little bit too big for the internals?  Not really a big deal, just curious.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> ^This!  Between work and the holidays it is hard to say much.  The small bit of time I have had with the amp, I utilized its' DAC straight from my Macbook.  So far I have tried it with UM Miracles, HE-400, Beyer T1, and LCD2.  Haven't had any time to sit down and think about any solid impressions.  It does drive all my phones so that is a definite plus.  I do plan on sitting down one evening and comparing its' standalone amp section with my other portables and I will report back with that.  I basically bought it simply because I didn't have a portable USB DAC/AMP anymore and wanted to cover that.  Turokrocks, do you notice any looseness in your Glacier?  Kind of like the case is just ever so little bit too big for the internals?  Not really a big deal, just curious.


 
  Not really, I checked it now, it feels like a single brick!


----------



## Girls Generation

Is there/will there be a demo tour for this thing, like the other Apex products?


----------



## SurfWax

Sorry if it's been answered, I looked through the posts but didn't really seem to find a definitive answer,

 Has anyone been able to use the DAC in this unit with an iPhone/iPod?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





surfwax said:


> Sorry if it's been answered, I looked through the posts but didn't really seem to find a definitive answer,
> 
> Has anyone been able to use the DAC in this unit with an iPhone/iPod?


 
  99% sure, it wont.


----------



## SurfWax

Edited, removed
 ----
 Answered my own question, read that the Glacier's amp section sound sig is the same as the TTVJ slim's, just with a better power suply, so I went ahead and read up on the Slim. I'm happy with what I read...going to pair it up with my Macbook and RS1. My first amp and DAC.

 I have jumped around from saying I was going to get an E17, to an ODAC/c421, to an Asgard/Modi, and now I've finally reached the Apex Glacier! I just have a small desk at my apt near my school and I'd prefer paying more up front and not having to upgrade later, while having a nice small sized all-in-one unit. If I get an Android phone when I can upgrade that can do the USB, I could also use it on the go. Love that its 24/96 capable as well, that's the biggest thing I've been looking for my DAC purchase.

 Purchasing in a week, so excited!


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> any reviews on this thing yet?


 

 Yes, mine sounds great, like a very good tube amp. Very nice clarity with a little warmth, plenty of power and great extension. All in a small, very useable, very portable package. The DAC is very good as well. It's a class act, overall.
   
  The cons are on/off thump and a bit of rf interference sometimes (less than the original TTVJ).


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> Yes, mine sounds great, like a very good tube amp. Very nice clarity with a little warmth, plenty of power and great extension. All in a small, very useable, very portable package. The DAC is very good as well. It's a class act, overall.
> 
> The cons are on/off thump and a bit of rf interference sometimes (less than the original TTVJ).


 
   
  I confirm 100% to this.


----------



## chubbyroaster

Well...no one use the DAC section of the Glacier on IPad? with C.C.K.?


----------



## SurfWax

^I've been trying to find a nice jailbreak hack that will enable the CCK to be used with the iPhone, so I can use digital out and go through the DAC. It used to exist in past versions of the iOS..


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





surfwax said:


> ^I've been trying to find a nice jailbreak hack that will enable the CCK to be used with the iPhone, so I can use digital out and go through the DAC. It used to exist in past versions of the iOS..


 

 There used to be a app on Cydia that did that but if you're talking about the new iPhone I couldn't say if it would work. Fingers crossed Tim Cook loosens the apron strings on the Apple ecosystem and we all can finally pair our iOS devices with whatever we want DAC wise.


----------



## SurfWax

Yea I found some results but they're dead/not updated anymore since they were for past iOS versions...I'm still on the iPhone 4 so I still have a chance to get lucky!

 This Glacier might be the reason I switch over to Android next upgrade


----------



## Poimandres

kunlun said:


> Yes, mine sounds great, like a very good tube amp. Very nice clarity with a little warmth, plenty of power and great extension. All in a small, very useable, very portable package. The DAC is very good as well. It's a class act, overall.
> 
> The cons are on/off thump and a bit of rf interference sometimes (less than the original TTVJ).




I am thinking about purchasing either the Glacier, the Portaphile 627 or waiting for Leckerton to release their 2013 Lineup.

I am leaning towards the Glacier as of right now as it has a built in dac capable of 24/96 and a longer battery life than the 627. 

I have read that some people hear noise or a hiss from their Glacier and I since you have Heir ciems I was wondering if you hear any noise or hissing at all with your 8a's or 6a's as I believe that you have both if I am not mistaken. I currently have the 8's and will have the 6's. Also can you elaborate on the rf interference, I thought that I read tha te glacier was in a stainless housing which should minimize rfi. Is there anyway to avoid the on/off thump?

Next I haven't seen a review yet of the Glacier although Headphonia made some mention of it when he was comparing it to the 627 in which he stated the sound quality was close to the 627. 

Lastly does anyway have a clue which Cirus DAC is in the Glacier?


----------



## rainykchan

Quote: 





surfwax said:


> ^I've been trying to find a nice jailbreak hack that will enable the CCK to be used with the iPhone, so I can use digital out and go through the DAC. It used to exist in past versions of the iOS..


 
  I've been using my iphone 4s with iOS5.1.1 and the glacier for 1 month now and its working well. I used this cydia app called cameraconnector and an apple cck to do the trick of digital out.
  The cameraconnector app is pretty stable and its easy to fix when something goes wrong. 
  My only complain to the setup is the stock usb cable isn't rigid enough. When the usb connector is moved, the phone/ computer would appear to be disconnected to the glacier and I have to adjust the position of the usb connection to reconnect the whole thing. So if you're planning to take a phone/ glacier setup out, be prepared to take extra care of your connector.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rainykchan said:


> I've been using my iphone 4s with iOS5.1.1 and the glacier for 1 month now and its working well. I used this cydia app called cameraconnector and an apple cck to do the trick of digital out.
> The cameraconnector app is pretty stable and its easy to fix when something goes wrong.
> My only complain to the setup is the stock usb cable isn't rigid enough. When the usb connector is moved, the phone/ computer would appear to be disconnected to the glacier and I have to adjust the position of the usb connection to reconnect the whole thing. So if you're planning to take a phone/ glacier setup out, be prepared to take extra care of your connector.


 
   
  Hmmm...interesting! I thought I tried that but it didn't work for me (same setup 4S, 5.1.1 CCK, CameraConnector). The Glacier was at default though (or whatever setting it was on the demo table). Did you have to do anything in particular on the Glacier to get it working?


----------



## SurfWax

Quote: 





rainykchan said:


> I've been using my iphone 4s with iOS5.1.1 and the glacier for 1 month now and its working well. I used this cydia app called cameraconnector and an apple cck to do the trick of digital out.
> The cameraconnector app is pretty stable and its easy to fix when something goes wrong.
> My only complain to the setup is the stock usb cable isn't rigid enough. When the usb connector is moved, the phone/ computer would appear to be disconnected to the glacier and I have to adjust the position of the usb connection to reconnect the whole thing. So if you're planning to take a phone/ glacier setup out, be prepared to take extra care of your connector.


 
  Sweet man, I think this is only the 2nd post I've read out of all my searches confirming it'll work. Looks like I'll downgrade when I get the Glacier. Could I get away with the Sharkk brand CCK, 5in1 reader, instead of the Apple brand?


----------



## rainykchan

surfwax said:


> Sweet man, I think this is only the 2nd post I've read out of all my searches confirming it'll work. Looks like I'll downgrade when I get the Glacier. Could I get away with the Sharkk brand CCK, 5in1 reader, instead of the Apple brand?



Yeah I think so, but just FYI, I bought a cabled cck from amazon, hoping I could get the whole setup in a compact form, but it was quite unstable and the device disconnected every 20minutes. By far the apple brand one is very stable, havent failed me once yet. Btw just my humble opinion, the iOS5 is much better than 6 under jailbreaked conditions, I really regret upgrading my iPad.


----------



## rainykchan

anakchan said:


> Hmmm...interesting! I thought I tried that but it didn't work for me (same setup 4S, 5.1.1 CCK, CameraConnector). The Glacier was at default though (or whatever setting it was on the demo table). Did you have to do anything in particular on the Glacier to get it working?



Yeah you have to press both the gain and reset button to get the glacier to "don't demand a lot of current" mode. After that your glacier is good to go.


----------



## SurfWax

I regret upgrading too, I thought a nice untethered jailbreak wouldve been out by now. I had all kinds of cool radio and game apps on my last hacked iOS.


----------



## Poimandres

Well after alot of research and with what little feedback I have read on the Glacier I decided to purchase it over the portaphile. It should be here on Friday.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> Well after alot of research and with what little feedback I have read on the Glacier I decided to purchase it over the portaphile. It should be here on Friday.


 
  Hope you like it, congratulations.


----------



## DGriff0400

still no reviews on this thing?


----------



## SurfWax

Just ordered mine this morning! Did standard shipping so sometime next week it should be here


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> Well after alot of research and with what little feedback I have read on the Glacier I decided to purchase it over the portaphile. It should be here on Friday.


 
  Do you think you'd be able to compare the glacier and the uha-6s mkii? Wondering if it would be worth the upgrade from the the leck.


----------



## Poimandres

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Do you think you'd be able to compare the glacier and the uha-6s mkii? Wondering if it would be worth the upgrade from the the leck.


 
  I would if I still had the Leckerton, I need to update my profile, I sent the MKII back to fund the Glacier as I really don't need two amps and was looking for 24 bit through usb.


----------



## rainykchan

Just a mini comparison to the good old ttvj slim:
   
  Amp section: The glacier sounds more balanced, clean and open than the TTVJ, with slightly better resolution and imaging. The glacier is more laid back, giving it a nice big soundstage. The glacier also has an edge on the bass, where it has more texture and depth. Although the glacier sounds better technically, the TTVJ has its own strengths: TTVJ is warmer and smoother with a mid- range boost, it sounds like a tube- amp and truly excels in vocals. The glacier is a nice all rounder with great transparency while TTVJ adds extra sweetness to your music. The glacier don't sound cold or anything, it still sound like a tube, it's just the TTVJ sounds more like one.
   
  DAC section: The glacier's dac is compatible with android OTG, apple cck with ipad or jailbreaked iphone4/4s and equivalent ipod touches. My primary setup is iphone+glacier/ computer+glacier, both setups sound almost identical, when you listen really closely you'll find the computer setup having slightly better dynamics. The DAC section of the Glacier beats the one on TTVJ hands down, it wasn't even a competition.


----------



## rainykchan

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Do you think you'd be able to compare the glacier and the uha-6s mkii? Wondering if it would be worth the upgrade from the the leck.


 
  Well my friend had the Rx mk3B but he after he tried my glacier he sold the rx and bought a glacier for himself, hope this explains something. Also I think one big thing about the glacier is it's ability to pair it's dac with androids and apples, making it one of the very best sounding portable packages available.


----------



## turokrocks

Supersharp: Apex Glacier _ is truly a music making device._
   
  Headfonia review!!!


----------



## cooperpwc

turokrocks said:


> Supersharp: Apex Glacier
> 
> [COLOR=FF0000]_ is truly a music making device.
> _[/COLOR]
> ...




That is quite a good review. Fast and forward, not dark and laid back. Sounds attractive to me.


----------



## DGriff0400

where can i get an otg cable for this and my s3 international? link appreciated.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> where can i get an otg cable for this and my s3 international? link appreciated.


 
   
  how about: http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> how about: http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg


 
   
  Hmmm.  That Wifi Pineapple looks to be pure evil. And just $99!  
   
  Scary world out there.


----------



## Poimandres

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> That is quite a good review. Fast and forward, not dark and laid back. Sounds attractive to me.


 
  It does however he seems to contradict himself on some points with how he originally was comparing it to the 627 in the portaphile review.


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





rainykchan said:


> I've been using my iphone 4s with iOS5.1.1 and the glacier for 1 month now and its working well. I used this cydia app called cameraconnector and an apple cck to do the trick of digital out.
> The cameraconnector app is pretty stable and its easy to fix when something goes wrong.
> My only complain to the setup is the stock usb cable isn't rigid enough. When the usb connector is moved, the phone/ computer would appear to be disconnected to the glacier and I have to adjust the position of the usb connection to reconnect the whole thing. So if you're planning to take a phone/ glacier setup out, be prepared to take extra care of your connector.


 
   
  Very interested info. Will try it out on my iPhone


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Do you think you'd be able to compare the glacier and the uha-6s mkii? Wondering if it would be worth the upgrade from the the leck.


 
   
   
  I have chance to A/B testing these 2 for a week and honestly I definitely vote to the Glacier.
_Note: The UHA-6s is using OPA627AP_
   
  - DAC section Glacier by far better than UHA
  - Amp section: Glacier has better treble extend, sparkle and decay. For the bass, I found out UHA-6s has more punchy and it makes me get tired easily, even I prefer more bass than normal. Glacier also has smoother mid and brings me more mood in every song.
  - Battery Glacier > UHA (not really sure on this. I did not to the specific test on battery)
  - Design Glacier > UHA (IMO)


----------



## Poimandres

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> I have a chance to A/B testing these 2 for a week and honestly I will definitely vote to the Glacier.
> _Note: The UHA-6s is using OPA627AP_
> 
> - DAC section Glacier by far better than UHA
> ...


 
  How does the Glacier compare with your Fostex?


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> How does the Glacier compare with your Fostex?


 
   
  Fostex has better sound stage and dead quite background but its design and battery are killing me. Still prefer the Glacier in overall.


----------



## Poimandres

I received the Glacier today and I am very impressed with the build quality it truly is a masterpiece.  It is exceptionally well built and it is very slim as well, from the photos I thought that it was going to be larger in thickness and also in width.  Truth be told I believe that it is almost the exact same dimensions as an iPhone 4s (my phone is in an otterbox so it is slightly longer and wider and a lot thicker than the glacier. 
   
  After it finally finished charging I decided to give it a whirl by using my EACE lod and my 4s, the sound is exceptional right out of the box and with adequate burn in I am certain that it will only get better.  TTVJ and Pete have done a great job on this amp, the led's also change color depending on the volume setting it starts off all the way down with red and the color will slowly change into orange then into yellow then into green into blue and finally magenta at the 32 step.  It is really a nice little light show to see my 3 year old son noticed the led's almost instantly. 
   
  The same led will blink white will charging and then stop when charging is complete.  You can also change the gain from the default of 10db to 20db and then to 0db (what I am using with my Heir Audio 8a's) the same led mentioned previously will give a blink in between the volume color to green for 10db, blue for 20 and red for 0. 
   
  A lot of thought certainly went into this amp and I am certain most people will enjoy the little subtleties that sets this amp apart from others.  I did not realize that the click wheel had to be pushed in in order to turn the Glacier on and off as I assumed that once you reached the lowest volume that the wheel would click and lock in the off position.  The Glacier not only goes one step further by remembering where the volume was when you de-energized it and will automatically go back to that position when power is re-enabled (simply turn the click wheel slightly up or down and this feature will disable), it also turns the volume completely down before it powers off.
   
  With all of the good there is also some things that are not as good.  Even with the beautiful stainless steel exterior the Glacier is prone to RFI, while listening with my iPhone 4S sitting directly on top of the Glacier I would receive all sorts of wonderful RFI when email was received, this seems to hold true whether I am using the wifi in my house or the Verizon network, this issue can be fixed by putting your phone into airplane mode.  It is really noticeable with the volume at lower levels and hard to hear when the volume is louder.  With the Glacier muted and music player paused there is a slight audible hiss with my 8a's.  And as others have pointed out there is a thump when powering the Glacier on or off.
   
   As the Glacier comes with a 30 day trial period I will continue to evaluate it and I will have to decide if all of the plus's outweigh the few minus's.


----------



## Poimandres

I will test the Glacier tomorrow to determine if the hiss is coming from my iPhone or from the amp itself.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> I will test the Glacier tomorrow to determine if the hiss is coming from my iPhone or from the amp itself.


 
  ...from the Glacier, I have this, but its SQ and form factor, makes me forgive it, as while in the music mood (myself), I like to be uninterrupted, so I use the airplane mode with my Note2.
  You can't have it all...Remember _"If its too good to be true....then it is"_


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> I will test the Glacier tomorrow to determine if the hiss is coming from my iPhone or from the amp itself.


 
   
  Please do! I'm currently in the proces of buying a Glacier from the classifieds, but if there is any hiss with an iPhone I don't really think the Glacier is the right solution for me.


----------



## Poimandres

Update:
   I have been listening to the Glacier playing flacs through foobar on my desktop and I feel that the dac is definitely much better quality than the iphone 4s, or classic 7g to my ears.  It is hard to tell although I believe that I am getting a slight hiss when utilizing the dac it is almost not noticeable and seems to disappear after 2 clicks on the wheel.  I still get some mild rfi if my iphone is using data within 10 inches or so to the Glacier and the closer it gets the more noticeable it is.  The good thing is that the thud when turning the Glacier on and off while using the dac is not present.  It seems to only be present when using the in jack.


----------



## Sid-Fi

Can anyone share how the Glacier pairs with HD 650? A lot of amps seem to drive HD 650 to decent listening levels, but I am wondering if it actually has good synergy with the HD 650? In particular, does it tighten the bass, bring out the treble region, speed things up, etc.


----------



## Poimandres

Ok so there is a thud when you use the dac if your IEM's are plugged in while you connect the usb to the computer.  It doesnt give a thud when you turn the amp power on only when plugging in the usb.  I have let the amp burn in overnight and will try to spend some more time listening to it in the next couple of days.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





sid-fi said:


> Can anyone share how the Glacier pairs with HD 650? A lot of amps seem to drive HD 650 to decent listening levels, but I am wondering if it actually has good synergy with the HD 650? In particular, does it tighten the bass, bring out the treble region, speed things up, etc.


 
   
  I tried it with my 650s and found it worked really well. Very happy. I then tried them with the SPL auditor amp and of course it was better..but for a tiny amp like glacier it packs a hell
  of a whallop. im using it with er4s iems mostly. the SPL just brought more weight to the music and more presence.


----------



## pmillett

Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> Mine isn't burned in yet so I don't want to say anything other than it drives HE400 VERY well.  Personally, I only really believe in extended burn in when it comes to speakers that actually have a diaphragm, but I burn in everything before talking about it anyway just to be sure and so others don't have to ask me about it.  I do have a couple questions for other owners.  Do the internals of your Glaciers feel kind of loose inside the case?  Mine is a little.  Do you ever have to use the reset?  I've had to a couple times and am trying to isolate what causes it, ie plugging into wall, plugging power into computer, plugging into DAC, etc.  Just curious, although if the reset has to be used regularly I will be annoyed.


 
  There is some variation in the mechanics... but there can be up to ~0.3mm of a gap between the PCB and the end panels.  This may be what you are referring to.  Mechanical tolerances require that there be some space so that the PCB does not get stressed. 
   
  An ESD hit (static zap) is the most common event that I see that can cause or require a reset.  You should not have to reset the amp often - if you do, return it and we'll fix it.
   
  Pete


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> I received the Glacier today and I am very impressed with the build quality it truly is a masterpiece.  It is exceptionally well built and it is very slim as well, from the photos I thought that it was going to be larger in thickness and also in width.  Truth be told I believe that it is almost the exact same dimensions as an iPhone 4s (my phone is in an otterbox so it is slightly longer and wider and a lot thicker than the glacier.
> 
> After it finally finished charging I decided to give it a whirl by using my EACE lod and my 4s, the sound is exceptional right out of the box and with adequate burn in I am certain that it will only get better.  TTVJ and Pete have done a great job on this amp, the led's also change color depending on the volume setting it starts off all the way down with red and the color will slowly change into orange then into yellow then into green into blue and finally magenta at the 32 step.  It is really a nice little light show to see my 3 year old son noticed the led's almost instantly.
> 
> ...


 
  It's likely steel to allow it's thinness with enough strength but steel is meh for RF. Aluminium is much better. Of course, if you're serious, your phone will sound better in airplane mode anyway.


----------



## esuhgb

Hi, i am after a new amp and dac. My options are the leckerton uha6 mk2 and the dacport lx or the glacier for my amp and dac needs. Has anyone compared the dac of the glacier to the dacport? If there's not a big difference in performance the glacier will be the way to go. And how does the glacier pair with the original CLAS? Thanks.


----------



## Poimandres

I believe Mike from Headphonia did in his review. The link is about a page or so back.


----------



## basementdweller

Quote: 





pmillett said:


> There is some variation in the mechanics... but there can be up to ~0.3mm of a gap between the PCB and the end panels.  This may be what you are referring to.  Mechanical tolerances require that there be some space so that the PCB does not get stressed.
> 
> An ESD hit (static zap) is the most common event that I see that can cause or require a reset.  You should not have to reset the amp often - if you do, return it and we'll fix it.
> 
> Pete


 
   
  Thanks for the reply Pete.  Actually, wanted to let everyone know that I stopped having to use the reset as soon as I settled into normal use with the amp.  When I first get things I tend to use them often in short burst.  Basically, I would power the amp off and go back to use it very soon, sometimes less than a minute, later; this is when the reset became an issue.  Perhaps it wasn't fully powered down when I was trying to turn it on.  Now that I turn it on once or twice a day to just listen to music, usually several hours apart, I have not had to reset it even once.  I have also used it successfully with an iPhone, but probably experienced zero RFI issues due to a lack of incoming calls  No hiss at all with UM Miracles, at least as far as I can detect.  Really, this one is better than I thought it would be.  The Glacier also has a signature that is fairly different from most of my other amps.  Slightly forward and very fast.  I think someone else mentioned the amp's great emphasis with guitar work.  I don't know that I have ever heard a better presentation for strings.  This one is probably going to go on my personal list of items that I hold onto for a while along with the ALO Continental simply because both of them seem to have redefined what I thought was possible from a portable device.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Pulled the trigger on one of these today. Can't wait to see where it fits in with my Intruder, Leckerton UHA.6S-MKII, and HeadAmp Pico.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Pulled the trigger on one of these today. Can't wait to see where it fits in with my Intruder, Leckerton UHA.6S-MKII, and HeadAmp Pico.


 
   
   
  Hope you like it, Sound wise, as its really a "piece of ART".
  With all its shortcomings (only 1 or  2..) its still one of my favorite amps (and dacs).


----------



## esuhgb

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Hope you like it, Sound wise, as its really a "piece of ART".
> With all its shortcomings (only 1 or  2..) its still one of my favorite amps (and dacs).


 
  What are its shortcomings in your opinion?


----------



## Poimandres

Rfi. And the thud when powering on with iems.


----------



## Poimandres

I ordered the venture raft cable and also found this one http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg. 

Will using the wrong cable cause any issues with either the phone or the glacier? If so I just want to make sure I get the right cable the first time.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> Rfi. And the thud when powering on with iems.


 
 _Yep, spot on....that's all._  _The size, color , battery life, dac with PC, Dac with My Note2, volume, led color................etc...there are so many good things about this amp, that makes me want to own two!!!_  _Todd and Pete did their magic on it, and thank God we have them...Thank you Guys, you Rock
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_     _The Glacier Sq is so engaging, that you just want to keep on listing, and strangely my forgotten Sen. 598 shines with it, it brought it back  from its grave (the drawer)._


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> I ordered the venture raft cable and also found this one http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg.
> _Will using the wrong cable cause any issues with either the phone or the glacier?_ If so I just want to make sure I get the right cable the first time.


 
   
   
  No, just this 
   
   
    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I spent about an hour testing with the Venture raft micro to micro (as it did not work) and some DIYing and soldering, until it worked, so nothing was killed in this procedure.


----------



## esuhgb

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> Rfi. And the thud when powering on with iems.


 
  Oh okay, Rfi is not a problem since i use an ipod, as for the thud can always turn it on then connect the iems. Now i need the courage to buy the thing, cause being in the UK, it will cost around $650 after tax.


----------



## Poimandres

turokrocks said:


> No, just this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What changes were made?


----------



## Poimandres

It seems that link I posted earlier on the hack shop micro b cable is now sold out. Glad I ordered one this morning. I wonder if that cable will work.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> It seems that link I posted earlier on the hack shop micro b cable is now sold out. Glad I ordered one this morning. I wonder if that cable will work.


 
  Yes it does, red to the phone , black to the DAC.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> What changes were made?


 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/165#post_8923574
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/165#post_8924078
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/165#post_8924110
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/60#post_8810468
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/60#post_8810551
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/60#post_8812118
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/75#post_8812305


----------



## esuhgb

So i decided to man up and buy the glacier, hope its worth it.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Guys,
   
  Anyone here have tried the Glaciers with HE-400 or other orthos? At first glance, I really love the sleek model of the Glaciers and from reviews their SQ are top notch. But the problem is the price, since after tax this could reach $600 where I could just buy an HE-500 to complement my HE-400.....


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





absolutezero said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone here have tried the Glaciers with HE-400 or other orthos? At first glance, I really love the sleek model of the Glaciers and from reviews their SQ are top notch. But the problem is the price, since after tax this could reach $600 where I could just buy an HE-500 to complement my HE-400.....


 
   
  What source are you using? If your source isn't already pretty good not sure it is worth going to the HE500 without improving source first...
   
  Anyways, mine is still shipping to me, so I have no personal experience, but with the gain on this it should have no trouble driving most orthos that aren't the HE-6. The Headphonia review virtually raved about how good the Glacier was with the LCD-2. I should get my Glacier late this week/early next, if nobody else has posted before then I will let you know how it is with my HE-6 and LCD-2.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> What source are you using? If your source isn't already pretty good not sure it is worth going to the HE500 without improving source first...
> 
> Anyways, mine is still shipping to me, so I have no personal experience, but with the gain on this it should have no trouble driving most orthos that aren't the HE-6. The Headphonia review virtually raved about how good the Glacier was with the LCD-2. I should get my Glacier late this week/early next, if nobody else has posted before then I will let you know how it is with my HE-6 and LCD-2.


 
   
  I'll be alternating between using my laptop with poor internal DAC (currently connected to a Schiit Asgard) and my Sansa Clip Zip (my main reason is portability with the Glacier). So tempted to get this but due to lack of reviews I am still hesitating to pull the trigger.
   
  Hope you post your impressions soon. Still amazed that there are claims that these amp/DAC can drive the HD 800 and HE-6 to bearable levels though..


----------



## Girls Generation

Volume isn't everything. Even if my iPhone can drive my LCD-2 to my regular listening level, it still isn't the same as listening at the same volume with say a Mjolnir.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Yes, you must be referring to the statement that these amps can drive the HD 800 and HE-6 but HE-6 is notoriously popular for it's difficulty to drive. I agree that volume is not everything and sometimes amps can be overrated but I think to extract the full potential of a headphone, an amp is needed (HE-6 is one of the best example) and surely a great DAC also.


----------



## turokrocks

At high gain, the Glacier drives my HE-500 efficiently, almost 95% what I get from my  desktop, but the battery will suffer.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Impressions on the sound? I know HE-500 is different to HE-400 but I would like to hear how the Glacier affects the sound.


----------



## NZtechfreak

The LCD-2 isn't that hard to drive, fully expect the Glacier to drive them well. I do not believe it will be able to drive the HE-6. Naturally I'll post my impressions for both headphones when it arrives (and the HD800, which I have on loan at the moment).


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





absolutezero said:


> Impressions on the sound? I know HE-500 is different to HE-400 but I would like to hear how the Glacier affects the sound.


 
  I can only talk about the 500, it sounds really good (for me at least) driven from the Glacier.
  Everything is there , I am not missing anything , only If I look for it , when compared with the desktop, and I am sure I read some place that it sounded wonderful with the HE-400, maybe @ Headfonia review??
   
  I could not be happier, except that The Glacier just shines with my Sen. 598 and I find myself enjoying it better....don't know why??


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> The LCD-2 isn't that hard to drive, fully expect the Glacier to drive them well. I do not believe it will be able to drive the HE-6. Naturally I'll post my impressions for both headphones when it arrives (and the HD800, which I have on loan at the moment).


 
   
  I really hope that you enjoy it as much as I am, and will be waiting for those impressions, when do you expect to receive it?


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I can only talk about the 500, it sounds really good (for me at least) driven from the Glacier.
> Everything is there , I am not missing anything , only If I look for it , when compared with the desktop, and I am sure I read some place that it sounded wonderful with the HE-400, maybe @ Headfonia review??
> 
> I could not be happier, except that The Glacier just shines with my Sen. 598 and I find myself enjoying it better....don't know why??


 
   
  Probably as per headfonia review it injects PRaT for your Senn 598 to make it sound more fun?
   
  Maybe I'm missing it but the review does not use HE-400 as its test subject so I will still be on the lookout for Glacier-HE-400 pairing impressions.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





absolutezero said:


> Probably as per headfonia review it injects PRaT for your Senn 598 to make it sound more fun?
> 
> Maybe I'm missing it but the review does not use HE-400 as its test subject so I will still be on the lookout for Glacier-HE-400 pairing impressions.


 
   
  Yep, you might be right. Most often I find myself just wanting  to relax and cool down, and not in the mood to be analytical, just  enjoying music.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I really hope that you enjoy it as much as I am, and will be waiting for those impressions, when do you expect to receive it?


 
   
  *Fingers crossed* Friday (day after tomorrow here in New Zealand). 
   
  Really hoping to enjoy it, the Headphonia review sounds very promising, since a forward sound signature will suit my on-the-go listening patterns well. At present have the HeadAmp Pico, RSA Intruder, and Leckteron UHA-6S.MKII. Was using the Pico with my US S3 and just love its sound, the other two are truly excellent in their own right, but their sound signatures just don't gel for me quite as much as the Pico. High hopes that the Glacier might be the one to bring me the sound I need...


----------



## SurfWax

Just got mine! Was at home, signed for them.

 First day of listening to the RS1s and Glacier


----------



## AbsoluteZero

SurfWax, impressions on the Glacier?
   
  I know Grados signature is  "in your face" type of aggressiveness and Glacier adds more forwardness as per review so I am interested in your opinion...


----------



## Staal

Probably a silly question, but is it possible to bypass the DAC to use my desktop one with the amp of the glacier?


----------



## NZtechfreak

So, I got mine today 
   
  Had a brief listen to some of my go-to reference tracks, can easily say right now that this will suit my on-the-go listening extremely well. On-the-go I listen almost exclusively to rock and metal, and the PRaT and mids here excel in that area. Guitars "sound right" to my ear, which is super important both to those genres but also my own listening preferences as a guitarist myself. Drums also "sound right" to me, exhibiting the kind of punch and impact they should for the source material.
   
  Will be most interested to do some A/B between this and the HeadAmp Pico USB DAC/amp combo (particularly now that a fix to allow the Pico to work with my Note 2 is available), which has previously stood out as my favourite portable.
   
  Incidentally, that photo was taken by my other new toy, a Nokia 808 (my second actually, sold the first quickly, but regretted it since for those times when I need a very high quality camera-phone and to record concert audio since it has distortionless audio capture up to 145dB). Remarkable camera on that thing, the colour reproduction there is absolutely spot on, detail level is awesome, and there is just no noise to speak of - in fact my Panasonic FZ-100 shots are noisier than those from the 808 in most conditions. Not yet tested the Apex with the 808, but I expect it will work with it.


----------



## barbes

staal said:


> Probably a silly question, but is it possible to bypass the DAC to use my desktop one with the amp of the glacier?




Sure. Analog out from the DAC into analog in of the Glacier.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> So, I got mine today
> 
> Had a brief listen to some of my go-to reference tracks, can easily say right now that this will suit my on-the-go listening extremely well. On-the-go I listen almost exclusively to rock and metal, and the PRaT and mids here excel in that area. Guitars "sound right" to my ear, which is super important both to those genres but also my own listening preferences as a guitarist myself. Drums also "sound right" to me, exhibiting the kind of punch and impact they should for the source material.
> 
> ...


 






 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  I really like what I see, referring to the quality of the picture this phone can take!! the lighting,shadows, color reproductionm and where did the noise go (remembering this is a phone)? (I have 10bit NEC LCD, and it shows)...damn you headfi, where is the cheapest place to get this piece of love...unlocked.
   
  You mean DAC/amp with the 808?


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> &
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, USB audio work with the 808, confirmed with my Intruder and Leckteron, but not yet tried my Apex with it.
   
  Despite having a lot going for it, it is hard to recommend the phone because the OS is rather awful (I'm an old time Symbian user, so this isn't random hating, just unbiased fact). If you've been using a recent Android handset (from memory you are?) this is like the equivalent of going from something like present day Mac OS to Windows 3.1... Furthermore, there are very few apps available, and even fewer decent quality ones. For me it is a secondary device because I can afford to have one, and the camera really is pretty special. For the most part I got as a concert phone, the distortionless audio capture is wonderful for that use-case scenario (if you Google Nokia Pureview 808 concert video you'll find some stellar examples), and it means I don't risk damaging or losing my primary device. If you've got a suitable use-case scenario that requires a fairly high quality camera bundled with a phone however, and it is a secondary device, then its golden.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Yeah, USB audio work with the 808, confirmed with my Intruder and Leckteron, but not yet tried my Apex with it.
> 
> Despite having a lot going for it, it is hard to recommend the phone because the OS is rather awful (I'm an old time Symbian user, so this isn't random hating, just unbiased fact). If you've been using a recent Android handset (from memory you are?) this is like the equivalent of going from something like present day Mac OS to Windows 3.1... Furthermore, there are very few apps available, and even fewer decent quality ones. For me it is a secondary device because I can afford to have one, and the camera really is pretty special. For the most part I got as a concert phone, the distortionless audio capture is wonderful for that use-case scenario (if you Google Nokia Pureview 808 concert video you'll find some stellar examples), and it means I don't risk damaging or losing my primary device. If you've got a suitable use-case scenario that requires a fairly high quality camera bundled with a phone however, and it is a secondary device, then its golden.


 
   
  Yep, Got the Note2 and the 808 will be a secondary phone, if & I repeat If you confirmed that the Glacier works with it?
   
  Still waiting for your impressions, and please be harsh....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Yep, Got the Note2 and the 808 will be a secondary phone, if & I repeat If you confirmed that the Glacier works with it?
> 
> Still waiting for your impressions, and please be harsh....
> 
> ...


 
   
  Damn, the Apex doesn't work with the 808! Asks for too much power and throws up a "USB device using a lot of power" warning and disconnects. Sad panda.


----------



## barbes

nztechfreak said:


> Damn, the Apex doesn't work with the 808! Asks for too much power and throws up a "USB device using a lot of power" warning and disconnects. Sad panda.




That's with the Glacier set not to draw charge from the DAC USB input (press gain and reset buttons simultaneously to disable)?


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





barbes said:


> That's with the Glacier set not to draw charge from the DAC USB input (press gain and reset buttons simultaneously to disable)?


 
   
  Ah! Thanks for that, I missed the in the instructions since they started talking about iOS devices which I don't use. Still doesn't work with the 808 though, gives an error message the same as the Pico. Bummer.
   
  Good to know anyway, no draining my Note 2 battery when I'm using it


----------



## SurfWax

Sorry guys its going to be a while before I can put up my real impressions. Laptop died on me the day the Glacier arrived, only got a couple hours with them together. Its also the first time I was able to listen to my RS1s so I'm barely getting used to the sound. They sound great unamped out of my iPhone the last few days.

I got a couple hours more when I had my friends laptop with me using the Glacier. I can just say right now that they make the Grados sound more lively, everythings faster, theres better bass, its energetic. Love the way they sound with Neil Young and Norah Jones and Amy Winehouse. 

The Glacier with the RS1s dont sound too bright to me, the headphones are just much smoother than what I remember my 80is being


----------



## maguire

Anyone have any comments about this with the UM Miracle ? synergy......


----------



## JTZL2

anybody found a cable that connects the Apex Glacier to the iphone 5 or new ipod?


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





jtzl2 said:


> anybody found a cable that connects the Apex Glacier to the iphone 5 or new ipod?
 
  You can't, in the way I think you mean.  The new iPhones, etc. don't have an audio line-out any longer, so you can't use an LOD as on the earlier devices.  There's a Lightning dock with a built-in DAC that can be added that will provide audio, but that extra piece will be necessary.  Some devices, like the Algorhythm SOLO, will take direct digital from both old and new Apple devices, but the Glacier won't (it will work with the iPad and the Apple camera connection kit).


----------



## Sid-Fi

Has anyone read any additional reviews of the Glacier? Besides the Headfonia review and a couple of RMAF brief videos, I haven't found anything else. I'm going to pull the trigger on one of the new CLAS models and an amp within the next day or two, and would appreciate any insight.


----------



## Todd

HI All,
   
  The Glacier has a full 2 year warranty. We do all repairs on the units and support it fully. Also, you can defeat the usb draw from the Glacier - read the manual for how to do that and it will not draw any power through that usb port. The second port will then be used to charge the Glacier.
   
  Todd


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

todd i lost my manual  could i get a pdf of it?


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





sid-fi said:


> Has anyone read any additional reviews of the Glacier? Besides the Headfonia review and a couple of RMAF brief videos, I haven't found anything else. Also, I just noticed that TTVJ terms and conditions are "as is" with no warranty whatsover. Has anyone heard if TTVJ offers repair in the event of issues?
> 
> I'm going to pull the trigger on one of the new CLAS models and an amp within the next day or two, and would appreciate any insight.


 
  I don't know that there are a lot of reviews out yet.  I got myself one for Christmas and really like it a lot.  I haven't done a lot of detailed back-to-back comparisons but it's definitely in the same league as the best; I don't think that my Vozurge Pure, for example, is very noticeably better (and it's terrific).  The amp section is a clear improvement over the TTVJ Slim.  It's true that it's on the warmer and "fun" side of neutral.  Neutral is usually my preference but I'm really enjoying this.
   
  I have the original CLAS and they go very well together - the sound is great and the form factor fits.


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> todd i lost my manual  could i get a pdf of it?


 
  If you're looking to disable USB charging from the DAC input, press both the gain and the reset buttons at the same time.


----------



## Sid-Fi

Hi Todd,
   
  Thanks for clarifying. The two year warranty and support sound great. I just saw that I received an e-mail from you on this as well just now - thanks. I went back and deleted my comment since I don't want others to bump into any wrong impressions. 
   
  Quote:


todd said:


> HI All,
> 
> The Glacier has a full 2 year warranty. We do all repairs on the units and support it fully. Also, you can defeat the usb draw from the Glacier - read the manual for how to do that and it will not draw any power through that usb port. The second port will then be used to charge the Glacier.
> 
> Todd


----------



## turokrocks

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/15#post_8799316


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

thanks!!! would turning off the charging feature lessen emi through a usb cable from a macbook? as if its not charging its less
  an 'aerial' for emi/rmi? 
   
  bottom line. i wonder would it improve the 'blackground' of the amp?


----------



## Sid-Fi

I just put in my order on TTVJ for a Cypher Labs Algorithym Solo -db and Apex Glacier combo. It looks like it has already shipped. Can't wait to get it. Todd sure was very quick and thorough in answering all of my questions - great customer service.


----------



## Poimandres

Absolutely. Todd is a great guy and the customer service is top notch. Looking forward to your impressions on the Glacier. It sounds better than it looks and it looks spectacular.


----------



## SurfWax

Just got my new laptop today...will get some real time with the Glacier!


----------



## Staal

The DHL guy just came by with my Glacier that I picked up in the for sale-forums. It's much thinner than I had imagined! Haven't done much listening but my initial impression of the Glacier is very positive. Can't wait to spend some more time with it tonight.
   
  Can anyone enlighten me regarding the various colours from the LED - what do they mean?
   
  I had it charging first and it blinked in white. But when I plugged the USB cable into the "DAC" socket for some listening, it seemed to change colour depending on the volume yet it continued to flash in white. What's with the disco?


----------



## turokrocks

Each different color represents a volume step  : So the Glacier uses a microprocessor-controlled analog stepped attenuator. Each of the 32 steps changes the volume level by a precise 2dB, and the gain difference between channels is less than ±0.2dB - compare that to normal pots that at best provide ±3dB!  The current volume setting is indicated by the color of the front-panel LED. In addition, you can select 0dB, 10dB, or 20dB of maximum gain at the press of a button, to accommodate all sources and headphone sensitivities. 
   
  The DAC usb input draws power by default, to stop it:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/285#post_9049101


----------



## Staal

Thanks a bunch! Seems I'm gonna have to ask Todd to hook me up with a manual.


----------



## Mimouille

I have just tried the glacier with Todd's representant in Hong-Kong. Really nice design and build. However the print ink goes off too quickly, with barely a scratch. Anyways, I think with my iBasso DX100, or was not worth it. The amp is neat and sounds good, bu there is no real benefit over the IBasso amp IMO. I only had it a few minutes though...last thing, I think the changing LED colors are too much. Great product overall though.


----------



## Poimandres

An external amp provides no real benefit to the dx-100? I do not have a dx however from what I have read here on head Fi the leckerton and also the tralucent provide a benefit over the dx 100. In that respect I would say that the Glacier should provide quite a bit of benefit. 
How did you listen to the glacier through the dx 100? What type of files did you use and what headphones or iems?


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I have just tried the glacier with Todd's representant in Hong-Kong. Really nice design and build. However the print ink goes off too quickly, with barely a scratch. Anyways, I think with my iBasso DX100, or was not worth it. The amp is neat and sounds good, bu there is no real benefit over the IBasso amp IMO. I only had it a few minutes though...last thing, I think the changing LED colors are too much. Great product overall though.


 
  Earlier in this thread, I think it is, TTVJ said that they got a bad batch of housings with the ink problem and that they'll fix that.


----------



## Mimouille

poimandres said:


> An external amp provides no real benefit to the dx-100? I do not have a dx however from what I have read here on head Fi the leckerton and also the tralucent provide a benefit over the dx 100. In that respect I would say that the Glacier should provide quite a bit of benefit.
> How did you listen to the glacier through the dx 100? What type of files did you use and what headphones or iems?




It s funny how people want to tell you what you should hear. I tell you that is my perception. It is not à definite fact that an amp should improve the ibasso. In fact shizgeo did not argree. So please stick what YOU have tested. And tested on the glacier amp, not the dac, through the ibasso line out. Using 16 bit losless flac. It kind of gets on my nerve when people think they know better based only on what they have read.


----------



## Poimandres

And that is what I had stated, what I have read.  Everyone hears things differently however you should likely reread my post to insure that you interpret it correctly.  What is really unnerving is when someone comes into an appreciation thread and after listening to a device for an unknown period of time and attempts to what appears to derail the thread.  You did not even explain how you tested the amp what type of files that were played, the headphones or iems used or the time that you listened to the amp for.  So please think about what you are posting before you post it, especially in an appreciation thread; or at a minimum state how it was tested.


----------



## Mimouille

Then you can reread my post. I said this amp was well built, neat and sounded good. Just not feeling that it made a huge difference over the DX100 amp. But of course I could only test it for 30 mn. Earphones are my Shure SE530x6, remoulded with 6 drivers. Once again, I am sorry if you felt I was dissing the amp lightly, which I did not if you read my post. It is in my opinion at least as good as the DX100 internal amp, but not making à 9319 9972 différence...to my taste...to warrant 450 bucks. But surely it does with an iPod, with is more its intended purpose I think. Anyway, lets not make this more than it is, I clearly ended my post with "great Prodi t though". I have tried many amps with the DX100, and non of them made me want to upgrade, excpet maybe tube amps as they have à very diffèrent sound.


----------



## Mimouille

sorry double post


----------



## cooperpwc

Mimouille, who is Todd's representative in Hong Kong please?  I go there quite often and really want to try the Glacier.


----------



## Mimouille

Louis@cp1805.com

Shop address is: Room 1805,18/F, Ho King Commercial Centre, Mongkok, Kowloon, Hong Kong

Really nice guy. His shop is a 50 sq feet room, but he had CIEMs too.


----------



## cooperpwc

Thanks! It sounds like another great shop to visit in Hong Kong.


----------



## Mimouille

Once again don't expect a shop. Its more like l college dorm room with headphones around  the best I ve tried in HK is Jaben, but no glacier. Fitear 335 demo though!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Once again don't expect a shop. Its more like l college dorm room with headphones around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ah! Jaben is also where I spend most of my audio time in HK (although I bought my IE800 at AV2000). Aura is another good store. I always drop by Kingsound Audio and Mingo too.
   
  Most interesting that you mentioned the Private 335. I am not very interested in balanced armature IEMs anymore - too hard on my ears - but the 335, which I also listened to at Jaben, blew me away. It is like the 334 but with tight controlled bass. Truly impressive.


----------



## Thracian

So would you guys recommend this, RSA predator, ALO continental or pico slim? Paired with a Heir 8.A


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





thracian said:


> So would you guys recommend this, RSA predator, ALO continental or pico slim? Paired with a Heir 8.A


 
   
  Will you be using just the amp, or amp and DAC?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





thracian said:


> So would you guys recommend this, RSA predator, ALO continental or pico slim? Paired with a Heir 8.A


 

 I think you should play it safe and buy them all. This is supposed to be Head-Fi you don't leave anything to chance.


----------



## Mimouille

If you take look at reviews, they all have différent sound signatures. The Alo Continental has a V3 just out apparently improving over the V2. I am trying that because I think tubes can bring something to my DX100. Depends on your transport and DAC.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I think you should play it safe and buy them all. This is supposed to be Head-Fi you don't leave anything to chance.


 
  lol if it is any consolation, selling gear via this site has been a huge pleasure for me. so easy and flawless (sofar)


----------



## Sid-Fi

+1. I have found Head-Fi members with good feedback and few years of posting history to be among the most reliable people I have ever come across.
  Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> lol if it is any consolation, selling gear via this site has been a huge pleasure for me. so easy and flawless (sofar)


----------



## Poimandres

sid-fi said:


> +1. I have found Head-Fi members with good feedback and few years of posting history to be among the most reliable people I have ever come across.



+2. I have never bought anything but have sold numerous times and have never had an issue.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

i was tempted to buy some hd800s on headfi but my local dealer is now in club orpheus and you get 10 years parts and labour warranty on top senn cans!! amazing.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Just quick note that the Apex Glacier is working as a DAC/amp via USB audio on my HTC Butterfly, seems the number of Android manufacturers supporting USB audio is increasing...


----------



## esuhgb

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Just quick note that the Apex Glacier is working as a DAC/amp via USB audio on my HTC Butterfly, seems the number of Android manufacturers supporting USB audio is increasing...


 
  If you dont mind, how do the hd 25's pair with the glacier? Is there any hiss? I've got the amperiors, and my glacier has just cleared customs after a week, so should have it soon, hopefully. Thanks


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





esuhgb said:


> If you dont mind, how do the hd 25's pair with the glacier? Is there any hiss? I've got the amperiors, and my glacier has just cleared customs after a week, so should have it soon, hopefully. Thanks


 
   
  Sorry, my inventory has changed but for some reason it doesn't seem to propagate through to my signature - no longer have the HD25. They should be an excellent pairing with Glacier, should be no hiss.


----------



## esuhgb

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Sorry, my inventory has changed but for some reason it doesn't seem to propagate through to my signature - no longer have the HD25. They should be an excellent pairing with Glacier, should be no hiss.


 
  Oh okay, thanks for the reply.


----------



## LAmitchell

Hey esuhgb, I'm very curious to hear about your HD25 + Glacier.  I'll be standing by to read your thoughts on it. Thx!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

hey could we think about compiling a list of what DAPs/smart phones/tablets definitely work with glacier ..plus with what software tweak and/or lod? 
   
  thanks!


----------



## esuhgb

lamitchell said:


> Hey esuhgb, I'm very curious to hear about your HD25 + Glacier.  I'll be standing by to read your thoughts on it. Thx!




Hopefully i should get my glacier tomorrow. Decided to call my local depot to pay my customs fees. Got tired of waiting for the letter to come through. 

Sorry don't have the hd25 but do have the amperiors. Will leave impressions when i have spent some time with the glacier.


----------



## LAmitchell

oh even better as I have a pair of amperiors on the way!  
   
  I'm curious to find out if the GLACIER + AMPERIOR would mean BRIGHT + BRIGHT = too bright
   
  but man, that little Glacier is one sexy amp. And I like the way the input is in back and the output is in front.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Just quick note that the Apex Glacier is working as a DAC/amp via USB audio on my HTC Butterfly, seems the number of Android manufacturers supporting USB audio is increasing...


 
  Hi NZtechfreak,  I tried but could not get my Glacier to work with the HTC Butterfly.    Must you activate USB debugging or must it be rooted?   Appreciate your advice.   Thanks.


----------



## Poimandres

Did you disable the charging through the USB dac connection?


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> Did you disable the charging through the USB dac connection?


 
  I am sure i did as it works with my ipad mini.   I followed the instructions on the manual posted some posts back and it works with my iPads.   Do you need to go setting or it will just detect the DAC?


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





lamitchell said:


> oh even better as I have a pair of amperiors on the way!
> 
> I'm curious to find out if the GLACIER + AMPERIOR would mean BRIGHT + BRIGHT = too bright
> 
> but man, that little Glacier is one sexy amp. And I like the way the input is in back and the output is in front.


 
  im using the glacier with er4s. which are super up front. on good recordings, esp for classical this is amazing. yet i do hear clicks and clipping which Mastering engineers may have 
  missed due to using speakers. but with good material the glacier+er4s is incredibly transparent and a great listen.


----------



## esuhgb

Got my glacier yesterday, pretty pleased with it. Looks great, but seems to scracth quite easily. The light at the front is cool, but a bit too bright for my liking. The volume control is pretty neat too, and the gain is low enough for sensitive iems. There is little hiss with the ie80's, but the amperiors are fine .


----------



## SurfWax

Sorry I haven't posted anything real yet, I haven't used the Glacier and RS1 as much as I thought I was going to be, been busy back in school, but over the last couple days, I've been putting in more time and all I can say is that whether its the DAC or the amp or the combo of them together, the RS1s just don't have the same life without the Glacier.
   
  I cannot say which is providing the biggest gain because this is my very first DAC and amp. The RS1s do sound good unamped straight out of my iPhone 4, 2012 Macbook Air, and Sansa Fuze+ but definitely not as good as when plugged into the Glacier.
   
  I will post later about the bass, treble, soundstage, and instrument separation I've noticed (all improved).
   
  Overall resolution of songs: lots of lower quality music I have sounds horrible thanks to the Glacier's improved resolution and retrieval of details). I hear what the loudness problem of recordings even more now, the volume range available to listen comfortably with these tracks is tooooo small. Some music literally sounds compressed to me now. Like if you were squeezing it closer together with your hands. (Been hearing the bad mostly with <320 kbps) Good quality tracks sound great, details are more obvious. Computer/background noise more obvious when comparing to running unamped. 
   
  I do hear hiss but only when changing songs. I think its the RFI thats getting through, because it occasionally comes up during the beginning of a song and always goes away after a few seconds. Rarely will hiss begin and be heard during mid/end-song playback. My iPhone is rarely farther than 2-3 feet away from the Glacier.
   
  Same amount of hiss using both my Klipsch s4 IEMs and RS1s, at any volume.

 Like posted before, Grado RS1s + Apex Glacier = not too bright at all. Smooth to me.
   
  This thing is freaking rad. Awesome form and function. I'd definitely recommend it! I don't like using my RS1s without it now and because of its super thin and slim profile, I think I'm going to start bringing it to daily to school with me just to use with my Klipsch s4's.

 --- this was my 200th post!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Hi NZtechfreak,  I tried but could not get my Glacier to work with the HTC Butterfly.    Must you activate USB debugging or must it be rooted?   Appreciate your advice.   Thanks.


 
   
  I've not Rooted the Butterfly, pure stock. Didn't do anything, just plugged it in via a USB OTG cable (it MUST be an OTG cable) and that's it. I had already set the Glacier NOT to charge off a USB audio input, and USB Debugging was on by default on my Butterfly.
   
  Apart from possibly not using an OTG cable the only reason I can think of for it not to work on your Butterfly would be that your firmware is slightly older. There was a very recent firmware that added USB OTG support, mine shipped with it, but those being sold in Asia for the last several weeks may not have shipped on that firmware.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> I've not Rooted the Butterfly, pure stock. Didn't do anything, just plugged it in via a USB OTG cable (it MUST be an OTG cable) and that's it. I had already set the Glacier NOT to charge off a USB audio input, and USB Debugging was on by default on my Butterfly.
> 
> Apart from possibly not using an OTG cable the only reason I can think of for it not to work on your Butterfly would be that your firmware is slightly older. There was a very recent firmware that added USB OTG support, mine shipped with it, but those being sold in Asia for the last several weeks may not have shipped on that firmware.


 
  Thanks for the info.  I suspect my cable is not OTG capable and I have ordered one online.  Hope it will work this time.  Appreciate your input.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Thanks for the info.  I suspect my cable is not OTG capable and I have ordered one online.  Hope it will work this time.  Appreciate your input.


 
   
  You're welcome, hopefully that is the only issue and you can enjoy using your Apex with your phone soon


----------



## dryvadeum

Is the sound quality of the apex dac much better than the s3 wolfson dac?

Would i get better sound quality using the apex glacier with my s3 or just using a good amp like the alo continental with my s3? 

Does the apex have good synergy with denon d5000s?


----------



## DGriff0400

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Is the sound quality of the apex dac much better than the s3 wolfson dac?
> 
> Would i get better sound quality using the apex glacier with my s3 or just using a good amp like the alo continental with my s3?
> 
> Does the apex have good synergy with denon d5000s?


 
  im hoping so as well but i assume that anyhting full size will be better than a mobile offering.im interested in getting glacier for my gs3 i9300


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> im hoping so as well but i assume that anyhting full size will be better than a mobile offering.im interested in getting glacier for my gs3 i9300


 
  What are you doing wasting time being "interested". Go get it now....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  I am still surprised that I get this kind of clarity and fun  (with more than enough power) from such a small amp...it just works, even with my HE-500, I never feel that I am missing a lot...


----------



## fuzzy1969

Has anyone tried this amp with some super sensitive iems like the shure 535? There's conflicting reports on this thread someone on this thread mentioned hum and hiss Im a bit worried about the hum and would like a honest report as this amp/dacs on my list to consider. Thanks


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> Has anyone tried this amp with some super sensitive iems like the shure 535? There's conflicting reports on this thread someone on this thread mentioned hum and hiss Im a bit worried about the hum and would like a honest report as this amp/dacs on my list to consider. Thanks


 

 I tried it briefly (15mn) with Shure SE530x6 (Um reshells) and did not notice hiss.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Someone on this thread mentioned hum that got louder with the volume. Thanks for the hiss report.


----------



## fuzzy1969

I should really ask if anyone noticed any hum when paired with a samsung s3 as this is my plan.


----------



## dryvadeum

fuzzy1969 said:


> I should really ask if anyone noticed any hum when paired with a samsung s3 as this is my plan.




I'll have mine sometime this week so I"ll let you know if I notice it with my S3.


----------



## fuzzy1969

That'll be great, thanks.


----------



## Hahayyy

Hi there, sorry if this question sounds random or stupid, I've been reading a lot but I can't seem to grasp the concept of how the USB OTG function works along with the player and the external DAC.
   
  Basically I want to find out if the Samsung Galaxy player in any size can function with the Apex Glacier as an external DAC?
  If yes, how do I go about doing it, and if no, why doesn't it work?
   
  Sorry again, your help will be greatly appreciated!!!
  Thanks!
   
  Edit: Are there any alternative Media players with small form factor if the Galaxy player doesnt work with the Apex Glacier? Don't really want to resort to using a S3 as a music player:/


----------



## Sid-Fi

I have had the Apex Glacier and Solo-db bundle for a couple of weeks now. I can report that hiss is definitely not an issue for me with my Jerry Harvey JH5 custom in-ear monitors regardless of whether I'm using the solo-db as Dac or the Glacier's internal one. I'm also using the combo with my Sennheiser HD650s. Needless to say, there's no hiss there either. 

The gain switch and volume control are definitely as nice as advertised. There is a very large usable range of volume with very smooth and small increments so you can easily be right where you want volume-wise. I was surprised to notice that even on the second and third higher gain levels there is still hardly any hiss. I would say on second there isnt any clearly identifiable hiss. i cant remembered if there is some on the highest, but even then it would be nothing more than very subtle. ill have to double check on that. I keep the glacier on the middle gain setting since that has more ample power for my hd650 yet has no hiss issues with my JH5. It's super convenient that I can get away with that. 

I had an ALO continental v1 here a couple of weeks ago and the hiss was significant, although it sounded great aside from that in my opinion (stellar eith hd650). On the Glacier at times you can't there if there is indeed no hiss or if there might be a minuscule barely audible layer. I find myself thinking I might be able to detect some, but then unplugging my IEMs and noticing its background room noise. Overall, I can say that hiss or any kind of noise is a big show stopper for me, and I have been completely satisfied with it in this regard.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Thanks Sid-Fi, thats me pretty much sold me (just found out the RSA Predator and Intruder still draw power from the phone for the DAC section so those two are off the list) Im also using for it Customs and hd650's so your information has been very helpful. Ive had a chat with Todd from TTVJ and he has some micro (host) to micro (standard) cables coming in which he's going to test with the s3 and put up on his website sometime this week (hopefully).


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> Thanks Sid-Fi, thats me pretty much sold me (just found out the RSA Predator and Intruder still draw power from the phone for the DAC section so those two are off the list) Im also using for it Customs and hd650's so your information has been very helpful. Ive had a chat with Todd from TTVJ and h*e has some micro (host) to micro (standard) cables coming in which he's going to test with the s3 and put up on his website sometime this week (hopefully).*


 
  Thanks for sharing. Please keep us posted when available.


----------



## Kazenagi

fuzzy1969 said:


> Thanks Sid-Fi, thats me pretty much sold me (just found out the RSA Predator and Intruder still draw power from the phone for the DAC section so those two are off the list) Im also using for it Customs and hd650's so your information has been very helpful. Ive had a chat with Todd from TTVJ and he has some micro (host) to micro (standard) cables coming in which he's going to test with the s3 and put up on his website sometime this week (hopefully).




Can't wait to hear when that micro to micro otg cable is out, lugging around a micro usb cable and an OTG adapter is bulky..


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





kazenagi said:


> Can't wait to hear when that micro to micro otg cable is out, lugging around a micro usb cable and an OTG adapter is bulky..


 
  Just receive an email the cable is now available.. but i was hoping it would be a right angle out so it doesnt stick out .. samsung s3 and note 2 are already huge


----------



## Kazenagi

meiaen said:


> Just receive an email the cable is now available.. but i was hoping it would be a right angle out so it doesnt stick out .. samsung s3 and note 2 are already huge




If that's the case it seems my short cable to otg adapter would be more minimal. At least I can tuck the cable under the dac and both ends are right angles.


----------



## Todd

HI All,
   
  We do have a new Micro to micro usb cable from the CablePro. It is not right angle because there were none to be found that were reliable. Here is the link to the cable as well as a link to a 5 ft USB A cable to the micro for use with your computer to Glacier.
   

   

   
   

   
   
  One of the things I found that I needed to do in using the S3 with the Glacier was set the power to charge only from the charging port only and not the usb input port. You can set that by holding down the gain selector and pushing the reset button once at the same time. This stops the usb port from drawing power.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> That'll be great, thanks.


 
  I haven't noticed any hum on my CKS1000's. This amp actually sounds really good.


----------



## dryvadeum

Hey, how do I know if the Apex is charging from my S3?


----------



## Kazenagi

dryvadeum said:


> Hey, how do I know if the Apex is charging from my S3?




The LED on the lamp blinks white periodically when it's charging.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





kazenagi said:


> The LED on the lamp blinks white periodically when it's charging.


 
  Even when you're listening to music?


----------



## Kazenagi

dryvadeum said:


> Even when you're listening to music?




Yup if it's charging from your S3 it'll blink even when it's playing music. If it isn't blinking then you turned off the charging over the DAC port.


----------



## dryvadeum

kazenagi said:


> Yup if it's charging from your S3 it'll blink even when it's playing music. If it isn't blinking then you turned off the charging over the DAC port.




Cool. All good. this a big step up in quality from the Fiio E17.


----------



## zenpunk

It looks like the pricing on the website is wrong. The decimal point must have been misplaced. Surely that can't cost more then $12.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> It looks like the pricing on the website is wrong. The decimal point must have been misplaced. Surely that can't cost more then $12.


 
   
  Oh to be young and innocent again. I envy you.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Hi Todd, 
   
  Could we get an official compatibility list on your glacier page for a working range of digital in mobile setups? S3, Note, ... yet ive seen people getting ipods working now too.


----------



## LAmitchell

Quote: 





todd said:


> Wow. Now THAT is a nice portable system. I was so turned off for so long by THICK stacks of portable equipment, but the Glacier looks so thin in that pic. I've gotta start going in that direction.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> I haven't noticed any hum on my CKS1000's. This amp actually sounds really good.


 
  Thanks Ive got one on the way.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> Thanks Ive got one on the way.


 
  I don't think you'll be disappointed. It's got a very good forward yet somewhat warm sound to my ears. I was using my Fiio E17 through usb audio recorder pro before this and it is a big step up from that in terms of overall sound quality & detail.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Funnily enough Ive been using a E17 with usb recorder pro, clever app but I really like Neutron.


----------



## dryvadeum

fuzzy1969 said:


> Funnily enough Ive been using a E17 with usb recorder pro, clever app but I really like Neutron.




I really dont understand why the developed doesnt just make it an audio player as well. Theres a market for it.


----------



## fuzzy1969

I think he concentrates on making non supported dacs interwork with android, which is clever, I was kinda thinking that he should work with the Neutron dev or at least add mp3 support. There both nice developers and very helpful.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> I think he concentrates on making non supported dacs interwork with android, which is clever, I was kinda thinking that he should work with the Neutron dev or at least add mp3 support. There both nice developers and very helpful.


 
   
  He is in contact with the Neutron dev, who is actively interested in supporting USB audio via USB Audio Recorder Pro.


----------



## iamdacow

Alright guys anyone can tell me in detail how this amp pairs with the jh16 or the jh13, especially the treble and also how it compares to the RSA intruder thanks guys


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Alright guys anyone can tell me in detail how this amp pairs with the jh16 or the jh13, especially the treble and also how it compares to the RSA intruder thanks guys


 
  I will make it simple and say, with my JH16 everything is crystal clear and balanced. Bass is there, treble is moderate/tamed and the mids are wonderful...just pure fun.
  Details are there  and its a forward amp in general, but a fun one.


----------



## SonicBoom1008

Hey, I'm new to this whole audiophile thing. I'm currently using my Iphone 4s as my source with an EQ (like Equ or Accudio), to give my CIEM a little more "oomph" in the lower frequencies. But now I'm looking to get the CLAS db paired with the glaicer. Can I still use my  EQ software with this external DAC and amp?


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





sonicboom1008 said:


> Hey, I'm new to this whole audiophile thing. I'm currently using my Iphone 4s as my source with an EQ (like Equ or Accudio), to give my CIEM a little more "oomph" in the lower frequencies. But now I'm looking to get the CLAS db paired with the glaicer. Can I still use my  EQ software with this external DAC and amp?


 
  I can't see why not.


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I will make it simple and say, with my JH16 everything is crystal clear and balanced. Bass is there, treble is moderate/tamed and the mids are wonderful...just pure fun.
> Details are there  and its a forward amp in general, but a fun one.


 
  What about the soundstage, is it too forward? Cause the jh16 has been known to lack depth.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> What about the soundstage, is it too forward? Cause the jh16 has been known to lack depth.


 
   
  Depth?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> What about the soundstage, is it too forward? Cause the jh16 has been known to lack depth.


 
  May you elaborate.


----------



## dryvadeum

What actual Cirrus Logic chip is my Apex using?


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> May you elaborate.


 

 I do apologise for my post not being clear, what i meant was that as a past owner of the jh16, i felt that its soundstage depth was rather poor compared to other CIEMs and it had a pretty foward sound. To put it simply, how does the apex change the soundstage.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> I do apologise for my post not being clear, what i meant was that as a past owner of the jh16, i felt that its soundstage depth was rather poor compared to other CIEMs and it had a pretty foward sound. To put it simply, how does the apex change the soundstage.


 
  No problem...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Well, to be honest in general the Glacier's sound stage is "Spacious enough" , at least to me.
  The O2's sound-stage is more "3D", with some songs I prefer it, but with most of the songs the Glacier wins.
  It has this ability to give the vocals (women) this "moist" characteristic...hope this helps...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
   
  With all my headphones or IEMs , the one that sounded the best with the Glacier is the HD598....I just find myself enjoying it so much , as to be living the music...wish someone would try the combination, and prove me right/wrong.


----------



## cooperpwc

I think that I get the concept of depth. My favourite IEM right now is the IE800. It is bold and forward; it does not have the layering of the ES5. Layering is a sense of intricacy where not everything is on the same forward plane. What you gain in subtlety, you lose in "in your face" transparency. There is a trade-off; you cannot have it all in one headphone. Then again, I have never heard a high-end Stax set-up (just the in-ear version). Perhaps that can give you some of the two together.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I had some good time with the Glacier, just so busy with work, holidays...
> 
> I had only to reset+gain once to stop the amp from charging from the Dac usb, and the gain switch to bring it to 0, but never had to reset it.
> Please note that I never had the chance to connect it to my PC, just using it with my Note2, connected thru usb, giving me one of the best packages, as to the interface of the Note 2 and the SQ of the  Glacier.


 
  What usb cable are you using in this photo?


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> What usb cable are you using in this photo?


 
   
  That looks like the iBasso one, available from Toxic Cables. I'm ordering some from them.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> That looks like the iBasso one, available from Toxic Cables. I'm ordering some from them.


 
  The toxic cable is mini usb to micro usb not micro usb to micro usb?


----------



## dryvadeum

Does anyone else find that their Apex is slightly loose in its case? Like you can wiggle the headphone jack when it's plugged in and it wiggles the ports?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> What usb cable are you using in this photo?


 
  Its a modified Venturecraft cable:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/60#post_8810468
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/75#post_8812425
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/75#post_8812305


----------



## dryvadeum

turokrocks said:


> Its a modified Venturecraft cable:
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/60#post_8810468
> ...




Can someone modify one for me and ill pay you? I have the hakshop one which works but it sticks out too much and one of the ends is quite tight when inserting it into a device.


----------



## NZtechfreak

dryvadeum said:


> The toxic cable is mini usb to micro usb not micro usb to micro usb?


 

Ah yes, you are right there.


----------



## turokrocks

Bass is there, you can hear it clearly and it is tight, controlled and without overshadowing others.
  Not boomy or muffed but also not big, its punch is in the upper bass. the bass is energetic and fast, as I said it is a complete package of good things (not only one or two) made in the right quantities which makes me smile.


----------



## iamdacow

Alright guys, just pulled the trigger on it, now the wait begins


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Alright guys, just pulled the trigger on it, now the wait begins


 
  Congratz, I really hope you like it.


----------



## Bucket

Hi all,
   
  I'm currently waiting for a pair of Spiral Ears 5 Way to arrive, and was thinking of using my Note 2 with the Glacier & SE5.
  Can anyone suggest whether this would be a good idea or not suggestable?


----------



## iamdacow

Just got my glacier today and WOW first impressions are so far good but gonna wait for it to burn in. One thing that surprised me on this was its ability to make the jh13 churn out some serious sub bass, not alot in terms of quantity but very good in quality. PRaT is also good.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Just got my glacier today and WOW first impressions are so far good but gonna wait for it to burn in. One thing that surprised me on this was its ability to make the jh13 churn out some serious sub bass, not alot in terms of quantity but very good in quality. PRaT is also good.


 
  Congrats...wait and give it some time.
  Make sure to stop the usb dac from charging.
   
  It will make you smile, more often than you think, just keep the reviews/impressions coming, and with some pics...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## dryvadeum

Does anyone else only get about 8 hours out of the Apex Glacier from a full charge using it from my S3? It states in the manual you should get about 12-15 hours...


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Does anyone else only get about 8 hours out of the Apex Glacier from a full charge using it from my S3? It states in the manual you should get about 12-15 hours...


 
  That is strange, I get 10h, but I think they where talking about using the amp section only, can Todd comment?


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Does anyone else only get about 8 hours out of the Apex Glacier from a full charge using it from my S3? It states in the manual you should get about 12-15 hours...


 
  I think that's an amp-only run time. Using both amp and DAC with my iPad, I get less. Not sure exactly how much but more like 7.


----------



## iamdacow

Here's a pic of the set up, sorry for the mess and the bad quality .


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Here's a pic of the set up, sorry for the mess and the bad quality .


 
  Don't you love how clean it looks.


----------



## esuhgb

Nice rig you got there. Love the form factor of the glacier, fits perfectly with the CLAS.


----------



## iamdacow

Guys i am having a problem with the dac section of the glacier, everytime i plug it to the mac book air, it does not register, however after unplugging and replugging it, it will register as an audio device. However once i start to play my music, the first 5 seconds of the track play fine then after that the music distorts and then cuts. Help anyone? I am using the stock usb cable but i doubt thats the issue. Thanks


----------



## Sid-Fi

What IEM cable is that? It looks nice.




iamdacow said:


> Here's a pic of the set up, sorry for the mess and the bad quality .


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





sid-fi said:


> What IEM cable is that? It looks nice.


 

 Toxic cables, silver poison with a oyaide rhodium.


----------



## zachchen1996

iamdacow said:


> Toxic cables, silver poison with a oyaide rhodium.




What is the benefit if having the rhodium plug?


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> What is the benefit if having the rhodium plug?


 
   
  lasts longer than gold plating.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> lasts longer than gold plating.


 
  Nice to know, but are you still having trouble with yours, I wish I could help you...(I only eat Apples  ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Nice to know, but are you still having trouble with yours, I wish I could help you...(I only eat Apples  ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The answer would be yes and no. No because it will work, yes because i have to plug the glacier in and out multiple times before it works lol


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> The answer would be yes and no. No because it will work, yes because i have to plug the glacier in and out multiple times before it works lol


 
  With Windows 7 I never faced this , did try  changing the port?


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> With Windows 7 I never faced this , did try  changing the port?


 

 Yeah i did, same issue. Its like sometimes it works and sometimes it dont.


----------



## Dark Helmet

I just ordered mine and it should be here within a day or two.  Gonna pair it with my Galaxy Note 2.  I found Micro to Micro OTG cables at Hak Shop.  Anyone else by from those guys?  They are only $5.


----------



## midnightwalker

A really good combo I have to say


----------



## NZtechfreak

dark helmet said:


> I just ordered mine and it should be here within a day or two.  Gonna pair it with my Galaxy Note 2.  I found Micro to Micro OTG cables at Hak Shop.  Anyone else by from those guys?  They are only $5.




Several of us have, yes. The cable works fine.


----------



## TooPoor

Someone convince me that the Glacier is worth 5x more than my Fiio E12 and please, not interested in the typical anti-FiiO rhetoric. I'm torn because I have the Meridian Explorer as a (potential) portable DAC as well. The Glacier just seems to appeal to me, but I already have the E17 and E12... I'd use it with my Sig Pro's almost exclusively.


----------



## StyleElements

Quote: 





toopoor said:


> Someone convince me that the Glacier is worth 5x more than my Fiio E12 and please, not interested in the typical anti-FiiO rhetoric. I'm torn because I have the Meridian Explorer as a (potential) portable DAC as well. The Glacier just seems to appeal to me, but I already have the E17 and E12... I'd use it with my Sig Pro's almost exclusively.


 
   
  Well, I have a FiiO E11 (which I like), and when I make the jump to end-game stuff I have my heart set on the Glacier for its performance, as well as its undeniably attractive styling and form factor. For my particular needs, based on far too much reading about amps late into the night, it just mysteriously appeals to me more than other great amps like the Arrow 4G, ALO Rx MkII, UHA-6S MK2 and the Shadow.
   
  I can't really judge its 'worth' but I like my FiiO amp a lot, and I'm sure when I finally get one, I will love the Glacier as a logical step up from a basic amp to a cool amp/DAC. If you like it... Pull the trigger 
   
  Seriously, I think if you have the E17 and E12 already, and like them a lot, it might not be a stretch to hold off the Glacier and wait around for the next revelation (perhaps even slimmer, or even more powerful, I don't know)... Should you feel like an upgrade, the Glacier seems to be an awesome choice.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Reading one of the reviews of the apex the only other amp (no dac) with a similar form factor which puts out more power is the portaphile, the guy who designed the apex has only designed a few amps all highly regarded and one won an award so I should imagine its a good package.


----------



## burgunder

Quote: 





toopoor said:


> Someone convince me that the Glacier is worth 5x more than my Fiio E12 and please, not interested in the typical anti-FiiO rhetoric. I'm torn because I have the Meridian Explorer as a (potential) portable DAC as well. The Glacier just seems to appeal to me, but I already have the E17 and E12... I'd use it with my Sig Pro's almost exclusively.


 
   
  I'm standing in a dilemma of the same kind. I have the Ibasso D7 and want to upgrade. I tried the E17 in the weekend it might be slightly better than the D7 but they are very similar, and we had a hard time telling them from each other (we didn't do any ABx testing)
   
  So whats next O2 and Odac might be a possibility, but I'm not a big fan of the powercord on the front and with the Odac it's not even "transportable".
   
  Then there's the TTVJ Glacier and the ALO International and some others too, but how much of an upgrade are they in reality?
   
  A desktop solution will probably be more bang for the buck, but it will also be less convenient.


----------



## dryvadeum

burgunder said:


> I'm standing in a dilemma of the same kind. I have the Ibasso D7 and want to upgrade. I tried the E17 in the weekend it might be slightly better than the D7 but they are very similar, and we had a hard time telling them from each other (we didn't do any ABx testing)
> 
> So whats next O2 and Odac might be a possibility, but I'm not a big fan of the powercord on the front and with the Odac it's not even "transportable".
> 
> ...




The Apex Glacier a definitely a big step up from the Fiio E17. As good value as the E17 is it has nothing on the Apex. The Apex has such a big soundstage and great detailing. I love its forward and slightly warm sound.


----------



## burgunder

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> The Apex Glacier a definitely a big step up from the Fiio E17. As good value as the E17 is it has nothing on the Apex. The Apex has such a big soundstage and great detailing. I love its forward and slightly warm sound.


 
   
  OK thx a lot for your impression.


----------



## midnightwalker

Hmmm I tried so many Fiio Amps and there is no amp comes near the Glacier


----------



## burgunder

I get the picture


----------



## Sid-Fi

That's my setup as well. The Glacier is so thin it helps to compensate for the thick CLAS-db and make the stack more livable for actual "Portable" use. One thing that shocks me is how good the Glacier sounds without the CLAS-db. Clearly the db is better, bbut its remarkably good sounding straight with my iPhone and JH5. Have you found that to be the case as well? Another benefit of the glacier is using it at work as a computer DAC and amp. I always expected to buy a udac2 in addition in order to have a small form factor to fit that bill at work. It's a very versatile amp.



midnightwalker said:


> A really good combo I have to say


----------



## midnightwalker

I think you dont need the udac2 anymore Sid-Fi. The DAC section of Glacier is better than udac2 imo


----------



## esuhgb

hey midnightwalker, if you dont mind answering, how does the glacier compare to the arrow 4g? The 4g looks interesting. Thanks


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Several of us have, yes. The cable works fine.


 
  I also built my own, a shorty.  I should have my Glacier tomorrow so I can test it out.  The Hak Shop cables should arrive then as we'll (wish they were shorter).


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





esuhgb said:


> hey midnightwalker, if you dont mind answering, how does the glacier compare to the arrow 4g? The 4g looks interesting. Thanks


 
   
  The Glacier has wider soundstage compare to the HA4G, mid is more forward, bass is deeper and treble is more sparkle. In general, I see a better improvement when I am using the Glacier with my iems. However, the HA4G is cheaper than Glacier so it will depends on how much you are willing to spend on your portable rig to make decision.


----------



## esuhgb

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> The Glacier has wider soundstage compare to the HA4G, mid is more forward, bass is deeper and treble is more sparkle. In general, I see a better improvement when I am using the Glacier with my iems. However, the HA4G is cheaper than Glacier so it will depends on how much you are willing to spend on your portable rig to make decision.


 
  Thanks for the impressions, i already have the glacier, was just considering the 4g as a secondary amp for when am out and about.


----------



## patlee

Brutal with good equipment. Substituted the glacier with JH3 while charging DSP. Connected to iPod classic, CypherLabs Solo and mod JH16. Couldn't find left channel treble and overall sounded distorted. It does work ok with the Solo and hifiman R272’s, but can't drive HE400. Sorry I bought it.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Just got my glacier today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  It sounds great with my 5.5 Gen Ipod via LOD.  Excellent seperation but I wanted to run it with my Note 2 and I don't think the Note 2 sounds as good.  I'm hoping that the Devs get better USB audio and on board audio support for it.  The Ipod has a blacker background and sounds more intimate.  Looking forward to the sound when it breaks in.


----------



## daerron

Which player are you using with your Note 2? From the Note 2 thread it appears that some music players on Android can cause the sound to sound compressed unless some of their processing options are disabled. Keep me posted on your progress. I'm also looking at the Glacier to pair with my Note 2 and Westone 4s.


----------



## Dark Helmet

daerron said:


> Which player are you using with your Note 2? From the Note 2 thread it appears that some music players on Android can cause the sound to sound compressed unless some of their processing options are disabled. Keep me posted on your progress. I'm also looking at the Glacier to pair with my Note 2 and Westone 4s.




Well I played it a lot last night and though I would like the Note 2 to be a bit blacker in the back ground everything else about it sounds better as a combo than the ipod with LOD. The key is to put it in airplane mode to eliminate any interference. It did get better even after a few hours. I love it. The thing that gets lost in translation here is that everyone gets caught up in the whole DAC/Amp thing. The transport (preamp is very important too). When that portiin of the Note2 is improved upon, this will truly be a wicked setup.

I'm using Neutron. Ialso have Poweramp but I prefer Neutron.


----------



## barbes

Quote:  





> One thing that shocks me is how good the Glacier sounds without the CLAS-db. Clearly the db is better, bbut its remarkably good sounding straight with my iPhone and JH5. Have you found that to be the case as well?


 
   Yes. Just as you say, the more elaborate setup is better, but not by as much as one might think.  With the better amps - this one, the Vorzuge, AHA-120, ones of that caliber - and the better iDevice line-outs, the result is remarkably good.


----------



## Poimandres

patlee said:


> Brutal with good equipment. Substituted the glacier with JH3 while charging DSP. Connected to iPod classic, CypherLabs Solo and mod JH16. Couldn't find left channel treble and overall sounded distorted. It does work ok with the Solo and hifiman R272’s, but can't drive HE400. Sorry I bought it.


I am having a hard time following you. Please elaborate.


----------



## Sid-Fi

Cool. It's nice to know that you have the same impression. I am going to be getting a new iPod classic soon to replace my iPhone 3G as my main portable player. I wonder if the line out is worse on the classic since it hasn't been updated in years now. I know it won't matter with the CLAS-db, but the idevice and glacier is so sleek on the go I'm still interested in the distinction.
  Quote: 





barbes said:


> Yes. Just as you say, the more elaborate setup is better, but not by as much as one might think.  With the better amps - this one, the Vorzuge, AHA-120, ones of that caliber - and the better iDevice line-outs, the result is remarkably good.


----------



## fuzzy1969

I thought the he400's were easy to drive. One of the reviews of the apex paired with new cypherlabs dac does mention it is quieter than the apex's dac, Im not sure why they've done it but the line out on the cypherlabs dac is only 1.7v and not the true 2v line out.


----------



## DigitalFreak

fuzzy1969 said:


> I thought the he400's were easy to drive. One of the reviews of the apex paired with new cypherlabs dac does mention it is quieter than the apex's dac, Im not sure why they've done it but the line out on the cypherlabs dac is only 1.7v and not the true 2v line out.




People have been complaining about that so Cypher Labs will be upping the gain on future CLASs. They originally lowered the gain due to people with IEMs complaining about not getting enough headroom due to the CLAS having so much gain


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





sid-fi said:


> Cool. It's nice to know that you have the same impression. I am going to be getting a new iPod classic soon to replace my iPhone 3G as my main portable player. I wonder if the line out is worse on the classic since it hasn't been updated in years now. I know it won't matter with the CLAS-db, but the idevice and glacier is so sleek on the go I'm still interested in the distinction.


 
  I'm not sure about the 3G phone, but the the Classic doesn't sound as good as my 4S phone or my Touch 4G.  It's not bad, but I'm happy with the Touch/Glacier, and I'm not with the the Classic/Glacier.


----------



## Sid-Fi

Thanks for sharing. That's what I was worried about. Bummer. 



barbes said:


> I'm not sure about the 3G phone, but the the Classic doesn't sound as good as my 4S phone or my Touch 4G.  It's not bad, but I'm happy with the Touch/Glacier, and I'm not with the the Classic/Glacier.


----------



## dryvadeum

Does anyone know what actual Cirrus Logic DAC chip the Apex uses?


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> Just got my glacier today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Why don't you just buy the OTG cable to you both DAC/AMP sections of the Glacier? It sounds even better than pairing with your Ipod


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Hi, 
   
  I love my glacier/ety er4s combo for classical out of my macbook, but I felt Ak100 player's neutrality made listening unengaging. 
   
  the ak100 glacier momentum headphones was quite good though. more bass etc. As the ak100 player is a great mobile option
  could someone with er4s, glacier and ak100 experience give an opinion on whether the have a 2nd lusher amp or lusher iems. 
   
 I tried er4s with the furutech portable amp and found the bass pretty good with them. But the new cardas iems coming in april look great though. 
Steve guttenberg raved about them calling them really musical and 'lush'


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> Why don't you just buy the OTG cable to you both DAC/AMP sections of the Glacier? It sounds even better than pairing with your Ipod


 
  I currently have a micro to micro OTG that I built.  I think that the player I'm using could be the issue as well.  I'm tryng to decide which Iike better Poweramp or Neutron.   I like the Note 2 to Glacier via OTG.  I'm just being a bit impatient on the burn in of the glacier and finding the best player to pair it with.


----------



## TooPoor

So I got my Meridian Explorer in today and I plan on using it with the Apex Glacier (Still waiting for it). Anybody have any experience with this setup? They will power my Sig Pro's. From what I've read, this will be quite a portable setup (for work, planes, trains, not walking around).


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





toopoor said:


> So I got my Meridian Explorer in today and I plan on using it with the Apex Glacier (Still waiting for it). Anybody have any experience with this setup? They will power my Sig Pro's. From what I've read, this will be quite a portable setup (for work, planes, trains, not walking around).


 
   
  Wow, if that setup lives up to the reputations of the gear composing it, you'll have a helluva setup, my friend!! Let me know if you're ever in the market to get mugged


----------



## TooPoor

Seriously, right? I'm quite nervous about transporting all of it to be honest. I will be doing SoCal to Boston (for a few days) then Boston to London for a few weeks. I wanted something that would be easy on planes/trains. Not for walking around. I'm also considering bringing back my LCD2.2's because my friends back east want to see them. IF the Glacier can run them sufficiently then I will, but they're quite power hungry. My Lyr powers them very well, but they can take more


----------



## rckyosho

Quote: 





toopoor said:


> Seriously, right? I'm quite nervous about transporting all of it to be honest. I will be doing SoCal to Boston (for a few days) then
> Boston to London for a few weeks. I wanted something that would be easy on planes/trains. Not for walking around. I'm also considering bringing back my LCD2.2's because my friends back east want to see them. IF the Glacier can run them sufficiently then I will, but they're quite power hungry. My Lyr powers them very well, but they can take more


 
  I think buying insurance for all the gears your lugging around will definitely give you a piece of mind.
   
  Anyway another Glacier owner here. Bought it really for the built quality / ruggedness and ultra portability cause I like rugged gears as I usually mistreat them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Using it with the S3 as source and the M-100 headphones(another rugged gear) almost everywhere I go and that includes me biking on my MTB every weekend.
   

  Not really happy with the frist usb cable that I did in terms of mishandling it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so did a right angle one below.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





rckyosho said:


> I think buying insurance for all the gears your lugging around will definitely give you a piece of mind.
> 
> Anyway another Glacier owner here. Bought it really for the built quality / ruggedness and ultra portability cause I like rugged gears as I usually mistreat them
> 
> ...


 
  Where did you get that right angled usb cord from?


----------



## rckyosho

dryvadeum said:


> Where did you get that right angled usb cord from?



Its a right angle otg cable gotten from good old ebay as are the other parts that make up the cable. What I did was to just cut out the female part of the otg cable and solder plus sleeve-up/heatshrink a right angle usb connector to cut down on some of the soldering work cause its really a pain in the butt to solder the tiny wires and the itsy-bitsy usb connector.


----------



## dryvadeum

rckyosho said:


> Its a right angle otg cable gotten from good old ebay as are the other parts that make up the cable. What I did was to just cut out the female part of the otg cable and solder plus sleeve-up/heatshrink a right angle usb connector to cut down on some of the soldering work cause its really a pain in the butt to solder the tiny wires and the itsy-bitsy usb connector.




You did a good job of it. I dont suppose you have another one like that you would sell?


----------



## fuzzy1969

After a extra week delay due to parcelfarce it finally turned up and I have to admit Im a bit shocked how such a small amp can drive the hd650's to such volumes (10 db gain).


----------



## turokrocks




----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  Wow!! Bye bye VentureCraft cable and hello DHC hello Toxic?? Any improvement in SQ?
   
  P.S. not expecting responses from non-believers of quality digital cables.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Wow!! Bye bye VentureCraft cable and hello DHC hello Toxic?? Any improvement in SQ?
> 
> P.S. not expecting responses from non-believers of quality digital cables.


 
  Wait...how did you know its Toxic??? 
   
  Still testing ....


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Wait...how did you know its Toxic???
> 
> Still testing ....


 
   
  Just like "Have Gun Will Travel"..."Have Eyes, Will Look" . I saw you post the same pix on the Toxic Cables thread.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Just like "Have Gun Will Travel"..."Have Eyes, Will Look" . I saw you post the same pix on the Toxic Cables thread.


 





...yep caught me there.
   
  To be honest I am having  the worst of luck with my Asus Xonar one Muses (Please See the thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/542563/asus-essence-one-headphone-amp-dac-cebit-2011/1695#post_9208337 ).
   
  2 units are rotten for me!!
   
  One missing the gain switch that no one noticed to be missing!
   
  Now I got a replacement with the headphone knob scratching badly!!!!
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/542563/asus-essence-one-headphone-amp-dac-cebit-2011/1695#post_9208145
   
  I am really frustrated right now, and will see If I have the will to test the new cable.


----------



## fuzzy1969

I went a bit mad and got that expensive cable from TTJV. edit It also plug and plays 24/96 with linux mint 10 (ubuntu based) with VLC fine.


----------



## DGriff0400

player pro actually sounds better to my ears than neutron.the sound stage seems nicer neutron seems louder and warmer


----------



## fuzzy1969

I will try player pro, is that the one that has a extra DSP pack?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> I will try player pro, is that the one that has a extra DSP pack?


 
  Yep...


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> player pro actually sounds better to my ears than neutron.the sound stage seems nicer neutron seems louder and warmer


 
  I tried the free version but it wont play ALAC files, Bummer.  I did have some FLAC files to play through it and they sounded good but it was hard to tell as they are not my reference songs to test out my audio equipment with.
   
  On a side note I just got the HD25-1 II to try out.  Wow I really dig them!  When listening to Overture 1928 By Dream Theater the nuances of the drums sound unbelievably better than my DT 770's.  I love the soundstage but I wish the bass was a bit faster.  This is with stock cableing.  I plan on building better quality cables soon to see if I can improve upon that.
   
  Anyone flip the the cans on the HD25-1 so as to avoid running the cables along the headband and have it be more like the HD 650?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> I tried the free version but it wont play ALAC files, Bummer.  I did have some FLAC files to play through it and they sounded good but it was hard to tell as they are not my reference songs to test out my audio equipment with.
> 
> On a side note I just got the HD25-1 II to try out.  Wow I really dig them!  When listening to Overture 1928 By Dream Theater the nuances of the drums sound unbelievably better than my DT 770's.  I love the soundstage but I wish the bass was a bit faster.  This is with stock cableing.  I plan on building better quality cables soon to see if I can improve upon that.
> 
> Anyone flip the the cans on the HD25-1 so as to avoid running the cables along the headband and have it be more like the HD 650?


 

 Hi HD25 Adidas owner on this end. I liked my HD25's when they were stocl but when I let a friend of mine mod them I liked them a lot better. He took away the mid bass hump and made the it sound a little cleaner in the bass. I'm guessing that's what you're talking about. If you want to improve on those cans I say look into finding someone who will mod them and save some cash on cables. If it doesn't work you paid out a small sum and you can probably reverse the mod and then get the cables.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hi HD25 Adidas owner on this end. I liked my HD25's when they were stocl but when I let a friend of mine mod them I liked them a lot better. He took away the mid bass hump and made the it sound a little cleaner in the bass. I'm guessing that's what you're talking about. If you want to improve on those cans I say look into finding someone who will mod them and save some cash on cables. If it doesn't work you paid out a small sum and you can probably reverse the mod and then get the cables.


 
  Won't cost too much to build my own cables.  Probably about $25-$30.
   
  By the way does anyone notice any finish issues with their glaciers besides the early batch having the lettering coming off?
   
  Mine came with a couple of marks albeit very minimal like a slightly dinged edge (Barely noticeable).  Also a couple of corners weren't cut properly, and part of the V in volume looks bad.  TTVJ said that they would replace it and I'll take them up on it, but I'm a bit trepidacious about it.  Especially since it cost $495.  I'm very careful with mine and baby it.  Just waiting for them to get more in stock.  
   
  Also considering the JDS C5 and the ODAC.


----------



## fuzzy1969

How long have you had it? mine only turned up a couple of days ago. edit Just had a closer look the silk screening on mine looks darker than the pictures of the one reviewed on page one but that might because of a flash being used but the headphone/line-out sockets are light blue not black.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Mine had a small ding on one of the edges which I was able to finess out, part of the V in volume seems a bit sketchy the bevel on a couple of the corners are not consistent with the other corners and a couple of small scratches on the housing.  I know I'm being picky but at $495 I expect more.  In the end It's all about the sound, but why try and make something look good and fall short.  I'm sure this wouldn't be a problem to most, and it's not like I wen't looking for it I just noticed them at different times.


----------



## dryvadeum

dark helmet said:


> Mine had a small ding on one of the edges which I was able to finess out, part of the V in volume seems a bit sketchy the bevel on a couple of the corners are not consistent with the other corners and a couple of small scratches on the housing.  I know I'm being picky but at $495 I expect more.  In the end It's all about the sound, but why try and make something look good and fall short.  I'm sure this wouldn't be a problem to most, and it's not like I wen't looking for it I just noticed them at different times.




I don't think you're being unreasonable. My Apex feels as though the internals are loose. When I press the volume button to power it on or insert the usb the internals body feels loose and you can wiggle it around. For $495 I expected more.


----------



## asak

Happy with mine. Had a chance to take the logic board out and look at the design. It's really nice. Power section is spec'ed to put out much more than the amp will ever take. digital attenuator and how the light integrates. Switchable USB draw. A ton of engineering work was put into this. Sounds really good too. One of the better engineered products for $500 for sure. One of the best well thought out, full featured portable amps. Fit and finish is good too, little things here and there, but expected. Every other portable amp I've had, has had problems with fit and finish, ALO, JDS, etc. But never intrusive to the experience.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> I don't think you're being unreasonable. My Apex feels as though the internals are loose. When I press the volume button to power it on or insert the usb the internals body feels loose and you can wiggle it around. For $495 I expected more.


 
  Mine does the same thing.  I'm think about buying a C&C BH and just going from my Ipod video LOD to it.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Thanks for the the Input asak.  I'll see how the replacement goes and then decide from there.  Everyones expectations are different.


----------



## dryvadeum

dark helmet said:


> Mine does the same thing.  I'm think about buying a C&C BH and just going from my Ipod video LOD to it.




I recently got a C &C BH and it very different in sound signature to the Apex. It's much colder and more analytical with a higher perceived sense of detail. I also got a Stoner Acoustics UD100 and I think that DAC paired with the Apex as an amp is better than the Apex alone.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Ive given the silk screening a few good rubs with my thumb but none has come off yet, my internal are slightly loose but I think there supposed to a be of a gap around the pcb for air flow for cooling, Im happy with it, I hope the silk screening doesn't come it wont bother me if it does but will bother me if I come to sell it and being in the UK the postage charge to America are somewhat expensive.


----------



## rckyosho

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> You did a good job of it. I dont suppose you have another one like that you would sell?


 
  Sorry for the late reply but been busy with stuff and my other toys and again sorry don't have a spare and not intending to make another as it's just takes too much time to make one.
   
    
   
  Quote:


dryvadeum said:


> I don't think you're being unreasonable. My Apex feels as though the internals are loose. When I press the volume button to power it on or insert the usb the internals body feels loose and you can wiggle it around. For $495 I expected more.


 
   
  Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> Mine does the same thing.  I'm think about buying a C&C BH and just going from my Ipod video LOD to it.


 
  Yeah I know, you'd expect better for the cost.....anyway what I did was to put a thin piece of plastic cut out to the same size as the board and it's much better now. Removing the front and back plate is easy and they already have a thin piece of rubberize plastic at the bottom but don't know why they didn't use it at the top part.


----------



## Dark Helmet

dryvadeum said:


> I recently got a C &C BH and it very different in sound signature to the Apex. It's much colder and more analytical with a higher perceived sense of detail. I also got a Stoner Acoustics UD100 and I think that DAC paired with the Apex as an amp is better than the Apex alone.




Thanks for the review dryvadeum. I like analytical as long as it's not harsh. I would be using it wit a 5.5 gen ipod and possibly pairing it with an odac or HRT Headstreamer Mobile. 

I had the HRT Headstreamer Mobile and to be honest I don't feel the Apex is better. It can get louder than the HRT, but then I get hiss. I'm still open as to what direction I'll go in. Lots of great gear out there, just have to find it.


----------



## dryvadeum

dark helmet said:


> Thanks for the review dryvadeum. I like analytical as long as it's not harsh. I would be using it wit a 5.5 gen ipod and possibly pairing it with an odac or HRT Headstreamer Mobile.
> 
> I had the HRT Headstreamer Mobile and to be honest I don't feel the Apex is better. It can get louder than the HRT, but then I get hiss. I'm still open as to what direction I'll go in. Lots of great gear out there, just have to find it.




You'll probably like the C&C BH as it's not harsh but very detailed. The SF switch on it is really unique and useful.


----------



## dryvadeum

dark helmet said:


> Thanks for the review dryvadeum. I like analytical as long as it's not harsh. I would be using it wit a 5.5 gen ipod and possibly pairing it with an odac or HRT Headstreamer Mobile.
> 
> I had the HRT Headstreamer Mobile and to be honest I don't feel the Apex is better. It can get louder than the HRT, but then I get hiss. I'm still open as to what direction I'll go in. Lots of great gear out there, just have to find it.




You'll probably like the C&C BH as it's not harsh but very detailed. The SF switch on it is really unique and useful.


----------



## dryvadeum

dark helmet said:


> Thanks for the review dryvadeum. I like analytical as long as it's not harsh. I would be using it wit a 5.5 gen ipod and possibly pairing it with an odac or HRT Headstreamer Mobile.
> 
> I had the HRT Headstreamer Mobile and to be honest I don't feel the Apex is better. It can get louder than the HRT, but then I get hiss. I'm still open as to what direction I'll go in. Lots of great gear out there, just have to find it.




You'll probably like the C&C BH as it's not harsh but very detailed. The SF switch on it is really unique and useful.


----------



## Kunlun

a post so nice he made it thrice


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Audirvana just upgraded its integer mode...synergy with glacier is even better now! esp with upsampling to 96khz. 
  I always have loved the glacier for its clarity and upfront sound. works a wonder with piano and strings. Check out
  Moon Ate the Dark for a great example of what i mean.


----------



## iamdacow

Apex Glacier + westone ES5 + Celine Dion= Oh my lordy lord


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Apex Glacier + westone ES5 + Celine Dion= Oh my lordy lord


 
  What you mean....


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> What you mean....


 

 Haha yes but not that hardcore lol i only listen to some of her songs


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I saw the v-moda interview on headfi tv today. I heard Val say android supports usb OTG now. Does that mean glacier can work with players
  such as Archos now?


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> I saw the v-moda interview on headfi tv today. I heard Val say android supports usb OTG now. Does that mean glacier can work with players
> such as Archos now?


 
  If it didn't work before, I don't think it will work now. Generally, it's up to the manufacturers to include the ability to interface w/ USB devices, even if it's already available in the OS. If I understand correctly, Android has built in support for USB peripherals starting with Jelly Bean, but the manufacturers (except Samsung and a smattering of others) aren't enabling it. 
   
  With that said, there are a few guys (DanBa in particular) who have been all over this issue, and there's a regularly-updated compatibility list for Android devices that work with USB DACs in particular in the 'Android and USB DAC' thread (last update here). Looks like the Archos G9 has the capability already. 
   
  Hope this helps!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

thanks!!!


----------



## Theogenes

Anytime man


----------



## andyph666

How are you guys connecting the DAC to an iphone 4s (6.1.2) or ipod classic and ipad mini without the CLAS? How do you connect it with the mini if it has a lightning port? Can I just connect the DAC to the iphone 4s by getting the apple camera connection kit and installing the cameraconnector package on cydia with a jailbroken iphone? Thanks.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Some guys have done it via a jailbreak, a special app, and a CCK. That is very hit or miss. Otherwise you need a LOD.


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





andyph666 said:


> How are you guys connecting the DAC to an iphone 4s (6.1.2) or ipod classic and ipad mini without the CLAS? How do you connect it with the mini if it has a lightning port? *Can I just connect the DAC to the iphone 4s by getting the apple camera connection kit and installing the cameraconnector package on cydia with a jailbroken iphone?* Thanks.


 
   
  No, it doesn't work. I tested it already.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Is the best bet for a digital out DAP the samsung s3? FLAC and SD card support is essential. Thanks!


----------



## fuzzy1969

Works with the s3 fine, I think it was designed for the s3 as you can set the DAC to use the internal battery on the apex glacier.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Im not really a phone user so getting a phone is a bit odd for me as an audiophile setup. What cable setup do you use?


----------



## fuzzy1969

I got the expensive one that TTVJ sell as a optional extra for the apex glacier. It a micro (OTG) to micro usb cable. edit As your in the UK it might be worth contacting Toxic cables for a similar cable.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

would galaxy s2 work ok?


----------



## andyph666@gmail.com

Hmm. I swear I read someone got it working with the iphone 4s and also the ipad mini. Weird.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> would galaxy s2 work ok?


 
  I think theres a problem with getting a USB DAC to work with the S1,S2 and Note 1. edit There are some other phones which support the USB DAC standard, DanBa is keeping a up to date log of phones and dacs over on the 'Android phones and USB DACs' thread.


----------



## midnightwalker

daniel_hokkaido said:


> would galaxy s2 work ok?



Nah. Neither S2 nor Note 1 supports USB DAC. It only work with S3 and Note 2 in SS line up.



andyph666@gmail.com said:


> Hmm. I swear I read someone got it working with the iphone 4s and also the ipad mini. Weird.




Ipad works in my case but not iphone 4s. Even when I disabled charge function through Dac port.


----------



## andyph666

Which ipad do you have?


----------



## midnightwalker

Ipad 2/3


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> Nah. Neither S2 nor Note 1 supports USB DAC. It only work with S3 and Note 2 in SS line up.
> Ipad works in my case but not iphone 4s. Even when I disabled charge function through Dac port.


 
   
  Hey! Have you compared the full size s3 and the mini? I wonder if the lower ram and processing power of the mini would affect the quality of digital output. I intend on running flac. 
   
  Open Q: Are people generally happy to buy the S3 primarily as a DAP for glacier first, and phone second...or was it just a happy coincidence you had an S3 before buying glacier ?


----------



## fuzzy1969

I bought the s3 for a number of reasons, GPS when hiking/wlaking/biking (the S1 and S2 GPS is a bit naff) and a DAP (best to use it in airplane mode anyway, stops interference from the mobile network) but Ive also got a practical devices xm6 and PCStep which work with the S3 as well.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

how does the s3 compare to other portable dedicated sources you have used?


----------



## fuzzy1969

Before I had a cowon j3, which I used for 2 years, but after amping the headphone out of the S3 with the objective 2 into some frogbeats c5 customs I realised the soundstage was quite narrow with the J3 and the bass a bit rolled off. edit I needed some more oomph for the hd650's as well.


----------



## midnightwalker

@daniel: I tested on s3, note 2, ipad 2 and ipad 3. Both the Samsung devices belong to my friend so I dont have much time to do A/B testing. I just want to confirm the Dac section works on these devices above. I am using the 4S btw. I waiting for the HTC One and if it supports usb dac, may be i will switch to HTC.


----------



## andyph666

I read the HTCs have bad OTG support but I do not know anything about this. Please let us know what happens. If I get the Samsung Galaxy S3 does that mean I have to use the USB Audio Recorder Pro app to listen to music via the DAC? Or can I use any application for android? Anyone tried the Samsung Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## fuzzy1969

The s3 doesn't need USB recorder pro for all DAC's I have 3 that work using neutron and power amp, some DAC are a bit buggy though, I believe the nexus 4 has DAC support as well, the best place to find out about DAC that work with android devices is the android phones and USB DAC thread. The older Samsung nexus being based on the s2 has problems with DAC support I believe.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Great. So the S3 is pretty much plug and play with glacier. seems like a good option. 
   
  Gona try and get one second hand.


----------



## Theogenes

One thing to be aware of with using the Apex as a USB DAC with a mobile device is that it requires a micro USB connection, not mini. This is important because of the few smaller OTG cables I've seen thus far, almost all are mini-to-micro, not micro-to-micro, so you'ill need a mini-to-micro adapter for such a cable to work. Not a big deal, but something to keep in mind.

Hopefully this makes things clearer and not worse :s


----------



## chubbyroaster

I have a HTC One (Android Jellybean 4.1), been using it with Glacier and the OTG cable (micro usb OTG adapted cable -> factory USB2.0 to micro USB cable -> Glacier), works fine.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I asked Frank from Toxic cables if he can make the OTG micro to micro cables for use with S3 ... he said he could and would do it with silver for 70 quid. 
   
  Pretty tempting!


----------



## dryvadeum

daniel_hokkaido said:


> I asked Frank from Toxic cables if he can make the OTG micro to micro cables for use with S3 ... he said he could and would do it with silver for 70 quid.
> 
> Pretty tempting!




I've got an Apex Glacier for sale in the amp section if you're interested.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

already got one  thanks


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





chubbyroaster said:


> I have a HTC One (Android Jellybean 4.1), been using it with Glacier and the OTG cable (micro usb OTG adapted cable -> factory USB2.0 to micro USB cable -> Glacier), works fine.


 
   
  You have the HTC One already (or One X)? I am waiting for that and still wondering if the HTC One supports USB DACs like Glacier or not. Thank you very much for the confirmation.


----------



## andyph666@gmail.com

Do you guys think it is worth upgrading to a Galaxy S3 if I just got the Apex Glacier for my iphone 4s and rockboxed ipod classic? Is the apex DAC much better than the 4s Dac? Would be nice to find a used s3 32 gb and add 64 gb for 96 gb of music. I already think the sound is pretty good from the 4s straight to the JH16s.


----------



## midnightwalker

It depends on how frequently you use your mobile phone to listen to music.


----------



## chubbyroaster

It's HTC One X, not the new HTC One which is about to sell. Sorry for the confuse.


----------



## Mimouille

Hello guys, just to be clear, the only compatible players to use the Glacier as Dac are S3, HTC One X, and some ipads ?


----------



## midnightwalker

mimouille said:


> Hello guys, just to be clear, the only compatible players to use the Glacier as Dac are S3, HTC One X, and some ipads ?




Also works with Galaxy Note 2


----------



## zenpunk

What about Xperia Z? Any android phone with USB support should work?


----------



## taz23

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> What about Xperia Z? Any android phone with USB support should work?


 

 I don't think so, for your second question.  You might find more information on the thread on Android Phones and USB DACs (such as http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2010#post_9317569).


----------



## taz23

I just like to report here that I have been using my Apex Glacier for more than a month now, and I absolutely love it.
   
  I particularly adore it for the "wet" sound.  Previously, I relied heavily on the app USB Recorder Pro to get that natural sound (think decay on a good piano); now I could get that same characteristics off PowerAmp on my S3 with Apex Glacier.  Very detailed and wide soundstage too.
   
  The thin stack is sexy and very portable.  My only quip is the lack of a nice right-angled micro USB OTG to right-angled micro USB which I could afford (since it seems that Toxic is the only one making such a cable currently).  If anyone knows of where to get such a cable, please give me a shout.
   
  Happy listening!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





taz23 said:


> I just like to report here that I have been using my Apex Glacier for more than a month now, and I absolutely love it.
> 
> I particularly adore it for the "wet" sound.  Previously, I relied heavily on the app USB Recorder Pro to get that natural sound (think decay on a good piano); now I could get that same characteristics off PowerAmp on my S3 with Apex Glacier.  Very detailed and wide soundstage too.
> 
> ...


 
  use this otg and this usb cable 
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-left-right-90D-Angled-Micro-USB-B-male-to-USB-female-Host-OTG-adapters-/321102144884?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item4ac32de574
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-A-Male-Left-Angle-90-Degrees-to-Micro-Right-Angle-M-Cable-Cord-20cm-/290884843011?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item43ba167603
   
  or 
   
  this regular otg and this adapter
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-A-Female-to-Micro-B-Male-Converter-OTG-Adapter-Cable-For-Google-Nexus-7-/160970681665?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item257a99ad41
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flexible-swivel-USB-A-male-to-Micro-B-connector-adapter-/350746244037?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item51aa1af3c5
   
  have on made http://www.cablestogo.com/custom-and-oem/overview


----------



## namaiki

Can anyone who has tried both the Apex Glacier and the CEntrance DACport please advise me of which they thought had more punch and/or PRaT factor and anything else of note. Thanks.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Got my S3 today! Got TTVJ usb micro cable also. Great to finally have a portable audio solution plus a smart phone. Nice upgrade from
  my 2nd hand old nokia. I reckoned it was the best investment all round...over ak100 for example. 
   
  Dan


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





namaiki said:


> Can anyone who has tried both the Apex Glacier and the CEntrance DACport please advise me of which they thought had more punch and/or PRaT factor and anything else of note. Thanks.


 
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/supersharp-apex-glacier/
   
  Mike seems to rate the glacier v highly for PRaT.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





namaiki said:


> Can anyone who has tried both the Apex Glacier and the CEntrance DACport please advise me of which they thought had more punch and/or PRaT factor and anything else of note. Thanks.


 
   
   
  The Glacier has the better "fun" factor.
  Both are wonderful at what they do, but the glacier is the winner in my opinion, as it has this in your face sound, but with a touch of warmth .


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Given how lively and sharp the Glacier is, any recs for a wetter sounding iem to my current ety er4s? I find it a great combination for classical and v v well recorded material..but the etys + glacier
  can make some rock, electronica quite flat and unengaging. 
   
  Im interested in the new cardas iems. Steve Guttenberg said they were 'juicy' .. seems they are delaying again as george is changing the driver again. 
   
  my budget is 300-500 bucks. not interested in customs. compatibility with comply foam tips would be a bonus.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Difficult one, I got the glacier from the review as being mid forward with a lot PRaT after I got the frogbeats c5 customs which have a V shaped sound signature, I almost think it was designed for fun in-ears, It seemed to have the effect of turning the c5's into a less of a V shaped sound with more forward and fuller mids. Maybe if you borrow someones westone 4(r) or triple.fi and see how it sounds.


----------



## lololololo

Hi there anyone knows how this sounds with Sennheiser IE800s? thanks..


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I tried it with the ie800s from the dac of an ak100. Yeah they are ok. like mini hd600s 
   
  BTW Is it possible to transfer data via usb to the s3's external sd card? carmeras do this all the time. But when I plugged my S3 into my mac it charged only
  and didn't mount a HD on my desktop. Thanks!


----------



## fuzzy1969

It is possible with windows 7, its a pain it the butt because I use linux and the s3 external sd card has exFAT format on it, so I have to get my win 7 netbook out to do it. The easiest way for me most of the time is to copy the files to a pendrive, plug the pendrive into the OTG cable on the s3 and use esfile explorer to copy the files/music over to the sdcard. edit if you want to use to es file explorer method with a pen drive you have to go into settings > Root settings > upto root (tick) then the sdcard can be found from >/mnt/extSDCard also the Pendrive is in one of the USB directories under /mnt.


----------



## Decreate

How is the EMI shielding of the amp? I recently got a Xduoo XP1 and whenever I receive a whatsapp message, a call or anything that requires an internet connection, I could hear quite a bit of noise.


----------



## fuzzy1969

I think it can happen with any dac/amp, I put my s3 into airplane mode for this reason.


----------



## Decreate

In my case the music actually stutters when a whatsapp message comes through...so I'll like to know whether it is the same with the Apex Glacier.  I tried the ibasso d-zero a while ago and it didn't seem to have the same problem.


----------



## fuzzy1969

I havn't had it happen mainly because I avoid apps which have push notifications (they get on my nerves) and airplane mode turns the wi-fi off, when I used it without airplane mode when the phone handshakes the mobile network it would beep and all sorts of weird stuff (so I guess the apex does suffer) but from reviews its a common problem with amps and mobile phones, the only amp (no dac) I know which has built in RF suppression is Jan Meiers Quickstep.


----------



## Decreate

Thanks, guess I'll just have to stick with what I have...


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

What audio playback ap for s3/glacier is the best for sound quality with gapless? Power amp?


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> What audio playback ap for s3/glacier is the best for sound quality with gapless? Power amp?


 
   
  I prefer Neutron myself, although it is admittedly a pretty unattractive interface. Plays FLAC, handles high bitrates, does gapless, has pretty decent sound modification options (parametric EQ, crossfeed, upsampling, etc). Listening to Revocation's latest EP from my S3 into my Glacier via Hakshop cable now and on into my IE8. Pretty satisfied for a mobile setup . 
   
  App costs $5, or approximately 1/283638929th of what an unobtanium-core power cable costs. Worth the dough EyeEmmOh.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





theogenes said:


> I prefer Neutron myself, although it is admittedly a pretty unattractive interface. Plays FLAC, handles high bitrates, does gapless, has pretty decent sound modification options (parametric EQ, crossfeed, upsampling, etc). Listening to Revocation's latest EP from my S3 into my Glacier via Hakshop cable now and on into my IE8. Pretty satisfied for a mobile setup .
> 
> App costs $5, or approximately 1/283638929th of what an unobtanium-core power cable costs. Worth the dough EyeEmmOh.


 
  +1


----------



## taz23

Quote: 





decreate said:


> In my case the music actually stutters when a whatsapp message comes through...so I'll like to know whether it is the same with the Apex Glacier.  I tried the ibasso d-zero a while ago and it didn't seem to have the same problem.


 

 I find RF interference only when I am on the GSM network mode (i.e., "G" shows on the reception section on the top of the screen).  The RFI goes away when I am on WCDMA mode (i.e., "3G" or "H+" is shown).  Thus, I keep my S3 on WCDMA only mode. 
   
  Presuming that the stuttering you experienced is RFI, I hope this helps. 
   
  Given the processing power of smartphones nowadays, I am thinking that it is unlikely that the phone is overloaded in terms of CPU load when a Whatsapp message comes in and thus causing the stutter.


----------



## taz23

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> What audio playback ap for s3/glacier is the best for sound quality with gapless? Power amp?


 

 From what I understand, USB Audio Recorder Pro app allows higher quality recordings to be played in their true hi-res quality because it bypasses a 16-bit/48kHz limitation in Android kernel.  (The DX100 also does that with the iBasso software.)  All other apps downsample to 16/48 before passing the signal to the external DAC like the Apex Glacier. 
   
  Besides that, I also find the app to output very natural sound.  So I used the app quite a bit when I am in the mood for the best quality.  But the app does not do gapless and has very limited playback features.  At least it works with the Apex Glacier and you can try the app for free.
   
  Otherwise, I use PowerAmp with no EQ and with Direct Volume Control disabled.  I have not tried or compared with Neutron because I am satisfied with my two current options, but I have heard great stuff about Neutron.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





taz23 said:


> I find RF interference only when I am on the GSM network mode (i.e., "G" shows on the reception section on the top of the screen).  The RFI goes away when I am on WCDMA mode (i.e., "3G" or "H+" is shown).  Thus, I keep my S3 on WCDMA only mode.
> 
> Presuming that the stuttering you experienced is RFI, I hope this helps.
> 
> Given the processing power of smartphones nowadays, I am thinking that it is unlikely that the phone is overloaded in terms of CPU load when a Whatsapp message comes in and thus causing the stutter.


 
  Nice finding, I will try it, thank you.


----------



## zenpunk

I used to think Direct Volume Control has to be enable for best sound as it bypasses the Android OS mixer and directly control the DAC's volume ?


----------



## korebrent

justin w. said:


> how about: http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg


did I miss something??? So the glacier only works on a international gs3 ???


----------



## taz23

You're most welcome.
One more finding: having the WiFi on introduces minor screeching noise in the background, but it is not as obvious as the RFI from the GSM network.



turokrocks said:


> Nice finding, I will try it, thank you.


----------



## taz23

Frankly, I have no idea what does DVC do. But based on my own hearing, I prefer the sound when DVC is disabled - it seems more dynamic, intimate, and natural. Sorry, but I can't describe the difference better in words.

The wonderful thing is that we can test the difference with a click (or touch) and it's free. 




zenpunk said:


> I used to think Direct Volume Control has to be enable for best sound as it bypasses the Android OS mixer and directly control the DAC's volume ?


----------



## taz23

Yes, I think the Glacier only works with the international version of the S3 when using normal music apps like Neutron and Poweramp, and not the US version. But the latter may work when used with the USB Audio Recorder Pro app. There may be more information on this on the Android phones and USB DACs thread.



korebrent said:


> did I miss something??? So the glacier only works on a international gs3 ???


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





taz23 said:


> Yes, I think the Glacier only works with the international version of the S3 when using normal music apps like Neutron and Poweramp, and not the US version. But the latter may work when used with the USB Audio Recorder Pro app. There may be more information on this on the Android phones and USB DACs thread.


 
  No true, I had the Glacier hooked up to my U.S. Note 2 and it worked like a champ.


----------



## korebrent

taz23 said:


> Yes, I think the Glacier only works with the international version of the S3 when using normal music apps like Neutron and Poweramp, and not the US version. But the latter may work when used with the USB Audio Recorder Pro app. There may be more information on this on the Android phones and USB DACs thread.


sigh ...oh well apples reign is coming to an end hopefully some of these developers reach out to the android users ....I really wanted this to work...thanks I will read through some of those threads


----------



## taz23

dark helmet said:


> No true, I had the Glacier hooked up to my U.S. Note 2 and it worked like a champ.




Dark Helmet, thanks for correcting me!

I must have confused this with the issue of Wolfson versus non-Wolfson chip in the different versions of S3. 

But I would refer interested parties to the abovementioned thread for more details. DanBa is definitely more knowledgeable than me in this.


----------



## Theogenes

Just for additional confirmation, I ended up listening to the Glacier from my North American GS3 for several hours yesterday while traveling (using the Hakshop cable, no less), and it worked a charm! No problems whatsoever.


----------



## korebrent

theogenes said:


> Just for additional confirmation, I ended up listening to the Glacier from my North American GS3 for several hours yesterday while traveling (using the Hakshop cable, no less), and it worked a charm! No problems whatsoever.


that's awsome thanks man everyone in these forums r cool beans cheers


----------



## Theogenes

korebrent said:


> that's awsome thanks man everyone in these forums r cool beans cheers




Glad to have ya here, man!! Cheers


----------



## taz23

My bad!  Sorry for the misinformation earlier on...
   
  Quote: 





theogenes said:


> Just for additional confirmation, I ended up listening to the Glacier from my North American GS3 for several hours yesterday while traveling (using the Hakshop cable, no less), and it worked a charm! No problems whatsoever.


 
   
  Yes, I have learnt a lot by lurking around in the forums last year.  But it's a great community, and it's great to share relevant information with everyone.
   
  Quote: 





korebrent said:


> that's awsome thanks man everyone in these forums r cool beans cheers


 
   
  And this is my first post with multiple quotes in one reply!  Sorry that I was replying in multiple replies previously, as I didn't know that it's that simple to include multiple quotes.
   
  Happy listening!


----------



## muzic4life

I ve been playing mine for 2 days. This amps has a shortest decay i have ever listened so far. The bass is deep with a good attack. Highs is very smooth and the mids is a bit forwards and very clean sounding. At first...i feel like the mids presented with a bit of artificial sounding. But the more i listen to it...the more i realised that this amp is a true king of dynamic amp. Sound is smooth and very neutral with a tight solid bass. Though i expect the bass can extend a bit more but now i becoming in love with this amp already. Hope is getting better and better. 

I tested so far using my ipod classic... i did try using my ak100 (unmodded) just for comparison...i think glacier is better with ipod. Still waiting my otg cable to try my s3. Hope sound is good.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Yeah glacier is great with s3!


----------



## midnightwalker

Anyone tested with the HTC One? Does the DAC section work?


----------



## muzic4life

I read somewhere mentioning it works for HTC & Samsung Android devices.


----------



## iamdacow

APEX GLACIER + LCD 3 = Not BAD


----------



## muzic4life

Is BAD for my wallet


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> APEX GLACIER + LCD 3 = Not BAD


 
  Confirmed ^_^


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> Confirmed ^_^


 
   
  Ha!! I spot a fellow Monopricer


----------



## SurfWax

I've put my Glacier up in the for-sale forum, I just don't use it enough to keep...


----------



## dural

Can I use this cable and get USB input from iPod to Glacier so that I could utilize the DAC inside Glacier instead of that in iPod?
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-Male-to-Apple-Dock-30pin-iPhone-iPod-iPad-Charge-Data-Cable-30cm-White-/160925976365?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Chargers_Sync_Cables&hash=item2577ef872d


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





dural said:


> Can I use this cable and get USB input from iPod to Glacier so that I could utilize the DAC inside Glacier instead of that in iPod?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-Male-to-Apple-Dock-30pin-iPhone-iPod-iPad-Charge-Data-Cable-30cm-White-/160925976365?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Chargers_Sync_Cables&hash=item2577ef872d


 
  No.  
   
  iPods require DAC's specifically made for them such the Algorithm Solo, Fostex HP P1, and the HRT iStreamer.  And on those units I just mentioned you have to have a 3rd generation or higher iPod iTouch of iPhone.


----------



## dural

Wow, thanks for quick reply.
  So, you mean there's no other way to bypass iPod DAC unless I'm willing to stack those 3 layers of device-dac-amp, right?
  I see a picture on the right in which a device is directly connected into Glacier USB input. Is that possible because that device is not iPod?


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





dural said:


> Wow, thanks for quick reply.
> So, you mean there's no other way to bypass iPod DAC unless I'm willing to stack those 3 layers of device-dac-amp, right?
> I see a picture on the right in which a device is directly connected into Glacier USB input. Is that possible because that device is not iPod?


 
  iPads, certain Android devices via OTG cable to the Glacier DAC will work.  For example my Note 2 was paired up with the Apex Glacier via an OTG cable.


----------



## AnakChan

Here's what I did to get the iPad3 to work with the Apex Glacier :-
   
  1) Apple CCK
  2) cable that came with the Apex Glacier (is that OTG??)
 3) Set the Apex to lower power mode (see instruction booklet)


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Here's what I did to get the iPad3 to work with the Apex Glacier :-
> 
> 1) Apple CCK
> 2) cable that came with the Apex Glacier (is that OTG??)
> 3) Set the Apex to lower power mode (see instruction booklet)


 

 Hmm how does the apex glacier pair with your fit ear customs? They are 335DWs right?


----------



## Dark Helmet

I should have said that the iPad needs the CCK to pair with an external DAC.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Hmm how does the apex glacier pair with your fit ear customs? They are 335DWs right?


 
   
  It works quite well, however I kinda prefer the Apex's amp more than it's DAC. I actually use the VentureCraft DD and feed lineout into the Glacier's line in instead. The above pix was just to test if I could use it in DAC/Amp mode with the iPad.


----------



## iamdacow

Hmm, i wonder if i could use the apple CCK ===> ipod> glacier, wld it work? Can anyone who has the CCK try this pls


----------



## John0405

Hi... 
Does anyone know how does the glacier perform when coupled with the hp p1 dac ? 
Thanks in advance. 
John


----------



## muzic4life

Hi john. They matched very good. Sound of glacier is quite neutral and smooth. I would agree if someone said is more like a tube amp sound. Pairing with hpp1i notice the sound is smoother indeed . And is more impact full. It is clean sounding..snappy sound..and detailing is quite something. However...i just did comparison of pairing glacier with hpp1 dac VS clas db (new version)...in driving my hd650..i prefer the sound from combo glacier+ clas db. The clas db gives a bit of energy in the low end and i found clas db also just a tad sharper sounding compared to hpp1 dac which is a bit smoother imo. So in some cases i found the clas is a bit cleaner but is hard to tell as well. Overall sound quality they just about the same. But one thing to note...the power that come out from hpp1 is bigger than class db. Other than to drive my hd650...i like to use combo hpp1dac + glacier even better.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Hmm, i wonder if i could use the apple CCK ===> ipod> glacier, wld it work? Can anyone who has the CCK try this pls


 

 I tried that a few months ago and it doesn't work. If you have an older gen Touch you can try jailbreaking it and getting an app from Cydia so the CKK works. There's a thread somewhere on here about that. I tried it and couldn't get it to work but others supposedly got it to work. You ever thought of just going with an ALO International? That's a DAC/amp and is iPod capable.


----------



## iamdacow

digitalfreak said:


> I tried that a few months ago and it doesn't work. If you have an older gen Touch you can try jailbreaking it and getting an app from Cydia so the CKK works. There's a thread somewhere on here about that. I tried it and couldn't get it to work but others supposedly got it to work. You ever thought of just going with an ALO International? That's a DAC/amp and is iPod capable.


the international is iPod capable 0.0


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I tried the glacier with LCD2 recently at the London meet...amazing! so smooth, detailed and involving! Really want to get a pair at some stage! 
   
  Dan


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> I tried the glacier with LCD2 recently at the London meet...amazing! so smooth, detailed and involving! Really want to get a pair at some stage!
> 
> Dan


 
   
  I looked out for the glacier at the London meet as I really wanted to try it with my JH-13s. Shame I missed it. Hopefully it'll make a re-appearance at the October meet.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

yeah its a great amp.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> the international is iPod capable 0.0


 

 Check on the ALO site. There's a video showing them mating an International  to a Classic using a LOD. It looked like they were plugging it into the DAC section. Of coarse what do I know I could be wrong.


----------



## midnightwalker

Anyone has an HTC phone can use the DAC section of the Glacier? Please help me on this as I have a new HTC One and do not know where to start: buying a micro-micro usb or male micro- female usb to plug into the male usb - micro usb of the Glacier? Any software I need to install?


----------



## SurfWax

Sold my Glacier. It is nice, really nice, and that's an understatement, but I just never use it, so it's too expensive to keep in a box. Thought about holding onto it to pair with the Samsung Galaxy S4 or HTC One when I upgrade my phone in a couple months, but I really don't want to be carrying and worrying about another device on top of my phone.


----------



## rckyosho

midnightwalker said:


> Anyone has an HTC phone can use the DAC section of the Glacier? Please help me on this as I have a new HTC One and do not know where to start: buying a micro-micro usb or male micro- female usb to plug into the male usb - micro usb of the Glacier? Any software I need to install?



Try the android phones and usb dac thread....many good info there. Anyway I'll quote danba's post here since the thread is quite long.....get the micro to micro OTG cable and its plug and play for the HTC One...any player should work out of the box.



danba said:


> USB OTG cables:
> http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=55
> 
> USB OTG-capable Android device > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable >> standard USB DAC
> ...


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Check on the ALO site. There's a video showing them mating an International  to a Classic using a LOD. It looked like they were plugging it into the DAC section. Of coarse what do I know I could be wrong.


 
   
  Nah, the LoD plugs into the 3.5 input (the one near volume knob) and he uses balanced out for the earphone. Stop the clip at 0:23 and you will see.
   
   



surfwax said:


> Sold my Glacier. It is nice, really nice, and that's an understatement, but I just never use it, so it's too expensive to keep in a box. Thought about holding onto it to pair with the Samsung Galaxy S4 or HTC One when I upgrade my phone in a couple months, but I really don't want to be carrying and worrying about another device on top of my phone.


 
   
  Believe me, it is worth to try 

   
   



rckyosho said:


> Try the android phones and usb dac thread....many good info there. Anyway I'll quote danba's post here since the thread is quite long.....get the micro to micro OTG cable and its plug and play for the HTC One...any player should work out of the box.


 
   
  Thank you very much, rckyosho. I think the one below will fit the HTC One and Glacier
   
http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/13/500x335px-LL-138410e0_55-252-thickbox.jpeg


----------



## turokrocks

I confirm that the international S4-4G does not work with the Glacier....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






    




Edit : I also confirm that Samsung S4 international version-3G variant does not work with the Glacier.


----------



## Theogenes

Not looking good, fellas...


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I confirm that the international S4-4G does not work with the Glacier....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hold on. Did you disable charging function from dac port?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> Hold on. Did you disable charging function from dac port?


 
  Already disabled and already working perfectly with my Note2.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Theres probably a issue with the new SoC and the USB controller, regarding the current version of Jellybean which I would guess is the same one as the one on S3 hopefully a Jellybean update will address this, I would guess its probably a case of compiling up more up to date USB modules for the new hardware.


----------



## midnightwalker

HTC One - T Mobile version
   
  Confirm working with the Glac DAC via OTG cable


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> HTC One - T Mobile version
> 
> Confirm working with the Glac DAC via OTG cable


 
  Very nice....Hope it will be the one to replace my Note2.


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> I bought the s3 for a number of reasons, GPS when hiking/wlaking/biking (the S1 and S2 GPS is a bit naff) and a DAP (best to use it in airplane mode anyway, stops interference from the mobile network) but Ive also got a practical devices xm6 and PCStep which work with the S3 as well.


 
  Hey Fuzzy, I'm right in the middle of figuring out what DAC/AMP combo I want to go with on my S3 you've got 3 of the 5 I've been looking at. Would you be able to tell me how you felt the S3 paired with the Glacier, XM6, and PCStep? Like comparatively, and which one did you like best?
   
  Thanks a lot, I hope to gets some good ideas from you


----------



## fuzzy1969

I kinda like them all, I prefer to have options but for serious sit down listening the PCStep or the XM6 (in that order) , the apex glacier is quite energetic, they all pair fine and Neutron/Powewamp android mixer functions work.


----------



## Benny-x

Hmm, interesting to hear. The XM6 seems like a neat little unit, but it's hard to commit to somehow. The slim design of the Glacier just seems so convenient. Choices, choices. Thanks for getting back to me about that. I also just finished making my way through the whole thread and you really seem to contribute a lot, so thanks for that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
   
  As for the recently posted news of this not working with the GS4 International version, that's scary news. I've got a GS3 right now and soon I'll be moving to Asia, so I was looking at picking up GS4 once I touched down. I was looking forward to getting that Otca-core going and I was assuming that it would work with any of the USB DACs the S3 did, but I guess not? 
   
  Now it probably is also like you mentioned, Fuzzy, but it's also shipping with the newest OS updates on it, ones that most GS3s don't even have. So that worries me that it might end up being a hardware compatibility issue and not an update issue. And ha, the other problem of it being a software update issue is that unless you're buying the GS4 Google Edition from Google Play, you're not likely to see those updates roll out from your carrier within your lifetime 
   
  Here's to hoping an answer is found soon though, because this single point is going to greatly affect which phone I buy in the next 2 months.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> Hmm, interesting to hear. The XM6 seems like a neat little unit, but it's hard to commit to somehow. The slim design of the Glacier just seems so convenient. Choices, choices. Thanks for getting back to me about that. I also just finished making my way through the whole thread and you really seem to contribute a lot, so thanks for that too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is why I am excited about the S4 Google edition.
  No garbage/junk/useless apps that already killed the phone (taking 1.75gb of the 2gb ram and still stock!)


----------



## fuzzy1969

Im just going to stick with my trusty s3 for a while until they sort the s4 problems out, the google s4 edition look interesting has anyone confirmed DAC support, the only reason Im wondering this is my nexus 7 had googles latest release but didn't have DAC support so I had to put smoothrom on it.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> Im just going to stick with my trusty s3 for a while until they sort the s4 problems out, the google s4 edition look interesting has anyone confirmed DAC support, the only reason Im wondering this is my nexus 7 had googles latest release but didn't have DAC support so I had to put smoothrom on it.


 
  I think that it will also not work with an external DAC, but only time will prove me wrong/right.


----------



## namaiki

Just got my Glacier... (yesterday)
   
  Man, this thing is really rocking! Really cool and hot at the same time. Kind of like what MSG would be if it was added to music.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I'd initially reported about the i9505 not working with the Apex, not sure if it has already been mentioned here but I can now confirm also that the i9500 doesn't work with it either.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> I'd initially reported about the i9505 not working with the Apex, not sure if it has already been mentioned here but I can now confirm also that the i9500 doesn't work with it either.


 
  Yeah, I know I tested them myself and posted that a while ago, shame Samsung did this to us, but Why???
  Maybe the Stock Android S4 will have USB audio support? I doubt it....


----------



## daerron

This is disappointing as I got the S4 (I9500) last week and was hoping to pair it with Glacier since I sold my desktop DAC...  Not good news!


----------



## Benny-x

That is TERRIBLE news... I may have to go for an HTC One now. I guess it was best to hear about beforehand, but wow, dis-a-ppoin-ting.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

why not just sell the s4 and get a s3?


----------



## daerron

Have you seen the display on the S4 yet? I have a Note 2 as well and S4 screen makes the Note 2 look like old tech..


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





daerron said:


> Have you seen the display on the S4 yet? I have a Note 2 as well and S4 screen makes the Note 2 look like old tech..


 
  Stop teasing us, please....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I am a Note 2 owner and was on the verge of getting the S4....


----------



## Dark Helmet

My son has the S4 and though it's great it does not make the Note2 look like old tech.


----------



## daerron

Off topic: Maybe not old but definitely a prior generation. The immediate difference is the sharpness of the FHD display (very apparent with text and PDFs for example) and that it is quite a lot brighter. I got the Note 2 myself in February as a business phone so haven't even had it that long.
   
  Audio out of the Note 2 seems better to my ears so far though.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





daerron said:


> Off topic: Maybe not old but definitely a prior generation. The immediate difference is the sharpness of the FHD display (very apparent with text and PDFs for example) and that it is quite a lot brighter. I got the Note 2 myself in February as a business phone so haven't even had it that long.
> 
> Audio out of the Note 2 seems better to my ears so far though.


 
   
   
  I agree. Better separation and volume/power level.


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





daerron said:


> Have you seen the display on the S4 yet? I have a Note 2 as well and S4 screen makes the Note 2 look like old tech..


 
  Yeah, my brother got the S4 and I've been comparing our friend's Note 2, my S3, and his S4. The screen on the S4 is amazing, absolutely ahead of the other two phones. Like I love my S3, and the Note 2 is very sharp, but the S4 has an easily noticeable higher quality screen. It is next gen.
   
  I've also just recently swapped my old iPhone 4 into the mix, it does sound nice. I actually think I like the default sound on it better than the S3. Tough to say so far, but this 1 day old, brand new set of V-Moda M100s seemed a little off on the S3, I was rather disappointed with them, but out of the iPhone 4 they sound very solid. Might have just shot myself in the foot, I really hope this doesn't push me back to Apple... Haha. It's really making me wonder what the Glacier would do with them on either device? Like sure either one is going to be put through the Cirrus DAC chip on the Glacier, but I wonder if they sound different? Anyone have any experience running both?
   
  Possibly a stupid question, but can we go 30pin/Lightening -> micro-usb -> Glacier? Or are we limited to 30pin/Lightening 1/8" LOD -> Glacier? This is just in reference to the iPhone 4/5/6(assuming it's the same) and not the iPad, since I already know with CCK it can do what I'm asking.


----------



## turokrocks

A small update to hide all the scratches...I blame myself.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

haha yeah got a fair few myself also


----------



## namaiki

Anyone tried DACport (or DACport LX) as a DAC into the Apex Glacier?


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> A small update to hide all the scratches...I blame myself.


 
   
  That's gorgeous, too bad I won't be doing that with mine...


----------



## Bazirker

I've got a pair of UM Merlins that I'm trying to find a good portable amp/DAC combination for. Does anyone have any insight as to how this amp would pair with the Merlin?


----------



## edmundtyw1

so the Venture craft cable here:
  http://www.amazon.com/microUSB-Digital-Short-Cable/dp/B00B1NSW8C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1371619051&sr=8-7&keywords=venturecraft
  will not work if i use it to connect my S3 to a Apex Glacier? 
   
  Will this work?
   
  http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> Possibly a stupid question, *but can we go 30pin/Lightening -> micro-usb -> Glacier?* Or are we limited to 30pin/Lightening 1/8" LOD -> Glacier? This is just in reference to the iPhone 4/5/6(assuming it's the same) and not the iPad, since I already know with CCK it can do what I'm asking.


 
   
  No, we can't


----------



## AnakChan

edmundtyw1 said:


> so the Venture craft cable here:
> http://www.amazon.com/microUSB-Digital-Short-Cable/dp/B00B1NSW8C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1371619051&sr=8-7&keywords=venturecraft
> will not work if i use it to connect my S3 to a Apex Glacier?
> 
> ...


VentureCraft cable needs a mod & some soldering to get it to work. Search this thread for VentureCraft & you should be able to find TuroRock's handy soldering work.


----------



## edmundtyw1

Does anyone have both the Apex Glacier and the Pico and could do a comparison?


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *midnightwalker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks, I thought that one got lost in the shuffle   Too bad, it'd be a nice little combo, I think. I'm still impressed with the sound from the iPhone vs. the S3, so lets hope the iPad + CCK is going to bring the same or better game to the table.


----------



## midnightwalker

If you use iPad + CCK => Glacier, it will use both dac and amp sections of the Glacier so the iPad will act likes the interface and music server only, the sound will be very different compare directly plug into the iphone/ipad.
   
  By the way, is there anyone can use the DAC section of the Glacier when pairing with the Samsung Galaxy s4? I tried with one S4 (9500 I think) but failed.


----------



## Metalboy

Just got my Glacier. First impressions as a usb dac. Huge soundstage, a bit warm, fast. Going to hook it up with my Fiio X3 and DX100 and see what happens later.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





metalboy said:


> Just got my Glacier. First impressions as a usb dac. Huge soundstage, a bit warm, fast. Going to hook it up with my Fiio X3 and DX100 and see what happens later.


 
  Congrats.
  Please keep us posted. (Esp. X3 vs the Glacier)


----------



## midnightwalker

Anyone tested on this cable? Look nice and cheap.
   
http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg


----------



## Dark Helmet

It works I have a couple, but no longer have my Glacier.


----------



## Theogenes

Yep, used the Hakshop cable with my Glacier when I had it, works fine.


----------



## midnightwalker

Thanks guys. I will order one for myself.


----------



## dural

I've ordered Fiio X3, which supports lineout and coaxial out.
  I know Glacier supports digital in through micro usb slot.
  But I wonder if Glacier's 3.5 hole can be used not only for analouge in(L/O) but also for digital in(Coax).


----------



## kbuzz

My apologies for a relative dumb question but has anyone tried to use the glaicer dac in a non earphone permanent home set up. i.e., mini out to pre amp to speakers.  Im thinking about upgrading my ttvj slim but also need a dac for my mac book/pure music to pre amp large stereo set up. 
   
  In other words use the dac portion of the glacier as a temporary dac while saving up funds for a full size dac.  
   
  I did pursue many of the pages but did not seem to find a comment on this application.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## midnightwalker

@Kbuzz: yes, i am using the Glacier as Dac and pre-amp then connect it to the amplifier of mini stereo system. It works great so nothing to worry.


----------



## taz23

I'm using the Glacier as a DAC from my computer, and also pre-amp to my powered speakers. Works great and I love the sound.


----------



## Bas72

I own a Headstage Arrow and I am considering moving to an Apex Glacier, just to try out something new. Would any of you have any thoughts on that? Would you recommend it? I listen to classical/jazz mainly. Thanks...


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Can only speak for glacier but its awesome with lively well recorded and spacious music. can show up glitches in heavily computer processed
  recordings which i why I may get some slower phones than my er4s for less meticulous recordings


----------



## Bas72

Thanks, Daniel! Mike from Headfonia also replied that it produced a wonderful soundstage - very much looking forward to that. How is it in terms of bass response? I like my bass tight and impacting, but not booming or overwhelming.
   
  Most of the music on my iPod was ripped lossless, just a few 256kb mp3's remaining, so should be safe there. I got an offer for an Apex that was too good to refuse, so I just bought it - if it's not what I expected, I guess I can sell it without a loss.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

nah from what you're saying I bet you will like the amp. the dac section is v good also for the price. I drove a pair of lcd2s with the glacier/S3 combo I have and wow that was amazing. 
  great combo.


----------



## Bas72

Amazing... it can drive an LCD2? Orthos really need some juice to perform! I tried to drive my HE-500 with the Arrow, but that was not a good match. No dynamics, no thrill. I'll definitely try the Glacier with the HE-500, but I'll be mostly using it for my Beyer DT770, which I use when commuting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't care what people think, I need quality sound!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

yeah I was in a loud meet and I found the lcd2 were driven v well. Todd from ttvj of course wants to sell me more amps so he said it drives them 'quite well'.
  Which I'm sure he is warranted in saying...i'd imagine that last 10% needs more juice...but no lcd2 is only 45ohms or so. So with glacier I found it went louder than my
  er4s which are 100ohms.


----------



## bitlisz

I am also on the same way now...
  My Glacier just arrived yesterday (used). And on last week got back Headstage Arrow 4T (from repair 4G).
   
  In the night for abour 2 hours I compared them. For arrow I used the Headstage USB DAC cable.
  I use it with my "modded" SM3 v1 and with SGS3. Mainly have only FLAC and prefer vocal Jazz (and some mainstream).
   
  In this quick compare I found the with:
  Glacier (compared to 4T):
  soundstage is littlebit bigger (around and deep/wide aswell, especially with my few binaural recordings),
  sound a bit laid back (not problem maybe just for Glacier seems everything is just too easy to present) more detailed/refined,
  recording mistakes more "visible" (for example none of the Red Hot Chilli records are adiophile quality),
  well controlled sibilance, bass go deeper, and feels a bit more V shaped, good handling of complex music.
  No EMI noise at all, just complete silence.
  I don't like as this LED so bright and sometimes blinking???...should be at least 1/4 bright and size like on Arrow 
   
  4T + USB DAC Cable (compared to Glacier),
  more lively presentation, feels just bit more dynamic and upper bass punchier, more focus on vocals (or this is balanced now?),
  does not show too much details from the highs, a bit slightly out of focus, this means not shows record errors as honestly, some sibillance seems more "visible", 
  BTW in case of EMI noise (phone) this better than 4G, but very easy to hear...
  I have a bit more than average trained ears, but the differences are really small to detect...maybe I am aging? 
   
  I tried the USB-DAC + Glacier as amp...clearly no go...but don't know which is wrong.
   
  Direct SGS3:
  Much small soundstage, deep bass and highs cutted, but the rest is balanced, good for average not complicated records, not so bad at all, fully ok for going outside.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

re the glacier light. blinking means it needs a recharge. blinking white means its charging. If you hold down the gain button then hold the reset (while still holding gain) you will switch the
  glacier into not charge through its dac micro usb in. Which is esp good when using S3 as otherwise the S3 tries to charges the glacier all the time.


----------



## bitlisz

Thanks for explanation, I did not get any guidance with the amp, and cannot download from ttvj site. Is there any more keyboard shortcuts for Glacier? 
  So now this blinking solved (now not charged from S3), but was too bright...i opened the case and added some black foil between the LED and light guidance. Now much better.


----------



## Bas72

If you want I can scan the manual I got with my Glacier for you. Just let me know, it's no trouble at all.


----------



## bitlisz

If possible, I would really appreciate for that!


----------



## namaiki

Hello peeps, just trying to get my bearings a bit. So, basically the DACport is said by some to have a slightly rolled off treble, and from what I have heard with my ears the Apex Glacier (from PC via the Glacier's USB DAC) is a bit brighter then the DACport, so I was wondering if people thought the Glacier has a generally neutral tonality or if it is actually considered to be slightly bright sounding.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Hmm Mike's review of it on headfonia described it as fast and lively. I don't think it's that bright as such. Well it's certainly not as bassy as my SPL auditor. 
  Hmm so it may be in the neutral zone


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Giving my 2 cents here.
   
  Using it as a DAC/Amp from a computer, I really did not enjoyed it paired with KSC75.
  KSC75 is known to have a somewhat forward treble and with the Glacier, I really felt the treble becomes uncomfortable for me so imo the Glacier is tilted to a more bright character.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

yeah i must agree...the glacier has good synergy with my er4s only with superb recordings. Yet man, with the LCD2 it rocked! For a small amp was really
  impressive


----------



## jelt2359

I've always loved TTVJ- none of the 'crazy marketing' of some of the other more commercially-oriented companies around here, and great street cred with the Pete Millet tie-up.
  
 My TTVJ MHP is still one of my favourites for what it offers (tubeyyyyyyyy midrange), although it's clearly a few generations behind the current portable amps for technical performance.
  
 The Apex Glacier has not disappointed me either. Coming from other more musical, darker amps, it gave me a shock and sounded thin at first. But I soon started to enjoy its unmatched clarity and speed. I can really see what Pete Millet meant by upgrading the power supply. This basically gives a cleaner, faster signal- not unlike how moving from copper to silver (a better conductor) gives a cleaner, faster sound with potentially less bass and more brightness.
  
 This is the amp version of a silver wire, imho. Few other amps sound like this, so I'm really loving it so far for what it adds to my amp collection.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Totally agree. ..the Glacier sounded amazing with lcd2..better than burson conductor imo ... by really throwing some prat into the lcd2.


----------



## muzic4life

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Totally agree. ..the Glacier sounded amazing with lcd2..better than burson conductor imo ... by really throwing some prat into the lcd2.


 
  
 Speaking of burson...i think i have a similar thoughts with you. The Glacier is my favorite portable amp right now..i like it more than every amp i had/have (especially in term of detail and speed/acuracy). Tried with LCD2r2 and the sound was very good (but sadly i can't stand LCD2 fitting), and they also have a very good synergy with HD650 and also Beyer T1. My Burson setup is Laptop > Musical Fidelity Vlink192 > Centrance DAC Mini > Burson Soloist, and my Glacier setup is IPC > Clasdb > Glacier, to be honest, i have had many hard time to decide which one is better than another, and sometimes my choice is leaning towards Glacier, such a very nice portable amp ! oh..one more thing...they do match very well with iems too (no noise floor or whatsoever), even though the sensitive one like TG334 or UM3x -- excellent sounding !! 
  
 I will do comparison with my Theorem 720 once they arrived, but i doubt the sound can do better than this (based on my personal taste).


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Yeah and 720 battery is great I hear!


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Seen a 720 and it is a giant compared to Glacier, I'll be sticking to the "Sleek One" for now. It has such a beautiful form factor for an amp/DAC.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

yeah really excited to try my glacier setup with new shure 846s at london event soon. I like the glacier alot with my er4s but was just great for size
 with lcd2.


----------



## muzic4life

namaiki said:


> Hello peeps, just trying to get my bearings a bit. So, basically the DACport is said by some to have a slightly rolled off treble, and from what I have heard with my ears the Apex Glacier (from PC via the Glacier's USB DAC) is a bit brighter then the DACport, so I was wondering if people thought the Glacier has a generally neutral tonality or if it is actually considered to be slightly bright sounding.


 
  I have DACport LX and the Glacier right now (used to owned DACport as well). I did comparison as well before, with some my other DAC/amp, the Alo International (sold) and The RSA Intruder. The DACport - the one with volume knob on the top has a bit roll-off treble like u said, (but not terribly roll off). Dacport LX wins in term of clarity compared to it - so that's why i keep it. Between The Glacier vs International vs Intruder and DACport LX, when used as a dac to my laptop, for the clarity my pick would be Glacier and International (both are good - but i found Glacier was more exciting to listen - and more clarity as well). The DACport LX vs Intruder - "as a DAC", the quality almost the same, but my pick would be DACport LX ( a bit better in clarity)
  


daniel_hokkaido said:


> yeah really excited to try my glacier setup with new shure 846s at london event soon. I like the glacier alot with my er4s but was just great for size
> with lcd2.


 
 They are fine to be matched. Still enjoyable to listen. but not perfect, IMO. The mids requires a bit sharper and pronounced. Also i feel like the 846 is not really good handling the PRaT/speed that Glacier is offering. is like something missing, supposed to be more accurate, but 846 kinda slow to me and a bit too warm/smooth in overall performance.


----------



## BucketInABucket

How does this amp pair with the iBasso DX50 and HD25?


----------



## ThePrince425

Would the Glacier pair well with IE8? Hoping to get clearer, brighter mids and highs.


----------



## muzic4life

Clearer is for sure. Glacier is very good in detailing, accuracy and clarity achievement (is my top choice among my other amps). However...the mids somewhat just a tad smoothened at the edges and it won't help you to make the mids "brigther" but it does increase the image precision of the sound (more realistic). I never tried with ie8. But I did try with ie800 (owned it before). Seems they worked fine together, except those sparkling treble and punching bass still could not be tamed as I wanted. That said...ie800 is not really my type unfortunately.


----------



## zenki14

theprince425 said:


> Would the Glacier pair well with IE8? Hoping to get clearer, brighter mids and highs.


 
  
 If you want a slim amp, I recommend an Arrow over the Glacier for that preference.  You will get more treble focus and sharpness.  If you don't mind amp size, and want to go even further for extreme quality treble, I suggest an iQube.
  
 For analytical IEMs like JH13, I prefer the Glacier though.  It has great bass for better synergy - the Glacier's bass is about the same amount as Arrow with Bass boost 1, but a little more deep.  So far I like how the Glacier pairs with JH13.


----------



## BucketInABucket

How is the build quality? I've heard stories of the blue text rubbing off.


----------



## midnightwalker

bucketinabucket said:


> How is the build quality? I've heard stories of the blue text rubbing off.


 
  
 The build quality is very good. I used it for couple months and the printing was fine.


----------



## muzic4life

The build quality is very good and robust feel. About the rub off blue print..i believe last time Todd from TTVJ already clarified that only happened to certain quantity of units (i think already taken care of), mine is fine so far..no fade problem what so ever.


----------



## ThePrince425

Well guys, pulled the trigger and got myself the Glacier  it looks, feels and sounds awesome. Somehow it pairs really well with my ie8 and Chris himself hybrid cables. Mids are much smoother, and highs are noticeably distinct and clearer, not exactly brighter as muzic4life had mentioned. Speaks much about the increase in transparency and imaging. Was listening to a few live orchestral pieces, heard someone in the audience cough and could almost pinpoint his position. All in all, pretty stoked with the new setup


----------



## iamdacow

theprince425 said:


> Well guys, pulled the trigger and got myself the Glacier  it looks, feels and sounds awesome. Somehow it pairs really well with my ie8 and Chris himself hybrid cables. Mids are much smoother, and highs are noticeably distinct and clearer, not exactly brighter as muzic4life had mentioned. Speaks much about the increase in transparency and imaging. Was listening to a few live orchestral pieces, heard someone in the audience cough and could almost pinpoint his position. All in all, pretty stoked with the new setup


Enjoy ) the dac is also pretty good as well


----------



## ThePrince425

iamdacow said:


> Enjoy ) the dac is also pretty good as well


 Ridiculous tendency to get excited seeing a fellow SG headfi-er, so hello! Yup, used it as a dac from the laptop. Saw that you've paired this with a CLAS; a combo i see pretty often. Any particular reason for this?


----------



## iamdacow

theprince425 said:


> Ridiculous tendency to get excited seeing a fellow SG headfi-er, so hello! Yup, used it as a dac from the laptop. Saw that you've paired this with a CLAS; a combo i see pretty often. Any particular reason for this?


 

 Haha i wld use the dac if i cld but well the usb is kinda erm not so sturdy so the usb for the dac came off, have yet to send it back haha. Nice seeing another SG headfi-er. Just be careful with the usb socket haha XD. I feel IMHO the dac of the CLAS is more detailed (not by leaps and bounds) than the dac of the glacier and the soundstage tends to be more 3d, but one of the biggest differences is that the dac of the CLAS is colder than that of the glacier however, Source -> Dac of glacier -> Glacier amp -> mid centric headphone/ iem, some good vocal music and you be in cloud 9 haha XD. I see u may soon get the IE8, haha very good pair, my first pair of "audiophile" earphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  oh ya, sorry for your wallet XD


----------



## BucketInABucket

Glacier at $430 VS Quickstep at $325. Decisions!
 Edit: after thinking for a while, I'm pulling the trigger on the glacier. I don't really need the power of the quickstep yet and it's also better for my wallet because the glacier has an integrated dac so I don't have to buy one


----------



## BucketInABucket

Since noone has updated this thread in a bit, double-posting my completed portable rig:


----------



## midnightwalker

bucketinabucket said:


> Since noone has updated this thread in a bit, double-posting my completed portable rig:


 
 Looks great bro. Enjoy the combo.


----------



## BucketInABucket

midnightwalker said:


> Looks great bro. Enjoy the combo.




Thanks, enjoying it right now with the HD25 Aluminium, pretty good synergy between the four components


----------



## JeffA

Has anyone directly compared the Glacier to the Alo Rx MK3? If so, thoughts?


----------



## midnightwalker

RXMk3: More powerful, sparkle treble, neutral mid, punchy mid bass, adjustable quantity of bass.

Glacier: less powerful, sparkle treble, lush and musical mid, lack of sub bass. The DAC section can be used with PC and certain Android phones.

I, personally, prefer the Glacier as it much more musical compare to the MK3. Yes, the MK3 can drive many hard-to-drive fullsize cans with authority but the sound sign is just not for me.

YMMV


----------



## vkalia

Has anyone tried connecting the Glacier to an iPod / iPhone running iOS 7+ via a CCK?   The Glacier has separate USB ports for charging and data, so I am hoping this will work.


----------



## BucketInABucket

vkalia said:


> Has anyone tried connecting the Glacier to an iPod / iPhone running iOS 7+ via a CCK?   The Glacier has separate USB ports for charging and data, so I am hoping this will work.




It should work because you can change the Glacier to run on it's own battery power and not draw power through it's dac port, allowing it to be connected via CCK.


----------



## zenki14

vkalia said:


> Has anyone tried connecting the Glacier to an iPod / iPhone running iOS 7+ via a CCK?   The Glacier has separate USB ports for charging and data, so I am hoping this will work.


 
  
 Reported working on the iOS7 and CCK thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/682222/ios7-iphone-and-apple-cck/60#post_9829046
  
 Although personally, I recommend GS3 with Glacier as you don't need that bulky CCK cable and you can just do microUSB - microUSB.


----------



## barbes

vkalia said:


> Has anyone tried connecting the Glacier to an iPod / iPhone running iOS 7+ via a CCK?   The Glacier has separate USB ports for charging and data, so I am hoping this will work.


 
 It works. Make sure the Glacier is set so that it's not drawing power at the DAC mini-USB port (press gain and reset buttons at the same time to change, or change back).


----------



## jimi

So hot... Love that cable.


----------



## darkwasim786

how does the glacier compare to rsa shadow, p-51 and sr71a...only amp section obviously


----------



## muzic4life

darkwasim786 said:


> how does the glacier compare to rsa shadow, p-51 and sr71a...only amp section obviously




Not sure about shadow, p51..but between 71a and intruder and glacier...both 71a and intruder is warmer...but glacier is clearer.detail is good on all. But if clarity was 1st priority..glacier is the better one to go. And what i like about glacier..the mids is also warm. Not a kind of sharp or zizzling like that. Still have that mellow sounding eventhough the highs is extending better than RSA.


----------



## vkalia

Thanks, Bucket, Zenki and Barbes. I am close to pulling the trigger on one but am not convinced I'll like the sound


----------



## BucketInABucket

You won't regret it if you do, it's a beautiful-sounding amp.


----------



## singleended58

Have anyone connected the Glacier with Galaxy S4 using CablePro Horizon usb micro to usb micro that Todd sell?
Any suggestions of different brands would be appreciated.


----------



## zenki14

Got off the old screen protector and changed to a new one today.  I think my portable rig is done for now.  Like I mentioned before the Glacier has excellent synergy with JH13.

  
 Quote:


singleended58 said:


> Have anyone connected the Glacier with Galaxy S4 using CablePro Horizon usb micro to usb micro that Todd sell?
> Any suggestions of different brands would be appreciated.


 
  
 I have that OTG cable.  Not an S4, but it works perfectly fine for S3.  So there's no problem with the cable itself, but I've been reading that there's possible problems with Android 4.4 not supporting USB audio output.  I might be wrong about this.  I just keep my S3 on 4.0.4 because I only use it as a music player.

  
 I don't use the CablePro anymore though because I prefer right angle and made my own OTG cable, the one in the first photo.  It's just a short USB cable, so if you can solder, DIY is best imo..


----------



## singleended58

Where do you get the materials and supplies for OTG cable? Thanks.


----------



## zenki14

singleended58 said:


> Where do you get the materials and supplies for OTG cable? Thanks.


 
  
 Micro USB right angle male connectors: 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-sets-Micro-USB-5-Pin-Right-Angle-Male-Plug-Socket-Connector-Plastic-Cover/281202448393
  
 And for wires and the sleeve, there's many things you can search on ebay.  I used what I had left over after doing a DIYmod (iPod 5G mod) which was a 30awg solid core pure silver cable (I can't find the seller anymore).  Ofcourse it's USB so it doesn't have to be silver or single core (you can use copper and stranded wire too), I just used it because it was the most thin cable I had and easy to work with.  The micro USB connector's solder points are small, so it's easier to use thin cables.
  
 I recommend 30awg to 26awg, anything lower number or thicker may still fit but maybe you can't use sleeves beyond a certain thickness.  In my case I just used thin cables and covered with a 3mm red sleeve I also bought on ebay, just to give it a tidy look.
  
 You don't need to buy from ebay if you can find connectors, wires and sleeves locally.
  
 Tutorial and pin layout pics on this thread helps too:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/666267/diy-otg-micro-usb-b-cable-to-usb-b-tutorial


----------



## singleended58

zenki14 said:


> Micro USB right angle male connectors:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-sets-Micro-USB-5-Pin-Right-Angle-Male-Plug-Socket-Connector-Plastic-Cover/281202448393
> 
> And for wires and the sleeve, there's many things you can search on ebay.  I used what I had left over after doing a DIYmod (iPod 5G mod) which was a 30awg solid core pure silver cable (I can't find the seller anymore).  Ofcourse it's USB so it doesn't have to be silver or single core (you can use copper and stranded wire too), I just used it because it was the most thin cable I had and easy to work with.  The micro USB connector's solder points are small, so it's easier to use thin cables.
> ...




Thank you.


----------



## vkalia

bucketinabucket said:


> You won't regret it if you do, it's a beautiful-sounding amp.


 
  
 Well, I did it.   Y'all can apologise to my wallet later


----------



## singleended58

muzic4life said:


> Not sure about shadow, p51..but between 71a and intruder and glacier...both 71a and intruder is warmer...but glacier is clearer.detail is good on all. But if clarity was 1st priority..glacier is the better one to go. And what i like about glacier..the mids is also warm. Not a kind of sharp or zizzling like that. Still have that mellow sounding eventhough the highs is extending better than RSA.




Yes, I agreed and won't regret after swapping the Glacier with my RSA 71b.)


----------



## BucketInABucket

vkalia said:


> Well, I did it.   Y'all can apologise to my wallet later



I think this is an apt avatar for most of head-fi


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I was chatting with Todd about alternatives to the glacier which he sells..both the hifim8 and the theorem. Despite me saying im considering buying, Todd was open in not rating the other amps to be much better than the glacier. Now maybe he is trying to keep me on the apex house sound but i reckon not, as I don't think Todd is worthy of such cynicism. 
  
 Interesting that he feels an amp (theorem) nearly twice the cost of the glacier isn't much better. Just shows you want a great product the glacier is!


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Well, bias surely plays a part in that opinion by Todd. Like it or not, he is attached to the amp he has made.
 But, I still believe that the Glacier is one of the best for value (and underrated) in its price range. It has excellent sound, good build quality with a sleek design, what more could you want?


----------



## fuzzy1969

I think the glacier a excellent amp, but being a retailer he probably doesn't like to recommend stuff, Pete millet is the designer of the glacier and he designs some rather nice tube stuff as well.


----------



## muzic4life

Pairing IPC with Theroem as dac + Glacier is VERY VERY wonderful to drive cans like HD800/HD650/or even the T1. The combo can drive either one with FULL authority and beautiful sound. Especially with HD650 i always feel it has a very good synergy with Glacier amp (based on my taste).


----------



## AnakChan

absolutezero said:


> Well, bias surely plays a part in that opinion by Todd. Like it or not, he is attached to the amp he has made.
> But, I still believe that the Glacier is one of the best for value (and underrated) in its price range. It has excellent sound, good build quality with a sleek design, what more could you want?


 

 +1 to this actually. I personally do like the Apex Glacier quite a bit (as an amp, source is the VentureCraft Go-DAP). As you've said, it's a pity it gets very little recognition here and really does deserve a little more attention.


----------



## BucketInABucket

absolutezero said:


> Well, bias surely plays a part in that opinion by Todd. Like it or not, he is attached to the amp he has made.
> But, I still believe that the Glacier is one of the best for value (and underrated) in its price range. It has excellent sound, good build quality with a sleek design, what more could you want?


 
 +2, excellent sound using it both as an amp with the DX50 WM8740 and it's own inbuilt dac with my laptop as the source, and it's such a slim package too!


----------



## vkalia

So I got the amp yesterday and connected it to my iPod Touch 64GB via the Lightning CCK. Had to press GAIN / RESET together to switch off USB charging on the data port. With that, the combo works.
  
 I had also gotten a new pair of headphones - Audio Technica ATH-ESW9As. I plugged them in and had a go. Was quite disappointed initially as there was a fair bit of electrical interference, in the form of crackling noises, and I put the rig away till the evening.   
  
 Later, I sat down and a good listening session - NWA "Straight Outta Compton", Charles Munch's epic performance of Saint Saens Symphony No 3 and some Count Basie.    
  
 This is meant to be my casual listening rig and more than audiophile perfection, I am looking for PRaT - and this combo certainly has it in spades with rap & orchestral music  (I'll listen to some metal later).   The headphones certainly contribute it to it - they have a lot of slam and impact for on-ear cans, although at the expense of true accuracy, but that's ok by me (given my intended use of this rig).   Also, by moving the cable around, I avoided a repeat of the electrical interference as well, so that was a big win.
  
 I need to spend more time with the amp testing it with my other rigs, to get a sense of what it can do, but so far, I am quite pleased with it.
  
 The only issue I have with this is - with the CCK and the USB cable, it isnt a very tidy rig.   Given how thin both the Glacier and iPod Touch are, I'd like to find a neater cable solution.   If anyone has any ideas, please let me know.


----------



## BucketInABucket

vkalia said:


> The only issue I have with this is - with the CCK and the USB cable, it isnt a very tidy rig.   Given how thin both the Glacier and iPod Touch are, I'd like to find a neater cable solution.   If anyone has any ideas, please let me know.


 
 I think that certain cable manufacturers may do you an iPod touch connector (lightning or 30-pin) to microUSB cable if you ask them. I'm not sure which ones will though, sorry.


----------



## barbes

bucketinabucket said:


> I think that certain cable manufacturers may do you an iPod touch connector (lightning or 30-pin) to microUSB cable if you ask them. I'm not sure which ones will though, sorry.


 
 The CCK needs to be in the chain for the Glacier to work with iOS7 - the Lightning cable alone won't work.  And it's turning out to be very difficult to redo the Apple CCK cable into something low-profile; it's got chips in it that Apple has made it very hard to work with.  It seems like it should be easy to rebuild the "long" CCK cable into something short and reterminated, but it looks like it's not.  This is very frustrating: the operational capacity to have as really compact and high-quality rig is there - a Touch/Glacier stack would be terrific - but right now there's no way to get the overall form factor right.


----------



## BucketInABucket

barbes said:


> The CCK needs to be in the chain for the Glacier to work with iOS7 - the Lightning cable alone won't work.  And it's turning out to be very difficult to redo the Apple CCK cable into something low-profile; it's got chips in it that Apple has made it very hard to work with.  It seems like it should be easy to rebuild the "long" CCK cable into something short and reterminated, but it looks like it's not.  This is very frustrating: the operational capacity to have as really compact and high-quality rig is there - a Touch/Glacier stack would be terrific - but right now there's no way to get the overall form factor right.


 
 I have seen a Lightning to MicroUSB cable with a bulge for the CCK in the middle, it tends to be smaller than Lighting to CCK then USB to MicroUSB in any case. Not that much smaller but small enough for it to make a difference.


----------



## zenki14

If I were in the same position to use the Touch/iOS7 I would modify the CCK, make it short and use right angle plugs. However so far I haven't seen modified CCK cables (DIY'd by head-fiers) so I suppose it may not be easy as just cut and re-solder.

I actually really thought about that route. It was a decision between the Touch and GS3, but I got a better price for the GS3 so I just went that way. And making an OTG cable (simple microUSB to microUSB) is much easier.


----------



## vkalia

Well, I have an S3 so i may end up switching over to that if I cannot find a neat and tidy solution, I guess.   Damn shame about the form-factor of the CCK cable, though.  Even if it was a plug-plug style (like the Lighting to 30-pin adapters), that'd work as well.


----------



## singleended58

Got glacier connected to S4 (android 4.3) and it is an excellent combiNation.
But now the S4 keeps remind me updating I am afraid if I update to android 4.4 it would not work well with glacier sonically. Therefore, do you have any suggestions or best solutions?


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

You could root ur phone and put cyanogenmod on. Getting rid of all the samsung bloatware apparently quietens the phone alot which can only be good for your audio. I've been meaning to do this for ages. There is a one click installer for cyanogen on Google play store


----------



## singleended58

daniel_hokkaido said:


> You could root ur phone and put cyanogenmod on. Getting rid of all the samsung bloatware apparently quietens the phone alot which can only be good for your audio. I've been meaning to do this for ages. There is a one click installer for cyanogen on Google play store




I have tried to find the cyanogenmod in google play but could not see it. It is in the website but it's a 200mb size zip file. How is the process step by step? Do you have any links? Thanks.


----------



## vkalia

If you put Cyanogenmod on the phone, you lose USB out, btw.


----------



## singleended58

vkalia said:


> If you put Cyanogenmod on the phone, you lose USB out, btw.




What do you mean by that?


----------



## vkalia

Cyanogenmod doesn't support USB Audio out with an OTG cable. So you lose the ability to use an external DAC.

I am going back to a stock ROM for this reason.


----------



## singleended58

I heard US GS3 has Wolfson dac installed what about US GS4?


----------



## singleended58

vkalia said:


> Cyanogenmod doesn't support USB Audio out with an OTG cable. So you lose the ability to use an external DAC.
> 
> I am going back to a stock ROM for this reason.




So my question is should I install the software update of my GS4 now since it would not work with Cablepro Horizon to connect to the Aoex Glacier.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Whoa really? OK cyanogenmod is dead to me  
  
 I just have found my s3 has slowed down a whole deal since I got it last April. Any tips/software on how to get rid of all the bloatware
 and keep my s3 lean and mean? 
  
 Dan


----------



## vkalia

Buy an iPhone (I just did ).


----------



## andyph666

Is there any other way to connect the glacier to a iphone 5s or do i have to get the 30 pin to lightning adapter and go from there? The size of the glacier is just too convenient compared to the mfi dac/amps. Thanks.


----------



## BucketInABucket

You need an Apple CCK for the lightning connector, then an USB A to Micro USB cable to connect the CCK to the glacier.


----------



## andyph666

Is that to make it work with Glacier's DAC? What if I just want to use the amp and be more portable? Thanks.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Yea that's if you want to use the Glacier's USD DAC. If you don't need that and want to use the iPhone's inbuilt DAC then I think you'll need the Lightning to 30-pin and then use a LOD. It's better to sell the 5 and get an iDevice with a 30-pin connection if you don't want to use the Glacier's DAC imo.


----------



## andyph666@gmail.com

Ah okay thanks. I had the iphone 4s but I wanted an all in one device unfortunately so I sold it :/. Now, I wish i hadn't. Is the DAC that much better than the iphone's internal dac? The CCK lightning to usb doesnt make it very portable considering its more of a cable than an adapter.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Imo it equals the WM8740 in the DX50 so it should also be better than the iPhone dac. I've never actually tried that combo out though. Either way I think you probably need to use the Glacier DAC or get an iDevice DAC like the CLAS because I'm pretty sure Lightning can't output an analog audio signal.


----------



## singleended58

I have done the updates on GS4 which is not affected to SQ. It is even better when listening wuth Se535.


----------



## drake1612

Have anyone here ever had problem with sensitive iem?
  
 I have a good glacier deal, but my sony ex1000 is really sensitive(may be one of the most sensitive iems), and I'd like not to hear any noise or hiss :|
  
 Also don't want to use any impedance adaptor, it's a pain to use it with portable combo


----------



## zenki14

With the Glacier used daily I don't hear hiss or noise with my JH13 normally... and they're super freaking sensitive IEMs.
  
 At times the Glacier can be prone to ticking noise or static, like if you have a mobile transmitting signal very close to it.  I have the GS3 stuck with the Glacier, but I don't use it as a phone and it's always set on airplane mode, and this helps to keep noise to zero (unless I go close to a person talking with another mobile).


----------



## drake1612

So if I use it with a dap with clean lineout, no mobile signal, it shouldn't be a problem? Is the noise really zero? Because I usually listen at low vol, just a slight noise can be annoying.
  
 btw, for a transportable setup, which one is better, ipod+glacier or dx100? Just in sound quality. From what I read, they have similar sound sign, so not sure which one is better. I already have an ipod classic, but can't choose between 290$ glacier and 400$ dx100. Both are pretty good deals. 
  
 btw2, I like your avatar, nice mami and miu nenroids


----------



## esuhgb

I use my glacier with my ie80's and fa4e and do get a bit of hiss. But its in audible when the music starts playing. I don't detect any hiss when I use my pfe's 122 or d2k's. I feel its a wonderful amp and the fact It has a dac is a bonus.
  
 As for which is better the ipod+glacier or dx100, I cant help there, but from what I have noticed with sensitive easy to drive headphones adding an amp to my ipod touch doesn't make a big enough difference to warrant me taking my amp when I am out and about. If you need a usb dac + amp I'd suggest getting the glacier.


----------



## singleended58

In my case it is little bit different. I'd like the SQ of S4+glacier more than ipod+glacier.


----------



## AnakChan

singleended58 said:


> In my case it is little bit different. I'd like the SQ of S4+glacier more than ipod+glacier.


 
  
 In both cases :-
 1) are you using the DAC of the Glacier? Or the DAC of the phone and only the amp of the player is in common?
 2) are the music track format the same?
 3) what kind of digital LODs are you using (i.e. standard OTG cables or "audiophile"-type cables with fancy compositions?)


----------



## zenki14

drake1612 said:


> So if I use it with a dap with clean lineout, no mobile signal, it shouldn't be a problem? Is the noise really zero? Because I usually listen at low vol, just a slight noise can be annoying.
> 
> btw, for a transportable setup, which one is better, ipod+glacier or dx100? Just in sound quality. From what I read, they have similar sound sign, so not sure which one is better. I already have an ipod classic, but can't choose between 290$ glacier and 400$ dx100. Both are pretty good deals.
> 
> btw2, I like your avatar, nice mami and miu nenroids


 
  
 Ok sorry I probably overstated it as zero noise, you may or may not hear very slight hiss depending on the source, iems and conditions, you can only find out by actually trying.  I said "zero" since atleast for my setup hiss is not audible..
  
 I've never heard of the DX100 so I cannot comment exactly which is better..  However just talking about the Glacier, personally I find using the USB DAC section of the Glacier has better tonal balance, than just using line input (connected from a diymod iPod Video 5G line out).  It seems like, the musical, smooth amp section of the Glacier is tuned to be used with the Cirrus Logic DAC section, that adds details and precision.
  
 Oh yes nendoroids are cool.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've had this hype about them in the past few years, although the collection is getting a bit too much for my room, and recently I'm taking a rest gathering more haha..


----------



## singleended58

anakchan said:


> In both cases :-
> 1) are you using the DAC of the Glacier? Or the DAC of the phone and only the amp of the player is in common?
> 
> 2) are the music track format the same?
> ...




1) I use the glacier DAC (connected between S4 phone's micro usb B and micro usb B of the glacier-cable horizon). Ipod to glacier via LOD to 3.5 (mini) 
2) Music format: ipod with 253 kbps (itunes from CD) whereas S4 with 128 kbps mp3 format.
3) Toxic cables Viper (it is a diy type bought from here not original TC)

I used ipod 6 not the RWA mod 5.5 I own.


----------



## drake1612

Thanks for your helps. I think I'll find a impedance resistor at local stores, if I can't, I'll consider about dx100, though I think buying both is the best option


----------



## hawpunch

Need some help:
  
 Just got my Apex Glacier and it won't charge through my computer's USB port . I had this problem recently with my TTVJ Slim amp/dac and thought the slim had died out on me.  It appears that it may not be the case. I have four usb ports here and I can charge my iPhone on all four ports without problem. In addition, my bluetooth dongle works in every usb port.  My Glacier will power on temporarily since its not fully charged but will turn off.  Can anyone help ?


----------



## barbes

hawpunch said:


> Need some help:
> 
> Just got my Apex Glacier and it won't charge through my computer's USB port . I had this problem recently with my TTVJ Slim amp/dac and thought the slim had died out on me.  It appears that it may not be the case. I have four usb ports here and I can charge my iPhone on all four ports without problem. In addition, my bluetooth dongle works in every usb port.  My Glacier will power on temporarily since its not fully charged but will turn off.  Can anyone help ?




It may have the charge function turned off for the data port. Press both the gain and reset switches simultaneously - that will switch it back on, if that's the problem.


----------



## hawpunch

barbes said:


> It may have the charge function turned off for the data port. Press both the gain and reset switches simultaneously - that will switch it back on, if that's the problem.


 
 Unfortunately, it won't charge through either the charging or data port through usb on my computer.  I just found a spare wall charger unit and plugged the usb into that and i have it charging via an outlet. so it works in that respect. Thanks for your help though


----------



## barbes

That's odd. Hope the TTVJ people can help you. The Apex is a great unit.


----------



## midnightwalker

hawpunch said:


> Need some help:
> 
> Just got my Apex Glacier and it won't charge through my computer's USB port . I had this problem recently with my TTVJ Slim amp/dac and thought the slim had died out on me.  It appears that it may not be the case. I have four usb ports here and I can charge my iPhone on all four ports without problem. In addition, my bluetooth dongle works in every usb port.  My Glacier will power on temporarily since its not fully charged but will turn off.  Can anyone help ?




May be the power voltage of your usb ports are too weak to charge. You can try it on another pc/laptop to see what happens.


----------



## hawpunch

midnightwalker said:


> May be the power voltage of your usb ports are too weak to charge. You can try it on another pc/laptop to see what happens.


 
 Was thinking the same thing, but I was running my ttvj slim through the usb ports with no problems before when the usb ports suddenly stopped charging my slim. i think both the slim and glacier require 500mah usb out?


----------



## barbes

hawpunch said:


> Unfortunately, it won't charge through either the charging or data port through usb on my computer.  I just found a spare wall charger unit and plugged the usb into that and i have it charging via an outlet. so it works in that respect. Thanks for your help though




Also, try the reset button - that will reboot the processor which controls the power supply.


----------



## hawpunch

barbes said:


> Also, try the reset button - that will reboot the processor which controls the power supply.


 
 Pressed the reset button a number of times, and no go . Going to go home and try it on my Mac and see if its my work computer that's acting up.


----------



## AnakChan

hawpunch said:


> Pressed the reset button a number of times, and no go . Going to go home and try it on my Mac and see if its my work computer that's acting up.


did you try the reset button *whilst* the USB cable is plugged into the charge port?


----------



## hawpunch

Managed to get it working. Turned out the Glacier's charge was too small for it to be recognized by my work computer.  So I had to charge it up using a wall charger first.  After it was fully charged, I turned it on and connected it to a USB port and the computer recognized, and installed the necessary drivers. It's been working well so far . I hope they can add a wall charger as part of the package as if I didn't have one on hand, I wouldn't have been able to charge up the Glacier.


----------



## midnightwalker

Congrats. Now you can enjoy it


----------



## BucketInABucket

Glacier won't charge when I plug a USB cable into the charging USB port. Instead, it turns on...strange


----------



## singleended58

bucketinabucket said:


> Glacier won't charge when I plug a USB cable into the charging USB port. Instead, it turns on...strange :confused_face:




Does the light blink continuously? If so, that is normal.


----------



## BucketInABucket

The light does not blink white at all. Instead, the entire thing switches on (the rainbow show).


----------



## singleended58

Try to press on volume control until it switches off. Mine has light blinkking a little while then stop.


----------



## BucketInABucket

When I switched it off the light doesn't flash. I think it still charges from the DAC plug, just a minor issue with the charging port.


----------



## AnakChan

bucketinabucket said:


> When I switched it off the light doesn't flash. I think it still charges from the DAC plug, just a minor issue with the charging port.


 
  
 My Apex gets into a weird state more often than other DAC/amps I have. I've had to hit reset a couple of times to get it back to normal behaviour.


----------



## singleended58

anakchan said:


> My Apex gets into a weird state more often than other DAC/amps I have. I've had to hit reset a couple of times to get it back to normal behaviour.




Really! Would it happen to all units in a long time use?


----------



## namaiki

singleended58 said:


> Really! Would it happen to all units in a long time use?


 
 Same thing happens for mine as well. Once in a blue moon, it suddenly decides to go silent on me and I will have to reset it or unplug/plug, off/on. When it goes silent, foobar2k w/WASAPI chucks out an error message but I can't remember exactly what it said - I will have to write it down next time. That's for the DAC only. I think the amplifier part of the Glacier shouldn't ever crash.
  
 I've been thinking of getting a separate DAC but nothing stands out.


----------



## zenki14

I've been using the DAC section everyday for the past several months, but so far no weird states or sudden shut downs, at all.


----------



## AnakChan

namaiki said:


> Same thing happens for mine as well. Once in a blue moon, it suddenly decides to go silent on me and I will have to reset it or unplug/plug, off/on. When it goes silent, foobar2k w/WASAPI chucks out an error message but I can't remember exactly what it said - I will have to write it down next time. That's for the DAC only. I think the amplifier part of the Glacier shouldn't ever crash.
> 
> I've been thinking of getting a separate DAC but nothing stands out.


 
  
 I use my Apex as an amp only (with VentureCraft DD as my DAC). But I also switch my Apex to lower power mode for the DAC by default for use with the iPad, and Android devices, etc. I'm speculating here it's in the low power mode that I tend to have these hangups. They're not a frequent occurrence but more frequent than other DAC/Amps.
  
 Meanwhile there's one that I can replicate. If my Apex battery is fully drained, I have to reset to kick off charging again...it's not just a matter of plugging into the USB charger.
  
 None of these issues are show stoppers though. It's still a great performing DAC/Amp.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Hmm I didn't know the DAC was prone to those issues. Oh well good to know nothings really wrong 

EDIT: Made a review of this gear! http://www.head-fi.org/products/apex-high-fi-audio-glacier-portable-amp-dac/reviews/10569


----------



## turokrocks

I know the answer is no, but I need to ask
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
  
 Any asio drivers for the Apex Glacier?
  
 I never had it connected to my PC, always to my Note3.


----------



## BucketInABucket

turokrocks said:


> I know the answer is no, but I need to ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yup, I think there should be ASIO drivers. Never used them though, I've always used WASAPI.


----------



## turokrocks

bucketinabucket said:


> Yup, I think there should be ASIO drivers. Never used them though, I've always used WASAPI.


 
 Really?
 Appreciate if you could direct me to where I can find them?
 Thanks


----------



## BucketInABucket

turokrocks said:


> Really?
> Appreciate if you could direct me to where I can find them?
> Thanks


 
 I don't think there are any specific drivers for them. The stock ASIO drivers should work though.


----------



## daanh

Hi, I just got the Glacier today, and I'm a bit underwhelmed. I don't hear a difference compared to the Fiio E07K. I have a Fostex TH600. Shouldn't I get a remarkable improvement in sound? Maybe the bass is a tiny bit tighter, but overall... Did I expect too much from a different amp?
  
 Thx, Daan


----------



## lololololo

Give i





daanh said:


> Hi, I just got the Glacier today, and I'm a bit underwhelmed. I don't hear a difference compared to the Fiio E07K. I have a Fostex TH600. Shouldn't I get a remarkable improvement in sound? Maybe the bass is a tiny bit tighter, but overall... Did I expect too much from a different amp?
> 
> Thx, Daan




Give it some time to burn in, mine took at least 400-500 hours before I started to enjoy it


----------



## daanh

Sorry, but i absolutely dont believe in that


----------



## lololololo

^^^ your choice bro


----------



## BucketInABucket

daanh said:


> Hi, I just got the Glacier today, and I'm a bit underwhelmed. I don't hear a difference compared to the Fiio E07K. I have a Fostex TH600. Shouldn't I get a remarkable improvement in sound? Maybe the bass is a tiny bit tighter, but overall... Did I expect too much from a different amp?
> 
> Thx, Daan


 
 I didn't particularly like the Glacier to TH600 pairing either. The Glacier is designed to power IEMs (although it has the muscle to decently power portable and efficient full-sized cans too) so that may explain why you didn't hear much of a difference. You will get better results with a more efficient portable can or IEMs as the TH600 has an average sound when it's not being powered to its full potential (basically when being powered by most portable amps).


----------



## daanh

bucketinabucket said:


> I didn't particularly like the Glacier to TH600 pairing either. The Glacier is designed to power IEMs (although it has the muscle to decently power portable and efficient full-sized cans too) so that may explain why you didn't hear much of a difference. You will get better results with a more efficient portable can or IEMs as the TH600 has an average sound when it's not being powered to its full potential (basically when being powered by most portable amps).


 
 Thanks for the reply. Is there a portable amp that does the TH600 justice in your opinion?
  
 I wouldn't describe my TH600 sound as average, it does sound really great to me. It's just that it doesn't have those "silky highs".


----------



## BucketInABucket

daanh said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is there a portable amp that does the TH600 justice in your opinion?
> 
> I wouldn't describe my TH600 sound as average, it does sound really great to me. It's just that it doesn't have those "silky highs".


 
 Well, it depends on whether you want to go balanced or not. If you want to go balanced, try the PB2 or SR71B. If you don't, the Portaphile 627 or Pico Power (if you don't mind double 9V batteries) should be OK.


----------



## daanh

bucketinabucket said:


> Well, it depends on whether you want to go balanced or not. If you want to go balanced, try the PB2 or SR71B. If you don't, the Portaphile 627 or Pico Power (if you don't mind double 9V batteries) should be OK.


 
 Hmmm, I'd like to have a DAC/AMP combo. Non balanced.


----------



## BucketInABucket

daanh said:


> Hmmm, I'd like to have a DAC/AMP combo. Non balanced.


 
 I can only think of the Centrance Hifi-M8 that _might_ be a good pairing. I've never personally heard the combination however, so I can't vouch for its sound. There aren't many of those on the market.


----------



## daanh

bucketinabucket said:


> I can only think of the Centrance Hifi-M8 that _might_ be a good pairing. I've never personally heard the combination however, so I can't vouch for its sound. There aren't many of those on the market.


 
 Yeah, I was afraid it would come to that. 
  
 I think I'm going to send the Glacier back and try the M8.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## BucketInABucket

daanh said:


> Yeah, I was afraid it would come to that.
> 
> I think I'm going to send the Glacier back and try the M8.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 You're welcome. Shame the Glacier didn't fit your needs as I really do like it. Good luck with the M8 though


----------



## midnightwalker

daanh said:


> Hi, I just got the Glacier today, and I'm a bit underwhelmed. I don't hear a difference compared to the Fiio E07K. I have a Fostex TH600. Shouldn't I get a remarkable improvement in sound? Maybe the bass is a tiny bit tighter, but overall... Did I expect too much from a different amp?
> 
> Thx, Daan


 
  
 My experience with the Glacier is that I noticed just a little bit improve in overall sound. But after a couple weeks get used to the sound, I plugged my headphones directly to the laptop and ipod. It really surprised me about the change. So take your time to get used of the sound sign and get back to the E07K to see what happens. If you want to see a remarkable different in sound, may be you can try a darker amp such as Arrow 3G.


----------



## BucketInABucket

The arrow is practically a wire with gain. It doesn't really add anything to the sound signature of the headphones you're listening to so it takes a while to notice its merits, like midnightwalker said.


----------



## midnightwalker

bucketinabucket said:


> The arrow is practically a wire with gain.


 
  
 Huh? Did you try it?


----------



## BucketInABucket

Oh I meant the glacier, my bad haha


----------



## petroconsult

hey u guys did apex work on samsung note3 snapdrogon ? , between pure DAP such as DX90 or X5 and note3 + Apex Glacier, which one do u choose


----------



## singleended58

If you got an decent IEM I think Fiio X5 would be enough.


----------



## petroconsult

singleended58 said:


> If you got an decent IEM I think Fiio X5 would be enough.


 
 if same price . which one better .


----------



## singleended58

What is your budget?


----------



## petroconsult

500$ .


----------



## singleended58

petroconsult said:


> 500$ .




Get yourself a Fiio X5 or DX90 would fit your budget.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

petroconsult said:


> hey u guys did apex work on samsung note3 snapdrogon ? , between pure DAP such as DX90 or X5 and note3 + Apex Glacier, which one do u choose


 

 Purely based on sound signature, I think X5 and Glacier might complement each other since Glacier is forward sounding meanwhile X5 is warm sounding.
 Never heard the combination but might be worth thinking about.


----------



## singleended58

absolutezero said:


> Purely based on sound signature, I think X5 and Glacier might complement each other since Glacier is forward sounding meanwhile X5 is warm sounding.
> Never heard the combination but might be worth thinking about.




TBH I have tried Apex Glacier with GS4 (headfiers rave good matching combination of Glacier and their GS3) and my ears did not really like since the GS4 SQ is already good enough.


----------



## BucketInABucket

absolutezero said:


> Purely based on sound signature, I think X5 and Glacier might complement each other since Glacier is forward sounding meanwhile X5 is warm sounding.
> Never heard the combination but might be worth thinking about.


 
 I've tried the Glacier with the X5 and so did my dad. Neither of us were impressed by the combo. The Glacier and X5 have practically the same footprint though


----------



## singleended58

Same here. I have tried X5 with Theorem 720, ALO RMx3B and iBasso PB2 but none of them are matched, except the Kojo KM01 Brass which produce more warm sounding.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

bucketinabucket said:


> I've tried the Glacier with the X5 and so did my dad. Neither of us were impressed by the combo. The Glacier and X5 have practically the same footprint though


 
  
 That's a good thing to notice, thought it would work out somehow....
  
 I might try for the combo if I got the chance to test out the X5 again.


----------



## petroconsult

so the x5 have better SQ than Note3 +apex glacier right u guys


----------



## singleended58

petroconsult said:


> so the x5 have better SQ than Note3 +apex glacier right u guys




I guess so since I have tried with 3 different IEMs the all sound good with X5. No doubt!


----------



## turokrocks

petroconsult said:


> so the x5 have better SQ than Note3 +apex glacier right u guys


 
 Better is a wrong way to describe it.
  
 Its a matter of personal taste.
  
 I still prefer the Note3+Apex Galcier to the X5 (borrowed), Why you ask?
  
 Its better as a whole package taking into consideration the UI, SQ, Screen...etc


----------



## zenki14

petroconsult said:


> so the x5 have better SQ than Note3 +apex glacier right u guys


 
  
 In my review of the X5 I compared it to my GS3 (USB to) Glacier.
 So it's a comparison of the X5 headphone out vs Glacier DAC section + amp sound.
  
 The X5 comes pretty close, but comparing very critically and analitically (ie nitpicking) with JH13, I would say the Glacier sounds slightly better.  Glacier has more control of bass (the deep bottom bass of X5 is a bit boomy, you can hear with dubstep type tracks), and sweet mid to highs.  However I've been reading that the X5's latest firmware may have slight sonic improvements (it wasn't out when I had the review unit).  So it's a tough call now I would say.  It's probably more a matter of preference and synergy with your IEMs.  The general signature is similar though.
  
 Also personally I prefer using the GS3 as a source because it supports M3U lists.  Still waiting for Fiio to work on that.


----------



## ursawar0000

This might not be the right question, but can I use the apex glacier as a amp alone?does it have 2 separate inputs for dac and amp or amp only?


----------



## namaiki

There's a 3.5mm jack for audio input to the amp section so it can be used as an amp by itself, and there is USB input so that the internal DAC can be used via the amp.
  
 In short, yes the Glacier can be used as an amp by itself and it has a battery that is said to last 12 hours but I haven't tested that myself.


----------



## billy2789

Been following this post for long and finally my own unit! It's working with my Sony Z1f, paired with my custom made to length usb cable. 


It sounds infinitely better than my other combi (z1f phoneout, fiio x5 phoneout) . Now it's time for enjoyment, tks for all the info on this thread.


----------



## foshow

Hi, is the glacier a good pair with ibasso dx90?


----------



## NUTTANICK

I'd been using this combo for sometime and loving it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Kinda finding my apex glacier / er4s pairing is wearing thin. Just need a lusher and more forgiving iem of harsh recordings. 
  
 Any suggestions of good pairing with apex glacier? over ear cable, good soundstage and lush sound but without crazy rolled off highs my preference 
  
 thanks!


----------



## BucketInABucket

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Kinda finding my apex glacier / er4s pairing is wearing thin. Just need a lusher and more forgiving iem of harsh recordings.
> 
> Any suggestions of good pairing with apex glacier? over ear cable, good soundstage and lush sound but without crazy rolled off highs my preference
> 
> thanks!


 
 Ouch, the brutally neutral ER4S combined with the clear transparent Glacier does equal holding a microscope up to the music and revealing each and every flaw possible. An IEM that I'm really enjoying but which requires personal testing due to the rubber thing surrounding it is the ADL EH-008. It's warm and oh so natural and pleasant to listen to music with but it has the tradeoff of not being the most revealing IEM. I haven't compared it to IEMs in a similar price point but it stacked up favourably against much more expensive IEMs in my short auditioning session. Also, I'll have to mention that rubber thing again. Either it bothers you or it doesn't so I highly recommend trying it on first.


----------



## iamdacow

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Kinda finding my apex glacier / er4s pairing is wearing thin. Just need a lusher and more forgiving iem of harsh recordings.
> 
> Any suggestions of good pairing with apex glacier? over ear cable, good soundstage and lush sound but without crazy rolled off highs my preference
> 
> thanks!


 

 Personally i love my noble 4 with the glacier however i would not say that the noble 4 is lush, as for forgiving i suppose its quite well balanced however tends to lean towards the less forgiving side.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Thanks guys ...ill look into these models ..yeah and I dont know what I was thinking with the er4s and glacier  
  
 I have been looking at 1964ears V3 ...read the review by John G. Anyone here ever use that model with glacier ?


----------



## rushofblood

Just got a Glacier and the severe RF interference is the only thing ruining the sound. Has anyone figured out a way to circumvent this? It's perfect size wise when stacked with the equally anorexic iPhone 6 and having to go down to 3G just to listen to music without crackles and pops (which show up in 4G use) feels like a waste of the hardware


----------



## AnakChan

I wonder if something like this will work or not :-


----------



## Poimandres

Just ordered the last Glacier.  I assume there should be more coming, can't wait to receive it again.


----------



## Poimandres

Update there will be no more Glaciers.  Todd and Pete will be focusing on high end desktop amps and they have no plans for a new portable amp.  It is a sad day indeed.....


----------



## Poimandres

I just finished charging the Glacier, I must say I forgot how damn good this thing sounds. Pink Floyd > Media Monkey > wasapi > glacier dac > glacier amp > JH13FP =


----------



## turokrocks

At last I had the time to open it.


----------



## Poimandres

Thats a pretty busy pcb.  Quick question for the glacier owners when plugging a dac (that is powered on) line out (like the geekout for instance) into the line in on the glacier do you have the glacier off or on?  Does it matter?


----------



## namaiki

poimandres said:


> Thats a pretty busy pcb.  Quick question for the glacier owners when plugging a powered on dac line out (like the geekout for instance) into the line in on the glacier do you have the glacier off or on?  Does it matter?


 
 Don't think it makes any difference, but I would probably have it turned on.


----------



## Poimandres

I wonder if Pete hand solders everything?  That pcb is certainly impressive.


----------



## Rotijon

Well, now that the glaciers are no longer available, any recommendations =(


----------



## esuhgb

A used glacier


----------



## Poimandres

Supply and demand


----------



## jelt2359

rotijon said:


> Well, now that the glaciers are no longer available, any recommendations =(


 
 TTVJ slim? Probably not as fast and not as clean, but same signature....
  
 Or TTVJ MHP. I have two of these babies.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Not simple to think of alternatives. I tried a Chord Hugo but its too damn big and imo performed sub par with BA iems. Amazing with hd650s though. 
  
 That headfonia review of portadac looked good. 
  
 ALO international? 
  
 prob is the form factor of the glacier is insanely good.


----------



## TonySunshine

other alternatives I can think of are 
  
 Cypher labs piccolo dac
 Centrance mini m8
 Alo international+
  
 and other dac/amp's of similar form factor(probably not same class)
 JDS Labs C5D
 Headstage Arrow 5G


----------



## Poimandres

The leckerton uha6 mkii is also a great device.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

anyone have any sonic impressions of glacier vs mini m8? Just for use with iems.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Any impressions of how the Shure se846 pair with the apex glacier? I heard they are only 9ohms impedance. 
 So any hiss?


----------



## zenki14

When I tested SE846 at e-earphone Tokyo, I didn't hear any particular hiss, but this is in the shop with a bit of background noise, I cannot guarantee no audible hiss in dead silent conditions.
  
 Coming from JH13 the SE846 sounded bassy.  Very mid-bass centric, but this should be because of the factory black filter and olives.  Should be able to change a lot with filters and ear tips.
  
 Even though I mentioned bassy, I actually found the sound quality very good overall.  Exciting and engaging.  The highs still were there and extended well enough, compared to the SE535 treble rolled off.  Clarity and sparkle is obviously not in a JH13 level, but again I think impressions can change a lot with filters and ear tips.
  
 Just talking about SQ, the SE846 is among the best universals I've heard.  However personally what I don't like about current Shure IEMs is the MMCX connectors and factory cables with memory wire.  The chunky connector combined with tough memory wire, is too sturdy and creates too much force when you adjust the memory wire while having the IEMs fitted.  Anything or anybody accidently pulling the cable while fitted... I can only imagine pain.
  
 That's why I strongly recommend getting aftermarket cables (light, soft cables without memory wire) to Shure owner friends.  Or even reshell or get custom molds.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Thanks for the impressions! more and more excited to try these!


----------



## Bark Snarly

Well I got my glacier a few days ago from another member here on head fi - really enjoying it so far!

 Working with all audio apps I've tried it with on android 5.0.1 on my nexus 5 too which is nice as I can still use poweramp which (imo) has a much better and smoother UI than other alternatives I've tried.
  
 I can't believe the difference the apex made to my sony mdr 1rmk2's as well, improved them so much that I almost enjoy them as much as my b&w p7's which are usually my go-to portable headphones. Crazy!


----------



## Contrails

Another new user here.  I am using mine with ATH IM-04.  I auditioned it against Pico slim, ALO Audio RX MK2, ALO international and Matrix Mini portable amp.  Here's my amateur review.  
  
 The Matrix was the darkest amp but good bass impact and body and the sound was thick. Big soundstage and imaging was good with depth.   Unfortunately, playing with the equaliser settings was not solving the darkness issue.  On some songs, it sounded as if they were as a veil covering the higher frequencies.  Also output impedance was 13ohm whereas the IM-04 is 14ohms impedance.  Didn't have the sweet lushness I was looking for which made me fall in love with the LCD-2/v200 pairing (my desktop rig).
  
 The ALO Audio mk2 was a step up.  Good bass impact, soundstage and imaging.  Got me toe-tapping right away.  Not dark like the Matrix but slightly on the warm side.  This was a used unit so I wasn't sure how much burn in it had, but it sounded good. But no USB charging and I didn't like the volume control and it didn't come with any warranty from the shop. 
  
 Pico Slim.  A little more laid back/smooth presentation, slightly smaller soundstage and less bass impact than the rest.  Reminded me a lot of V200 that I own, transparent and the music just flows.  Good functionality with it being super small, long battery life, USB charging and super basic to use.  Definitely a winner. But only good for iems as it lacked power for the full cans. 
  
 ALO international, I listened for about 10 sec.  I am sure it is a good amp, but not for me.  It felt too dark after listening to the Pico Slim.  So I gave up on it right away and put the Pico Slim back on. 
  
 So, I decided to get the Pico Slim.  As I stood up to get my wallet out of my back pocket, my eyes fell upon a white box in a nearby glass cabinet with the lettering Apex Glacier written on it.  I enquired if it was a new unit which it was and then decided to plug it in.   First impressions were not favourable.  It felt a bit harsh (I was not expecting and use to the forwardness) but it had more bass impact and details than the Pico. Soundstage was slightly bigger too.  So, I plugged the Pico back in.  Smooth sound once again.  Listened to it for a while and then put the Glacier back on again. The Glacier was a little more detailed and the texture/tone of guitars and drums was just too good to be ignored.  
  
 After doing a few more A-B comparisons.  I went away for dinner to think it over and then came back.  End of the day, I wanted the most natural sound with good bass impact and made me feel the music.  I thought the Glacier matched well the IM-04 (These iems are on the warm side and smooth to listen to with good details and mid bass hump which gives good impact.  Soundstage is pretty big for iems and the imaging is spot on with good depth). 
  
 The Glacier's well implemented design, flexibility to use different phones and built in DAC sealed it. Definitely a match that comes close to the V200/LCD-2 combo.  The shop (Dontblameyourears.com) only had one Apex Glacier remaining and gave me the amp for $375 including a Fiio Silver cable.  I enjoy spending time in this shop and they really look after their customers btw.


----------



## Jbgoth

Would love to buy an Apex Glacier! TTVJ is sold out.

I received an ALO International+ today. It's the first amp/DAC I've tried. I'm using it with my iphone 6+. I haven't spent enough time with it yet to give any feedback. I have an IFI Micro coming tomorrow so I can compare them to each other. 

I would love to try the Theorem 720. But I've hesistated ordering it because I've read about possible hissing


----------



## Poimandres

The theorem will definitely hiss with sensitive iems.


----------



## Poimandres

TTVJ is not only sold out of the Glacier they are no longer making them. Very unfortunate as I would love to purchase another Glacier. Maybe if there is enough demand Pete and Todd will bring back a limited quantity.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Jbgoth, you know I love mine!!! Let's try to talk Todd and Pete into another run, it is a great amp!!!


----------



## Poimandres

I sent Todd an email last night.


----------



## Jbgoth

wildcatsare1 said:


> Jbgoth, you know I love mine!!! Let's try to talk Todd and Pete into another run, it is a great amp!!!




Yes, he told me he wasn't planning on making any more units. And Kevin, you know how long it took me to,finally decide on an amp/DAC To buy. Now I'm trying to find a substitute. 
I'm glad you're enjoyng yours!!!

I think the International+ is too warm for me. It lacks clarity & transparency. Again, this is the first amp/Dac I've tried. Hopefully I will like the iFi Micro. 

How I want an Apex Glacier though........


----------



## Poimandres

Well there is always the for sale forum. I would recommend the Calyx M, if the forthcoming Calyx F sounds as good as the M, I will be picking that up as well.


----------



## namaiki

Just got my Apex Glacier back from repair. I missed it so much!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

How do you other Glacier users reckon an AKG120II stacks up sonically against a phone with Apex glacier? 
 Just for iem use. 
  
 Big open Question I know. I am super happy with my setup but the damn RF interference is annoying me on the train.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

namaiki said:


> Just got my Apex Glacier back from repair. I missed it so much!




What was the problem with your Glacier?


----------



## namaiki

Muhahaha. I accidentally snapped off the micro USB jack for the in-built DAC.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Ouch, sounds painful!!!


----------



## Poimandres

Has anyone heard back from Todd regarding the possibility of bringing the glacier or a new portable out?


----------



## Bark Snarly

daniel_hokkaido said:


> How do you other Glacier users reckon an AKG120II stacks up sonically against a phone with Apex glacier?
> Just for iem use.
> 
> Big open Question I know. I am super happy with my setup but the damn RF interference is annoying me on the train.




I'd also love to know how it compares to an ak100II or 120II. 

Looking at a long term dap to get so I can store more than ~30gb of music with my current phone (no sd card slot) and I feel either of those could be an endgame portable set up for when I need more music with me. At least I'd hope so for the cost!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

some people have told me the ak120 can't power full size headphones. As an iem user mostly these days it's kinda irrelevant for me though 
  
 Been hanging out with the hardcore Sony fans talking about the pha 3 and z5 iems balanced. Lots of fandom there.


----------



## Bark Snarly

daniel_hokkaido said:


> some people have told me the ak120 can't power full size headphones. As an iem user mostly these days it's kinda irrelevant for me though
> 
> Been hanging out with the hardcore Sony fans talking about the pha 3 and z5 iems balanced. Lots of fandom there.


 
 Hmmmm, I'd assume it would be fine for portable headphones with ~40 ohm impedance or something though... I use portable headphones while out and about and leave my bigger ones at home anyways so that shouldn't be an issue for me either.
  
 I'll have to look into it... I'm quite interested in the new sony walkman too though. I think it's called the ZX2 or something. I heard it in japan and although it wasn't with any of my music so it was hard to compare with the glacier + my phone it did sound very nice.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

yeah im def on the hunt to move to a DAP but I have a feeling I may wait another year or so as i think prices will come down alot more. 
 Gona keep my eye on the Geek dap. 
  
 For now though I blooming hate the radio interference I get on the train with my glacier. Might need to wrap it in a static bag or something.


----------



## Bark Snarly

Kinda interesting, I don't get much rf interference at all with my glacier. I do generally put my phone into airplane mode when I'm moving to and from uni though, just to save on batteries as I'll likely be listening to music. When I leave my data and wifi on I get it from time to time but it's still not too bad.
  
 I think I'm gonna get a fiio X3II to tide me over till something new comes out or prices drop a bit on the sony or AK players. Hopefully it will sound good enough without me needing to use my glacier with it.


----------



## TonySunshine

anybody experiment with the gain/volume settings to try and get a line level signal from the headphone out of the glacier?


----------



## Bark Snarly

tonysunshine said:


> anybody experiment with the gain/volume settings to try and get a line level signal from the headphone out of the glacier?




Since the glacier uses a digital volume control it seems that the left right balance and distortion are pretty comparable on all volume levels on the lowest gain setting at least. If I'm using another amp + the DAC in the glacier I just have it on +0dB gain and the volume doesn't really matter from my testing but I generally have it as light blue on the light indicator so I can be sure the amp I'm using can reach loud enough levels without having to be put on high gain or anything with my pair of hd250 linear II's which are 300ohms resistance. Still double amping but it sounds perfectly fine to me!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^This but it he opposite, my Glacier sound fantastic feed by my iFi iDSD Nano to rca>1/8 to line in on my Glacier. But I cann get my Glacier to work directly from my Mac to its micro USB input. Am I doing something wrong?!?


----------



## Bark Snarly

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^This but it he opposite, my Glacier sound fantastic feed by my iFi iDSD Nano to rca>1/8 to line in on my Glacier. But I cann get my Glacier to work directly from my Mac to its micro USB input. Am I doing something wrong?!?


 

It's definitely connected to the 'DAC' micro usb port and not the 'charge' micro usb port on the back? Also make sure you're using a usb 2.0 port and not a usb 3.0 port. 

If it's not that then I have no idea, it just might not be Mac compatible... Do you have a windows pc you could test it on? I just plugged the glacier into my pc and it automatically downloaded the drivers and worked perfectly... :/


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Hey Guys 
  
 deleted


----------



## Bark Snarly

That's a fantastic price, you should be able to sell it off quickly. I'd certainly spring for it if I didn't already have one. Good luck with the sale anyways, I'm sure whoever gets it will enjoy it!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^ Spoke to Todd at TTVJ he thinks my USB connection is loose, so he recommended I send it to Pete for repair. Incredibly good customer service!


----------



## locknloadfzj80

After much searching I finally found one of these for sale that was in fantastic condition. Shame it's not avaliable anymore.


----------



## Bark Snarly

Agreed, from factor and sound is excellent. Mine is definitely looking pretty well loved though, that brushed finish is hard to keep perfect...


----------



## scottcw

If anyone has compared the HA-2 to the Apex Glacier, please share thoughts on how they stack up.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Just picked up a Grado PS1000, the Glacier was made for these cans, never thought portable could sound this good!


----------



## scottcw

Received a Glacier today and I must be doing something wrong. I can charge it from my MacBook Pro through both the "charge" and "dac" ports, but my MacBook doesn't recognize it as an external DAC to send audio through the USB port. I hooked up an RSA Predator and my MacBook recognized it immediately. I tried turning the Glacier off before plugging into USB, then turning it on while plugged in. I have also tried it in both DAC modes (charging and not charging).
  
 Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Poimandres

A used Glacier I'm assuming?


----------



## chubbyroaster

scottcw said:


> Received a Glacier today and I must be doing something wrong. I can charge it from my MacBook Pro through both the "charge" and "dac" ports, but my MacBook doesn't recognize it as an external DAC to send audio through the USB port. I hooked up an RSA Predator and my MacBook recognized it immediately. I tried turning the Glacier off before plugging into USB, then turning it on while plugged in. I have also tried it in both DAC modes (charging and not charging).
> 
> Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Try to push the reset button. If not working, talk to Todd from TTVJ to get the better advice.


----------



## scottcw

Thanks, tried the reset and it didn't work. I might just use it with my iPod 5.5 via LOD and skip the DAC section.


----------



## scottcw

I posted a comparison of the Glacier's amp section to the RSA Predator - http://www.head-fi.org/t/768091/a-noob-reviews-ray-samuels-and-apex-glacier-content


----------



## Wildcatsare1

scottcw said:


> I posted a comparison of the Glacier's amp section to the RSA Predator - http://www.head-fi.org/t/768091/a-noob-reviews-ray-samuels-and-apex-glacier-content




Great comparison, thank you!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Is Ray still well regarded? His amps got alot of attention 8 yrs or so ago and were liked alot on 6moons etc 
  
 But I never hear about his stuff in headfi tv eps or from event coverage. Is he flying under the radar? 
  
 I also think unfortunately portable dac amps may further decline in popularity as the rise of hi-res DAPs continues. 
 Also full size HPs are getting more and more efficient so it is likely in the next years (with Vinnie Rossi driving the charge) 
 DAPs will have powerful enough amp sections to not always require an external amp unless you want a specific synergy or colouration. 
  
 Personally I am upgrading to a PONO in June. Balanced into my z5 iems is rated as a good experience.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Selling my Glacier guys. Will think about fair offers too but don't take the piss though please  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/772864/apex-glacier-portable-dac-amp-great-condition-esp-battery-still-6hrs-play-per-charge
  
 Dan


----------



## avitron142

Anybody know how this sounds with a Beyer T90?


----------



## Jmop

Did this thread die with the amp or something? Anyway, thought I'd throw down a recommendation for anyone who wants a dac/amp with a sound signature that's similar to the Glacier. 

The Shozy Magic has that same clean sound with a focus on upper midrange and treble along with a deep, tight bass response. The Glacier may have a touch more energy to its sound and possibly a touch wider soundstage but the Magic has less hiss, slightly more refined highs, and is the size of a miniature candy bar. There is also less power with the Magic as it has only one gain stage, but it is still not lacking in this regard. Highly recommended for IEM owners.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I'm still using my Glacier, best damn portable amp ever made.


----------



## esuhgb

I miss my glacier, it doesnt turn on for some reason. Really need to send it to get it fixed. Need to check out the shozy magic. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jmop

No problem, definitely check it out. Although I haven't compared the two directly, I had purchased the Magic right after owning the Glacier and immediately thought they sounded similar. The Magic has some of that silver cable feel when it comes to clarity.


----------



## Dithyrambes

If anyone has one to sell, please send me a pm!


----------



## Jmop

Got one up for grabs if anyone's interested. Fully functional, if a little worn. I'm too lazy to post an add. Great amp/DAC, drop me a PM and I'll let it go at a fair price. Lower 48 states only, thanks.


----------



## Poimandres

I wish TTVJ and Pete would develop a new portable dac amp.


----------



## seris

Hi, I am interested in buying an Apex Glacier DAC. If someone has one in their possession and would be interested in selling it, feel free to send me a pm!


----------

